# [OPEN] 1st child due late July/August 2011



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! I just got my :bfp: on 11/20 so I should be due toward the end of July. There's a few other ladies from our lucky TTC #1 thread that just got their :bfp: so I thought this would be a nice way to stay in touch and meet some new ladies that will be having their first around the same time! Hoping to see the rest of our TTC #1 friends join us here soon too!


----------



## rducky

Here I am!

So glad that we can share this experience. I'm also hoping that our other TTC ladies can join us soon!

I can't believe I missed so much in one weekend!


----------



## HarliRexx

Did you set up your first prenatal visit yet? I'll be calling tomorrow but I probably won't go in for a couple weeks.

My DH is so excited he is ready to burst! He's asked me about 10 times already when he can tell somebody. I finally broke down and told him we can tell 1 couple that were're getting together with for dinner next week. He keeps kissing and hugging my lower belly! It's been great having a couple days where we are both in a good mood ALL day!

Are you getting any less anxious yet?


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys

Just checking in on the thread :) It will be fun to keep track of our progress.

According to the internet calculators, I should be due somewhere between July 29 and Aug 1 (different calculations!)

I just got a strong BFP today so now we can get excited.

DH and I are both committed to not telling anyone until Christmas. 


I will probably call the doctor's tomorrow to make an appt (I know my doctor will be excited - she delivered me 29 years ago!!)


----------



## rducky

Congrats to both of you!

According to my ovulation date, the doctor gave me a due date of July 24th. It would be July 18th, by my LMP.

I've been to the doctor once, but only for her to fill out papers for my work. As a nurse I have restrictions at work from the start. I was working permanent night shift, and now I have to work during the day, so that will be a big change. They add more and more restrictions as you get further in the pregnancy.

I will only see my obstetrician on January 18th, and I have an appointment for the nuchal translucency ultrasound on January 7th. It won't be easy to wait...

I am still quite anxious...running to the bathroom at any pinch or twinge...I guess this will get better over time.


----------



## HarliRexx

It definitely makes me feel better to hear that so many other pregnant women on this forum continued feeling twinges and pinches for a long time after their BFP or I would be really nervous about it! I feel alot of that going on down there every day. 

Haven't called my dr yet. They're always pretty hard to get ahold of anyway. We'll likely end up playing phone tag for a few days before I'm able to actually make an appt. 

So are you liking your new schedule? Does it give you more time to be with your OH?


----------



## turtlebeach

Hey pregnant girlies :)

Such a good idea to start a thread so that we can all stick together and share!

I booked an appointment to see my GP tomorrow morning. Its at the earliest time I could get. I'm going to be about 15/20 mins late into work (I havent told them cos i never go to the docs so they would have guessed) i'm going to say I over slept!!! Eeek.

I've been a bit worried thou as the last few days i've had pains on my right hand side near my ovary which I know isn't good and can be a sign of epotopic (although its lower than my ovary - so not sure what it is) hopefully its nothing bad :(

I have been soooooo sooo tired today at work. I really struggled to keep awake. Other than that i'm ok atm!

x


----------



## HarliRexx

SMFirst said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just checking in on the thread :) It will be fun to keep track of our progress.
> 
> According to the internet calculators, I should be due somewhere between July 29 and Aug 1 (different calculations!)
> 
> I just got a strong BFP today so now we can get excited.
> 
> DH and I are both committed to not telling anyone until Christmas.
> 
> 
> I will probably call the doctor's tomorrow to make an appt (I know my doctor will be excited - she delivered me 29 years ago!!)

So cool about the same doc delivering your baby!

I calculated mine both by the day of conception, which I am 95% positive on, and date of last period and it gives me a range of July 27-30.

So have you thought about how you are going to tell everyone? I'm going to tell my family on Christmas day. I'm planning on getting individual gifts for my parents, then giving them a joint gift to open which will be items that say "best grandma" and such. They really don't even have a clue so their reaction should be priceless!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

I get little twinges too but otherwise no symptoms still..

Turtle - my sister was really worried about an ectopic as well because she was getting pains near her ovary in her first weeks but the doctor said the pains wouldn't be that early and if it was ectopic it would be really severe pain... But they can test for it..

I haven't really ventured into the 1st tri forum much yet..

Hope everyone has a good start to the week (it's abnormally cold here so it's a struggle getting out of bed in the morning!)


----------



## HarliRexx

turtlebeach said:


> Hey pregnant girlies :)
> 
> Such a good idea to start a thread so that we can all stick together and share!
> 
> I booked an appointment to see my GP tomorrow morning. Its at the earliest time I could get. I'm going to be about 15/20 mins late into work (I havent told them cos i never go to the docs so they would have guessed) i'm going to say I over slept!!! Eeek.
> 
> I've been a bit worried thou as the last few days i've had pains on my right hand side near my ovary which I know isn't good and can be a sign of epotopic (although its lower than my ovary - so not sure what it is) hopefully its nothing bad :(
> 
> I have been soooooo sooo tired today at work. I really struggled to keep awake. Other than that i'm ok atm!
> 
> x

Awwww! Please don't panic about the pinching! I've read so much that says it's noramal and that the ovary that released the egg can continue to contract for a while! I know it's hard not to worry but you are probably fine!


----------



## turtlebeach

I've been looking on the internet and I think the pain is coming from my pubic bone on the right hand side its def lower than my ovary. Thank you for your comments its made me feel a bit better hopefully all will be ok, I will see what doc says tomorrow! so fingers crossed.



I've calculated my due date using last period date and date (i think conception was) and both come up at 31st July. I find it weird that i'm 4weeks pregnant when i've only actually been pregnant for 2! hehe!

I am like a walking zombie today, I forgot to pick up some pregnancy vits (only taking folic acid at min) so am worried again now!!!! Will get some tomorrow from pharmacy at doctors.


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> It definitely makes me feel better to hear that so many other pregnant women on this forum continued feeling twinges and pinches for a long time after their BFP or I would be really nervous about it! I feel alot of that going on down there every day.
> 
> Haven't called my dr yet. They're always pretty hard to get ahold of anyway. We'll likely end up playing phone tag for a few days before I'm able to actually make an appt.
> 
> So are you liking your new schedule? Does it give you more time to be with your OH?

Not sure about the schedule yet...going in for the first day shift this wednesday. Last week, I worked during the evening which definitely did not give me more time with DH. I was leaving home at 2 pm and getting back at around 1am...On wednesday I will start at 6:30am, I guess I will see if I end up shattered by the end of the day. I'll be waking up around 5am!


----------



## rducky

Turtle, I definitely think that it would be too early for you to be feeling pain from an ectopic. At work, I usually see women around 6-8 weeks pregnant with symptoms of an ectopc pregnancy.


----------



## SMFirst

I called to make a doctor's appt and miraculously got in for tomorrow morning. Not really sure what all will happen at the appt but apparently here in BC, Canada they give us a little "What to expect during pregnancy" book written by local nurses and doctors so that should be interesting!


----------



## SMFirst

Turtle - I wanted to ask - how did that Hen night go the other night? Any of your friends suspicious?


----------



## turtlebeach

I saw my doc today. It wasn't what I expected thou!! She didn't test me again or ask to see my tests she just took my word for it. I mentioned about the pains (they are low down groin/pelvis area) but she felt my stomach. She said if the pain gets really bad or i get bleeding they can scan me early at 8 weeks so if i get worried to go back then. She also said i was 4-5 weeks pregnant when i know i'm 4 weeks 2 days. She gave me a due date of 'about 25th July' but i think thats too early so it confused me even more than i was already!!!

I see the midwife in 2 weeks time so hopefully she will give me some info!

I feel really cluess at the min.

SMFirst - the hen night went well. I stayed sober for it (obviously) no one guessed as I went to the bar alone and told them I was drinking vodka and coke.... I danced but was sooooo tired so left early. I dont think anyone was suspicious.


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky said:


> Turtle, I definitely think that it would be too early for you to be feeling pain from an ectopic. At work, I usually see women around 6-8 weeks pregnant with symptoms of an ectopc pregnancy.

Thank you that makes me feel a bit better as doc didnt reassure me at all! Is the main symptom of epotopic pain or bleeding?


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Turtle, I definitely think that it would be too early for you to be feeling pain from an ectopic. At work, I usually see women around 6-8 weeks pregnant with symptoms of an ectopc pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you that makes me feel a bit better as doc didnt reassure me at all! Is the main symptom of epotopic pain or bleeding?Click to expand...

It would be bad lower abdominal pain, with or without bleeding, from what I've seen.


----------



## rducky

Turtle, the doc is probably just going by your LMP for the EDD. Did you tell her that you know when you ovulated? My EDD is July 24th, going by ovulation date of Oct. 30th.


----------



## turtlebeach

I told her but she said it sounded late as most women ovulate on day 14. I said i knew cos i have a CBFM but she didnt really say anything.

I guess the midwife will tell me more.


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:


> I told her but she said it sounded late as most women ovulate on day 14. I said i knew cos i have a CBFM but she didnt really say anything.
> 
> I guess the midwife will tell me more.

I bet if we took a poll, we'd find that most women don't ovulate on CD14! What day did you ovulate? I ovulated on CD20 during my 2 cycles on the CBFM.


----------



## SMFirst

I had my dr appt today - They did another test there, submitted the urine for more testing and took blood. I'll be dealing with a "prenatal clinic" rather than a midwife but I guess that won't be for several weeks. 

She gave me a due date of July 31, 2011 based on my last CD1..

So now I gotta keep my mind occupied with other things - lucky Christmas is coming to pass the time!


----------



## HarliRexx

I only had one cycle since going off BC... well, can I actually even say I had a full cycle if I had my Mirena removed during my last period and I haven't had one since then because I got pregnant right away? Anyway... the one time I O since BC was on CD18.

Made my appt today. They are a little backed up because of the holiday and I can only go on Wednesdays so I won't be going in till Dec 8. I'll be 7 weeks at that point. When do they typically do your first scan?


----------



## SMFirst

HarliRexx said:


> I only had one cycle since going off BC... well, can I actually even say I had a full cycle if I had my Mirena removed during my last period and I haven't had one since then because I got pregnant right away? Anyway... the one time I O since BC was on CD18.
> 
> Made my appt today. They are a little backed up because of the holiday and I can only go on Wednesdays so I won't be going in till Dec 8. I'll be 7 weeks at that point. When do they typically do your first scan?

I think they do a first scan anywhere from 11-15 weeks.

But (at least in Canada) if you are having the nuchal translucency scan or other genetic screening scans then they scan at 11weeks, or so I was informed..


----------



## SMFirst

I thought I would ask you guys - have you gotten any inclinations to do any baby shopping yet? 

My sister is trying to plan her nursery so I find myself looking at stuff too.
And I check out maternity clothes occassionally too, but it's hard to predict what will be needed!

Hope you are all feeling good and avoiding the winter weather!


----------



## rducky

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I've been a little AWOL because the day shift at work is shattering me. I've been in bed at 8pm every night. So far, I am still having very bad breast soreness. I have bought 2 nursing bras because I just couldn't wear any of the bras I had. Not sure if the girls have gotten that much bigger, they're just super sensitive. I wake up feeling hungry, but queasy at the same time. No vomiting yet. 

What do you have in the symptom department?

I have started looking at stuff to buy. I've actually already been buying cloth diapers since before I was pregnant to avoid spending a chunk of money at once. I have 5 so far.
I know for sure what stroller I want (https://www.uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=119).
I also have an idea for nursery decor (https://www.etsy.com/listing/62233330/new-design-animal-friends-in-woodland)

Apart from the stroller, I plan to buy a lot of stuff second-hand to save money, or borrow some stuff from friends...I'm one of the last to have a baby so there's a lot of gear around!

I will wait until January to start getting any big items because I'm so nervous. I work in an Emergency Room, so I see a lot of women having problems with their pregnancy. I logically know that all the women with healthy babies are sitting at home, enjoying their pregnancies, not coming in to ER, but it has made me so nervous that something will happen to me...it's an irrational fear that I'm trying to control. Sorry for the downer! I just have to calm down....

Harli, in Canada the first scan is the nuchal translucency scan between 11 and 13 weeks. My hospital doesn't offer it, so we will be paying $390 and having a part of it reimbursed by DH's insurance. It's not considered a standard test in Quebec, where I live. The first scan, in a normal pregnancy without complications is done at 20 weeks here!


----------



## SMFirst

Hey rducky

The nursery decor is cute - that's just what my sister wants to do too!
She actually found a really cute bedding set at Sears for fairly cheap:

https://www.sears.ca/product/baby-boots-md-forest-friends-4-piece-crib-set/632-000047530-38152


I have absolutely no breast tenderness and it sort-of concerns me as even my doctor mentioned that it's a common symptom.

But I don't get it with AF either so maybe it's ok..

I have moments of queasiness, and I am always tired anyway so I can't really tell if those are symptoms either..

I am totally paranoid about things going wrong but just have to wait and see.

I have an appt with the Prenatal Clinic (OB I guess) on Jan 24, so a LONG time to wait!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hiya :)

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. I've been feeling really really tired (least u girls know how I feel). I work full time so come home and crash out!

OH asked me yesterday how I could be so tired when i'm not even showing yet!!! I tried to explain but I think I need to get a baby book for him to read!

My BB started getting sore this week (it wasn't anything much but its gettin more by the day). They arent as bad as yours sound rducky... I can wear my bras fine (I read that by 8-9 weeks will need a larger bra which i'm really pleased about as i've never been very lucky in that area if you know what i mean!!!!!)

I've been feeling a bit sick on and off but nothing major. I'm getting very bloated after eating which is strange. My trousers are so tight! and I have been really skatty the last few days!!!

Thats all my symptoms so far. The pain I was talking about has eased off which i'm relieved about. I am hoping it was joints/ligaments as apprantely the hormones make everything stretch which can cause pain.

I know it sounds silly but I just got a few more tests and am going to test again tomorrow morning just to reassure myself that i'm still pregnant! I wish they made some sort of devise that you could use daily to check.

I am worrying so much!!!!!

I have looked at stuff to buy but not actually got anything yet as i'm scared to. Its tempting as its all so cute but I will probably wait until i know if its a girl or boy. Here in uk first scan is 12 weeks on NHS so free. 

Have either of you told your parents yet??


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst - Have just realised from your ticker that our beans are exactly the same age!!!!!

x


----------



## SMFirst

turtlebeach said:


> SMFirst - Have just realised from your ticker that our beans are exactly the same age!!!!!
> 
> x

Oh yeah :) Cool!

We are planning to tell our parents at Christmas. 

But we are going to tell my sister (also pregnant) and her husband today probably because it would be nice to talk to her about it..


----------



## turtlebeach

Yep we are planning to tell the parents Christmas day!!! We aren't sure how yet but possibly with a grandparents card (this will be their first grandchild) My mum will get it but i think my dad may think we are jokinly calling him old!!! hehe

Can't wait thou they are going to be soooo pleased. I saw them a few hours after I did the test last weekend and it was soooo hard keeping it in!!!! 

x


----------



## rducky

Both our parents know because I had to change my work schedule immediately. 3 of my closest friends know, and that's it until Christmas!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! I had a great time visiting with my family yesterday for the Thanksgiving holiday. I was worried we may let something slip and ruin the surprise as we are planning to tell them on Christmas also!

I have actually already bought some maternity basics. I figured I may as well get them while they are on sale then I'll have them whenever the time comes that I'll need to start wearing them. I think I mentioned on our TTC#1 thread that I'm thinking of a peter rabbit nursery theme, but other than looking at cribs online a little I haven't done much in terms of nursery planning. Like rducky I'm also planning on buying cloth diapers here and there so it won't be a big expense at once, plus they're something you can buy without having to know the gender. The big purchases I'll be waiting till I'm further along. There will be plenty of hand me downs coming our way as 2 of our closest friends just had boys and there has been an unusal amount of girls born at our church recently!

As far as symptoms go, mine are pretty much the same as they have been for a while, I think I mentioned my ms has been more frequent at night now too. I've been eating a few vanilla wafers here and there through the day which has been helping.

I've been a little paranoid too. A big part of it is just because it seems too good to be true since it happened so quickly for me. I really want to relax and enjoy being pregnant but it's just hard because I know it's still so early.


----------



## turtlebeach

You are both really good using cloth diapers. I know I should too but no one seems to use them in UK (although my mum used them with me as a baby).

I have been feeling ok this weekend. Still tired but have had a nice restful weekend. I've been feeling a bit moody today thou I guess its hormones as i'm not normally like that. I have noticed i'm starting to need to pee a bit more this weekend (but its nothing major yet)...

I did another test yesterday (I know its silly but i like to check!!!) It was really dark which made me feel pleased.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## nikkie19

hiya :D congrats btw ... i shall be expecting around july 2011 too :D


----------



## rducky

nikkie19 said:


> hiya :D congrats btw ... i shall be expecting around july 2011 too :D

Welcome to the thread and congrats!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Nikkie - welcome :) Feel free to jump in with whatever is on your mind (and rant if you need to!)

I'll have to investigate the cloth diapers - haven't really given it much thought..

turtle - I have experienced the hormone effect on my emotions the last couple of days as well..

I'm too scared to do another test now! I'll just wait and see what comes (a long wait til I see the OB but that's ok)


----------



## turtlebeach

Welcome Nikkie19... :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome nikkie19!

Well, what a difference a few days makes with symptoms! My ms doesn't seem to be as bad, probably because I've been nibbling on vanilla wafers here and there through the day. But now my breasts are swollen and nipples are VERY sore/sensitive! Plus fatigue is really setting in. I've been napping 2-3 hours every day for the past few days. Nice thing is the DH will be out of town for a couple weeks and I tend to get more sleep at night when he is away. So maybe that will help me get through the day without having to nap as much. 

Have any of you had any changes with your symptoms recently? This thread has been pretty quiet for a few days. How is everyone doing?


----------



## SMFirst

I still have zero symptoms. It concerns me actually but trying to live life as normal and see what happens.

It's odd because both DH and I have been really keeping our excitement in check because we don't want to get too dissappointed, which means we are missing out on the fun of being excited to be parents, but then I was thinking last night, if things do go wrong and this doesn't work out, I will be just as dissappointed as I would if I were excited and worry-free.. So I should try to be more positive and excited.. I'll try :)

But it's nice to hear that others are doing well still!


----------



## rducky

My breasts hurt so much! They're not that much bigger, but really painful and sensitive. I am going to pee more often. I have waves of queasiness, but still no vomiting. Today I actually slept until 10 am. The past couple of weeks I have been waking up really early, so maybe the fatigue is setting in also!

SMFirst, I think that there are people that have no symptoms. I know it's hard to not worry. Also, maybe symptoms will just show a little later for you.:hugs:


----------



## rducky

Hope everyone is doing well!

Work is really exhausting for me right now. I basically go straight to bed when I get home...doesn't leave much time for coming on here...

Any new symptoms for anyone? I think we must all be tired because our thread is pretty quite right now.


----------



## HarliRexx

So true! I have been extremely tired lately. I always have to get up in the middle of the night to wee now, which interrupts my precious sleep. But even if I get a full 8 hrs I'm still sleepy and have to nap sometime mid day. I even nodded off during the season finale of my favorite show last night! Right now I'm feeling to tired to get in the shower and get ready for work!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Girls

Like all of you i've been REALLY tired (and thats why I haven't been online for a while). Really struggling as I work 40 hours a week. I've been going to bed at about 8 every night and am still tired in the morning.

I've not been needing to pee much more which i'm surprised at but I guess it will come... BB are a bit sore but nothing too bad, i've been feeling a bit sicky on and off the last few days and have been off my food a bit because of it, but the tiredness is my main symptom! (trying to eat healthy but i'm so tired to cook its not going as well as i would have liked! - whats everyone eating??)

I have my midwife appointment on Monday to go through the family history forms etc.


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst said:


> I still have zero symptoms. It concerns me actually but trying to live life as normal and see what happens.
> 
> It's odd because both DH and I have been really keeping our excitement in check because we don't want to get too dissappointed, which means we are missing out on the fun of being excited to be parents, but then I was thinking last night, if things do go wrong and this doesn't work out, I will be just as dissappointed as I would if I were excited and worry-free.. So I should try to be more positive and excited.. I'll try :)
> 
> But it's nice to hear that others are doing well still!

I know what you mean but try not to worry. I am finding it hard to believe there is something in there - however its only about the size of the grain of rice or something so no wonder we aren't feeling too much yet. I think the sickness is meant to kick in anywhere from 6-10 weeks ARGH.... just intime for xmas!!!! (but I don't care - i'm so glad to be pregnant that any symptom just makes me smile!!!!)

I was talking to someone I know today whos almost dropping. She didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 6 months she had no symptoms at all (and her periods had always been irregular) - she only tested because by this point she was getting really rounded before then she thought she had just put on weight.


----------



## SMFirst

6 months! That's crazy! But now that I see how common irregular periods are, I can begin to understand how that can happen..

Yeah my sister pointed out that I'll likely be experiencing MS during Christmas, so it's a good thing we'll be telling our parents otherwise they might be concerned why I was sick!

I think I have gotten over the worry about lack of symptoms - now just enjoying feeling good :) But I will also be happy once symptoms kick in as it will help to make it feel real..

I took a HPT this morning actually just to settle my mind, and it was an instant strong line so that made me feel good :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Thats a good sign then :) my doc told me that if its eptopic then pregnancy tests don't normally get stronger (as I was worried about this, its so hard not to worry isnt it when you want something so bad). I did one last weekend and it was nice and dark too. Trying not to test too often but its hard as I always want to know its still there....

I'm seeing the midwife on Monday and i'm going to ask about my chances of getting an early scan on NHS to put my mind at rest. If its not an option i'm considering paying privately for an early scan (even thou we can't really afford it - I think it would be worth it for my peace of mind - I'm worried about telling family at xmas if theres nothing there or something wrong). I'm also just starting to think about the fact OH has twins on his side of his family - his mum and brothers are all twins....... !!


----------



## SMFirst

That's a pretty strong family background of twins! I wonder if it makes a difference if it's from the woman's or man's side of the family..

Twins would be pretty crazy - but fun too I think (my DH couldn't handle it though!)

I recently found out a friend is expecting fraternal twins, but she is 35 and they got pregnant her first cycle off the pill, so apparantly both those things contribute to the chances of conceiving twins (I guess the body's biological clock is ticking and it is more likely to release more than one egg!)

I haven't looked into getting a private early scan - I think I can hold out until my ~13wk one, but I know it's a tough decision to tell family at Christmas when you aren't sure what's there!


----------



## rducky

It is so difficult to wait for the first scan! My first scan will be on January 7th, and I don't have a doctor's appointment until January 18th. I haven't done another HPT since the first one that was positive...it's kinda tempting!

I've been going to bed by 8pm, but then I wake up a couple of times to pee and end up staying up at about 4 am...not helpful with the fatigue!


----------



## turtlebeach

I guess because we all have Christmas time will fly by and we all have our first scans in the new year. I think mine will be around 14th Jan but don't know for sure yet (I guess the midwife may tell me on Monday).

Its so nice to have something nice to look forward to in January thou as its nomally such a dull month!!! 

I'm not feeling as tired today which is nice but I suppose it is only 6:00 so give me a few more hours hhehe and I will probably want my bed!!!

I've got stomach ache right now thou which is worrying me, but i have also started feeling sicky again today.

x


----------



## SMFirst

You're right turtlebeach- I usually find January to be a long and boring month (very anti-climatic after Christmas) but this one will hopefully be very exciting!

On a hormones/ emotions note: Last night we were watching TV and a quick advertisement for a TV show came on, showing clips of people doing exciting things..

A clip come on with mountaineers high on a peak with oxygen masks and stuff, and my husband went "woohoo" or something because we used to enjoy mountain climbing a lot (DH likes the high-altitude more than me though).

Well in an instant I thought about how we don't do that anymore, and likely DH won't get a chance to climb those high peaks again and I started to cry! 

I've thought about the fact that our lives have changed over the years before and been like "oh well, that's what happens over time"

But I guess the hormones got the best of me and it seemed much more significant for a few minutes there!

All the while I was also thinking - well of course we'd rather have a baby than stupid mountains!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hehe its crazy isn't it what makes us get upset when pregnant. I do know what you mean thou I was thinking the same the other day but i'm ready for the change as its a change for the better. It will be so lovely doing mummy things!

I was feeling really moody this morning and started really flapping because I couldn't find a certain top that I wanted to wear to work this morning -its not like me at all. And then the bus was late and it was snowing and cold and I was nearly crying! I didnt get a seat on the bus as it was really busy and that made me feel really cross too!!!

I haven't eaten properly today so feel really guilty I just don't fancy anything. I've been picking on and off but not really had much - is anyone else like this?

I think my ticker has gone wrong as i thought I was 5 +6?

Oh well better not think about it too much else that will probably make me cry to LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

I'm actually surprised at myself that I haven't gotten overly upset in traffic as a few times since last week I have been stuck in major traffic jams!

As for eating, I have good days and bad. For lunch I bought vegetable soup from a restaurant of sorts but actually really did not want to eat it as I had this idea of what it would taste like.. But I forced myself and was actually happy with the taste and could have eaten more - so you never know what might actually work for food :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Anyone have any idea when the fatigue should start to die down? Do you think it would be around 8-10 weeks after your hcg levels peak? Or will I feel like this most of my pregnancy?!?! I will be a chaperone on a weekend trip for 7th-12th graders January 14-16 and I couldn't imagine getting through a couple of days worth of activities (Saturday is 7am-midnight!) the way I am feeling now!!! I will be 12 weeks along at that time.

I've also just realized that I can't remember the last time I had proper fun enjoyable sex! Well, there may have been one time about a week after I ovulated but that seems like ages ago now! I have been having ms since 10dpo, my DH has been out of town off and on, I've been dead tired lately, and my DH is due to come home from CO tomorrow but he has a miserable sinus infection! I'm left feeling like it's never gonna happen again!


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm feeling really worried today as I feel normal for the first time since i ovulated pretty much. Its the first day i've not been tired which scares me as I really hope bean is still there. I;ve had no other symtoms today either. I don't know if its cos my body is gettin used to the hormones or something bad. I've had no bleeding etc but just feel really scared.


----------



## SMFirst

aww turtle don't be scared. I think this early on our bodies are in a haywire state anyway - some days with symptoms, others without. You are probably right- your body is just adjusting to the hormones and other changes..

Try to think relaxing, positive thoughts as stress is not good any time...


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah, I understand why you want to panic, but it's just been a day, and it's probably normal for symptoms to come and go anyway.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well the wait for enjoyable sex has ended! The DH came home from his trip and was all over me like he's never had me before! Just what I needed!

Any changes with your symptoms turtle?


----------



## SMFirst

hehe - good for you Harli :)

We missed out both Fri and Sat cuz we were up too late and got tired..


----------



## rducky

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well.

Sorry I've been AWOL. I've caught bronchitis and I've felt like crap for a couple of days now. Taking tylenol and puffer treatments, but there's nothing else I can take because of being pregnant. Just trying to wait it out....


----------



## HarliRexx

OMG rducky I couldn't imagine being that sick at 7 weeks! You must be miserable! :hugs: 

I actually thought I was starting to get a sinus infection. I had postnasal drip, slightly sore throat and thick bloody mucas when I blew my nose. But then trying to self diagnose myself I read that it can all be a pregnancy symptom as well and that it usually continues throughout your pregnancy. Great!

So, I decided to tell my boss today that I'm expecting. I consider her a friend and I'm comfortable confiding in her so it really wasn't a big deal. I was just so tired of trying to hold the secret in and fake it by acting normal while I really feel so miserable. When I told her how nauseated and exhausted I am she immediately offered to adjust/shorten my hours for me! Yay! More time for sleeping!!!


----------



## SMFirst

rducky - Hope you get better soon :) 

Harli - That's nice your work is adjusting things for you.

I won't be telling my work until my scan (so end of Jan)

I have a foods related question: Have you guys been monitoring/ adjusting what you eat? 

I know there's a few things that are definite no-no's and other things certain books/ websites say to avoid/ limit but I have been double thinking everything that I don't personally make! Which made the buffet at my work Christmas party a bit of a letdown - so many things that I passed on cuz I wasn't sure!

like- I'm guessing Egg Nog might be one to avoid? :(


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah egg nog would be a no-go. But I wouldn't even have thought about other things with uncooked eggs like mayonnaise if I hadn't read about it. The main things I knew about were the higher mercury fish and caffeine. 

What is it that you're so worried about that makes you so limited at a party? I don't really feel limited at all with what I can eat. Is there something I should know???


----------



## SMFirst

hmm what all was I concerned about (this sounds pretty paranoid but I am so...)

- salad dressings (raw egg) 
- undercooked meat (for risk of toxoplasmosis even though it is slim)
- undercooked fish (for bacteria) 
- cold cut meats and smoked salmon are out because they contain nitrates and also risk of listeria
- soft cheeses again for bacteria and unpasteurized
- custard-based deserts cuz they contain raw egg
- chocolates with alcohol in it (very minimal but still)

I wasn't quite paranoid to avoid the raw veggies but there is a chance they can come in contact with contaminants if sharing a plate with other things or left out for hours..

But I did read just now that commercially made eggnog is ok because everything is cooked and pasteurized

I have been having my daily cup of regular tea in the morning but no additional caffeine intake, but I think I might stop that as obviously cutting out caffeine completely is the best thing to do


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah.... it is a LITTLE paranoid, but it's better to be cautious! 

And at least you can get your eggnog fix! 

I've cut WAY back on caffeine. Haven't cut it out completely though. I find it hard to measure because most of what I read gives recommendations in mg and I have no idea what that means. I'm used to drinking around 36 ounces of caffinated beverages a day, sometimes more... plus whatever else I have like chocolate. I've cut back on the sweets in general, cut out soda completely and only have about 8-10 ounces of coffee a day now. but I switched the 8 oz serving to 1/2 decaf to try to wean myself off more. I'm sure that's still too much, but thankfully I've been taking it in steps starting around 3 wks prior to TTC. 

I think most salad dressings are actually ok though, right?


----------



## SMFirst

I know - I was rolling my eyes at all my sister's minute concerns but now I'm the exact same way!! 

I banned Febreeze from our house as I read that was not good to inhale (even for non-pregnant people actually) -my husband goes pretty heavy on it when he uses it!

I would think store bought salad dressings are fine - they are sterile etc when packaged..

And I think 8-10 oz of coffee is fine :)


----------



## rducky

Hi Ladies,

I've also started limiting caffeine, but apparently 1 cup of coffee a day is safe.

I'm obviously avoiding anything with raw eggs and unpasteurized dairy. Most cheeses that are sold in grocery stores in Canada are made with pasteurized milk, so I think that if you read labels you can be pretty safe.

I will agree that a buffet can be pretty stressful, because things aren't always properly served and refrigerated. But at home, following proper food safety will really cut down your risk and still allow you to eat most of the things you want.

When I'm feeling stressed out about food, I think about all the people in the world who have poor diets through no fault of their own, and they still end up with healthy babies. All we can do is to do our best with our food choices!

We're having a blizzard where I live! Almost 20cm of snow already. I'm still fighting the bronchitis. My family doctor says I also have laryngitis and pharyngitis because I started losing my voice yesterday. I'm off work until next Wednesday.
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

Sorry i've not been on for a few days... 

Rducky - I hope you feel better soon hun :(

I saw the midwife on Monday. I'm due 29th July. It was a big let down as even thou i was given my pregnancy pack I still haven't actually been tested or given any useful info. I find this crazy that both the doc and midwife haven't tested me and have just taken my word for it! I haven't had any blood tests done either, all she did was take my blood preasure. 

I told her about my concerns, the fact my symptoms arent as strong and the pains i was getting but she wouldn't early scan me, she actually made me feel worse even thou she knew i was worrying - she just said that if i'm going to have a MC then it will happen and theres nothing a scan will help and if not then I will find out at the 13 week scan if all is ok! 

She also made me really worried by saying she will phone me to confirm the scan date as they dont book them until 8 weeks as they used to and it was a waste of time as half would MC before then! UH talk about making me feel bad!!!! The care I have received has been rubbish so far - but i guess thats what we get in the UK for having the national health service which is free.

I'm still tired (some days not as much as others) and have been feeling a little sick on and off (certain smells make me feel yukky although i've not actually been sick). My BB arent really sore anymore thou which i dont like hehe as I am worried that something is wrong (I know its stupid and not helping me as stress is bad for me but i can't stop it). I feel relieved everytime i go to the toilet and wipe and all is ok (sorry if tmi) (so scared i'll see blood)...My OH thinks i'm mad and that i should relax - Its ages to wait until the end of Jan for the scan to check all is actually there! UGhhhh.... does anyone else feel like this?

Also does anyone else find their symptoms come and go and vary each day?


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm trying to be good with foods and eat healthy i've beena bit off my food thou for some reason so not doing as well as I should!

I've been avoiding all the foods we are meant to but most shop stuff here is ok as the main supermarkets aren't allowed to sell anything with raw egg. Its just homemade stuff you have to watch and food eating out etc.

I have my xmas meal this week too - not looking forward to it as the thought of it is making my stomach turn at the min!!!

I'm missing liver sausage sandwich meat as i love that... other than that i've gone off most junk food. I don't even want my fave fish and chip take away anymore!


----------



## SMFirst

Turtle - I know how you feel about the health services - it's not much different in Canada.

I don't know where these girls live that are getting scans at 6wks, 8wks etc!

I just assumed they didn't book until 13 weeks so as not to waste their time with those that will MC anyway, but I would hate to be told that directly!

As for symptoms, I have been feeling some fatique (even my DH noticed how lethargic I've been) and got this headache now, but never got sore BBs, and no MS yet...

I've given up worrying about symptoms - what will be will be!


----------



## HarliRexx

Great to "see" you turtle! I've been wondering about you. I sure wish you were able to switch to a different midwife. People that work in such a personal field really should have better bedside manner!

I had my first appt w/ my doc yesterday. Pretty basic...took bp, gave me packet of info, answered a few of my questions and explained what would happen next. She gave me a number to call to schedule my scan. It will be Christmas Eve day. Which is perfect because DH will be off work so he'll get to come along. I'll be 9 wks at that time, which I'm happy with...not too early, no too late either. Then I have an appt to meet the midwife 5 days after that. Thats when they will be doing my blood test. They also just "took my word" and didn't do a test, but she did examine the size of my uterus. I've been told before that it is tilted to the back, as she confirmed, but it's nothing to worry about. She said to expect some sharp pains till it flips forward, which I have been getting sometimes when I stand up.

My symptoms HAVE changed, but not on a daily basis, more gradually. My bb's have slowly gotten less sore, ms slowly worse which is probably why instead of craving fried foods I'm now craving very bland carbs like toast and english muffins. The fatigue hit me like a truck and is still killing me. I also had an isolated food aversion a couple days ago... I ordered one of my fav foods and almost threw up when I took the first bite! For a second I thought they made it wrong or changed the ingredients, then I realized it was just me!

I don't really think of symptoms as a good or bad sign about how things are progressing in my pregnancy. Just depending on when you ask me I either think they are funny, interesting, or annoying.


----------



## HarliRexx

I've also noticed it doesn't take much to get my heart rate up or to put me out of breath.


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> I've also noticed it doesn't take much to get my heart rate up or to put me out of breath.

Me too! Being sick doesn't help, but I noticed it before I caught the bronchitis.


----------



## rducky

I really wish I could have an earlier ultrasound. Although my boobs are killing me and I feel slightly queasy on and off through the day, I still have a hard time picturing myself pregnant. I feel like if I could have a scan, it will make it more real....does that make sense?


----------



## SMFirst

I actually just switched Prenatal Clinics, but only because I found one closer to home. My first appt with them will be Dec 22, instead of Jan 24 with the other one. Yay! My first scan will still likely be in Jan though..

I am definitely feeling fatigue and also finding that my heartrate/ breathing goes up with minimal exertion. I mentioned on another thread that I had a lingering headache but it's gone today.. If only it were Friday though!

I have been having little twinges in my lower abdomen, not pain, but it's a nice reassurance that something is in there! Otherwise I don't feel pregnant at all..


----------



## turtlebeach

I agree! thats why I really want a early scan just so that I can see there is actually something there and that its in the right place!!!! I'm trying to get OH to agree to paying around £100 for an early scan as my xmas present (he thinks I need to chill thou). I do think it would put my mind at rest thou as its along time till i'm 13 weeks.

I'm still tired but not as bad as a few weeks ago, my bb's have been less sore the last few days but i've swapped that for feeling sick now. I haven't actually been sick but have gagged quite a few times. Smells are setting me off too and i'm really off my food. I have my works xmas meal tomorrow which I'm not looking forward to as its 3 courses and even the thought of it is making my stomach turn! I am going to have to try and eat it as I don't want anyone asking if i'm pregnant!!!! I've also got a really short temper at the moment. I'm normally such a chilled person so im really noticing it! Trying to hold it in thou.

My ticker is wrong as according to the midwife i'm 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## rducky

We will be paying $390 for our first ultrasound in January. The nuchal translucency ultrasound isn't standard care here in Quebec. I think our insurance will pay for most of it, luckily...Otherwise my first ultrasound would be at 20 weeks...I don't know how I would wait until 20 weeks...


----------



## lissagato

Wow there are so many of us due around the same time! I am also estimating July 24th. I am so excited!


----------



## rducky

lissagato said:


> Wow there are so many of us due around the same time! I am also estimating July 24th. I am so excited!

Welcome to the thread! We have the same due date!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys

I don't know if you've considered doing maternity photos later in the pregnancy. I have because I know an amazing photographer.. But here's a funny website that will definitely convince you to be selective on the photos you take!

https://pregnantchicken.squarespace...blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html


----------



## rducky

I won a $100 gift certificate for photography, so I am definitely looking forward to taking some maternity photos!

How's everyone doing today? I am slowly getting rid of this bronchitis...my doctor has kept me off work for another week, so I am pretty relieved about that. I'm feeling pretty tired these days.


----------



## HarliRexx

Those pics are hilarious!!! It's difficult to pick a "favorite"!


----------



## SMFirst

HarliRexx said:


> Those pics are hilarious!!! It's difficult to pick a "favorite"!

I know! There are a few disturbing ones for sure, but the one that made me laugh out loud was the one with the watermelon and the gun (and the poster's comment as well!). And the one with the guy looking like a stalker in the background!


----------



## HarliRexx

I literally laughed out loud at the watermelon and gun photo as well! Although I thought the ones with the turkey and the tire were rather classy.


----------



## lissagato

Those photos were hilarious!! I love the one of the guy doing a handstand. Classic.


----------



## turtlebeach

Hey all

Hope you are all well.

I'm feeling ok today (just tired) my nausea has faded loads which is nice as I haven't really been eating properly because of it! I feel kind of normal again. My boobs are hugh thou which is pleasing me, i'm going to have to buy a bigger size bra (wahooo)! Other than that I don't feel pregnant but until I see it on the scan I don't think i'm going to believe it.

I went to A&E on Monday as I was getting those pains again, low down in my pelvis area on one side like before. They got really bad so I thought I should get checked as I was really worried. They didn't scan me as they felt my stomach and said if it was epotopic my stomach would be killing to touch and my pains were too low for ovaries etc. They also said I would have had bleeding, which I haven't. They think the bad pains are to do with some surgery I had a good few years back on my hip as in pregnancy the joints relax and everything moves inside to get ready for a growing belly - just means I could have probs when I get big I guess. I have to see an obtrician because of it.


----------



## SMFirst

That's too bad that your hip might give you trouble Turtle, but good thing you + baby are still healthy :)


----------



## rducky

Hi everyone!

Turtle, how are you doing now? I hope those pains have subsided.

I've started having m/s now. I was queasy for the last couple of weeks but nothing major until this past weekend. Boobs are still killing me. I'm glad that the bronchitis has finally seemed to be going away, still having the odd cough, but not short of breath like I was.

Sometimes I feel like the time is passing so slowly but at other times I can't believe how fast...We're all at 8-9 weeks already!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all
Hope everyone is getting excited for Christmas. It will be one without snow for us this year, which is the norm actually but we always hope!

Rducky - sorry the real MS has kicked in :(

I have gone from being concerned about not having any MS to hoping it never comes!! I had a short spell of being fairly queasy on the weekend and I didn't like it at all :)

I have my first appt with the OB on Wed morning so excited about that..

I actually was at a Christmas thing last night and there was a girl there who had just announced she is due July 26, so around our time too, but she had to tell because her bump is already so big! 

She is a tiny girl and already has one kid but still!

I think my waist has expanded a bit (haven't gained weight yet though) and my boobs are a bit bigger and a little sore at times. So overall I am happy with how I feel right now :)

How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## rducky

I haven't actually gained weight and my usual clothes still fit...so I'm relieved about that. Boobs have gone up a cup size.

That's crazy that her bump is that big at 9 weeks!


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah, weird how different people develop..
Well I'm guessing this girl maybe has a hip measurement of 24'' so I guess the bump has nowhere else to go but out :)


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

Two days til Christmas oh my goodness!

Hope everyone is feeling well and will be able to enjoy the Christmas feast and goodies!

I had my first appt with the OB today - it was ok, nothing special. I didn't learn anything new.. But overal the dr says I'm healthy so that's good.

After I left the office I realized I didn't catch the OB's name, so had to call back and ask! duh.

I have another OB appt in Jan and I will also have a nuchal translucency ultrasound booked for Jan.

I didn't realize that we have to pay for them, my sister had a scan done at 13 weeks and didn't pay. oh well - it's well worth the $220 !

Otherwise the regular ultrasound isn't until 18 weeks.

Anyway - have a great Christmas and New Years if I don't "read" from you all before then!

- Susan :)


----------



## rducky

Susan,

That sounds like a good appointment! I can't wait to go for mine.

My first appointment is on Jan. 18th. I have the nuchal translucency u/s on Jan. 7th and we have to pay $390, as you say it is well worth it. My DH's insurance from work is supposed to cover 80%, so you may want to look into that if you have a plan with work.

I really think that once that ultrasound happens, this will really start to feel real!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you! I can't wait to see what the new year will bring us!

Branwen


----------



## rducky

Hey Girls!

Just got the best Christmas present ever! My doppler arrived early...I was only expecting it next week. So, after about 10 minutes of searching, I found the little one's heartbeat! It was ticking away at about 160-170 beats per minute. Now I can really believe that there's a baby in there!

It's a Sonoline B doppler that I got on Ebay for $70 canadian. If anyone wants the link to the seller, let me know.

I hope you ladies are having a wonderful holiday so far!


----------



## SMFirst

That's awesome rducky! What an amazing present indeed to hear the heartbeat!!

We are going to get a doppler too, and I was leaning toward the Sonoline B from reading good reviews, so I would like the link please!

We had some sadness this Christmas as we had to take our lovely little kitty to be euthanized. She was a fighter but it was time.

But hope everyone enjoys the rest of the holidays and has a great New Years (we might not get out but looking forward to ringing in 2011!)


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> That's awesome rducky! What an amazing present indeed to hear the heartbeat!!
> 
> We are going to get a doppler too, and I was leaning toward the Sonoline B from reading good reviews, so I would like the link please!
> 
> We had some sadness this Christmas as we had to take our lovely little kitty to be euthanized. She was a fighter but it was time.
> 
> But hope everyone enjoys the rest of the holidays and has a great New Years (we might not get out but looking forward to ringing in 2011!)

Susan,

I'm so sorry about your kitty. It is so hard to lose a pet. I hope you keep some wonderful memories of her.


Here is the info for the doppler. Check out this auction:

https://cgi.ebay.ca/BABY-FETAL-BABY...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f77aa2f3

It is from the same seller I used for the same doppler I got (except mine is blue). I just used it again today and found the heartbeat. I'm pretty impressed. I'm a nurse and I don't even try on pregnant women at work until 14-15 weeks because our doppler can't pick up anything and it makes them panic. I was really impressed to find a heartbeat at 9 weeks, 5 days!

The shipping was quite fast. I paid for it on Dec. 14 and received it Dec. 24th. Not bad for holiday season shipping...


B


----------



## rducky

Oh, and I forgot to say Happy New Year!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Everyone

I hope you have all had a nice christmas.

Smfirst I am really sorry to here about your cat :( I lost one of mine in the summer so know how hard it is. I hope you are doing ok.

Rducky - I didn't realise the doplers worked so early. I had been looking at a few but they all say not to use until 14 weeks. I think I may get one!!

I have been feeling sick 24/7 the last few weeks. Its worse in the morning and evening but its theres all day. It means I have to force myself to eat. I have been physically sick as well a few times and am gagging all the time (sorry if tmi). In a weird way thou even thou its horible I don't mind as atleast its a symptom and lets me know i'm pregnant!

I have my first scan on 17th Jan - We can't wait and are just hoping that everything is ok.

We told my family at Christmas (but told them to keep it quiet for now) they were so excited as it will be the first grandchild, niece/nephew etc.

X


----------



## rducky

Turtle, I've also been quite sick. I got a prescription for Diclectin (anti nausea) from my family doctor which has been helping. I seem to have car-sickness, which I have never had before...it is exhausting. Hopefully it will only be for a little while longer...


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky - That sounds good does it just stop you from being sick or does it help with feeling sick too?

My midwife didnt offer me any. She just said to eat ginger and to get some travel sickness bands that go on your wrists as they help.

I was sick again today as I smelt something funny. I feel sick all the time so anything sets me off urging or puking!

x

Has anyone got a date for their scan yet?


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:


> rducky - That sounds good does it just stop you from being sick or does it help with feeling sick too?
> 
> My midwife didnt offer me any. She just said to eat ginger and to get some travel sickness bands that go on your wrists as they help.
> 
> I was sick again today as I smelt something funny. I feel sick all the time so anything sets me off urging or puking!
> 
> x
> 
> Has anyone got a date for their scan yet?

It does help with the feeling sick, but I still end up throwing up sometimes. I can imagine it would be worse without the tablets!

I also have some ginger tea that helps settle my stomach.

I have a date for a private scan for January 7th. If we didn't have the private scan, my first one would only be at 20 weeks!


----------



## turtlebeach

Awww exciting not long to go then!! Make sure you post the scan piccy so we can all see!

Mine is on 17th when I will be 12+3 (although I think this maybe exactly 12 weeks going by when I think I ovulated).

I can see why you went private I could never wait until 20 weeks for the first scan!! We nerly went private before christmas because I was getting really worried but they couldn't book us in until the end of december and then my NHS scan came through so I decided to wait. We are going to get a private 4D scan and dvd done later on instead as we think it will be a nice keep sake.


----------



## SMFirst

I tried to post on here yesterday but the site or my computer were being unco-operative.. 

Anyway- sorry you guys are sick! 

Well my best friend gave us the news that she is pregnant and due July 17! 

My DH and I are excited for them and for the fact that hopefully we'll both have babies at the same time :)

We had a moment where we wanted to share our news with them too, but we really want to wait for confirmation and also we didn't want to steal their exciting moment..

I'm calling the OB today to see if they've booked my NT scan..


----------



## rducky

Susan,

That's great about your friend! It will be exciting to go through it together!

B


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah I think it will be pretty fun going through it all together - my friend is the type that loves all attention on her, and I really want no special attention at all, so hopefully that will be a good balance.

Well I found out when my NT scan will be - disappointed that it will be later than I thought: Jan 27, but what can you do?

Second to last family dinner tonight. I don't want my vacation to end, but I would like a day to do a few things on my own!


----------



## turtlebeach

Sm First - That must have been sooooo hard not to tell her you are pregnant too!!!!!

Thats really good news thou will be so nice for you both to be able to share the pregnancy together and for your little ones to grow up as friends too.


- I've been feeling a little worried the last few days. When I hit 10 weeks (my counter is a few days out i'm 10+2 today) my sickness just suddenly went. Today I urged a bit earlier (which I was pleased about) but feel ok now. I've been googling like mad and have read that it can be because the placenta takes over at 10 weeks (but then other sites say it doesn't happen until 12-14 weeks so i'm not sure to believe.

Just hoping everything is ok (I know I am such a worrier I just can't help it).
I am going to buy a doppler so I can at least use that through out to check!!!! Roll on 17th....


----------



## rducky

I think it's normal for the nausea to start dying down around now. Mine started later than I expected and I'm still vomiting. My MIL never had any sickness for her 3 pregnancies. Everybody's different! I know that it's hard not to worry.

Susan, have you told your friend yet?


----------



## SMFirst

Hi,

No I haven't told my friend. I really wanted to wait until my scan, but now that it's not til Jan 27 I might decide to tell them earlier.

The other hesitation I have though is that my friend and her husband are both really competitive type people, so I was a bit worried that when they learn that we are pregnant too it will become like a comparison to see who's doing better or something!

As an example - when my DH and I mentioned in March 2009 that we were looking into buying a house, it seemed to set my friends off and they rushed and bought a house in August that year, so I wonder if we hadn't said anything they might have waited.. (We didn't end up buying our house til this year)

But otherwise they are good people though :)


Well we had a quiet but fun New Year's Eve with a few friends - hope you guys had a good time too!

Only two days til we go back to work. Not looking forward to it..


I realized we haven't heard from HarliRexx in a while (maybe just away for the holidays) - if you read this Harli give us a shout!!


----------



## rducky

We had an evening at home with close friends also. It was nice. We had already told them because my MIL had splashed the news on Facebook without our permission....argh! We didn't want them to find out from Facebook or the "grapevine". I really wasn't ready for the general public to know...the worst part is that MIL doesn't really understand why we're upset that she posted the news. She also told DH's aunt and DH's sister was in the room and overheard. So, 2 people that DH was really looking forward to telling found out from his mom instead of us. I'm stll a bit upset about this...can you tell?


----------



## SMFirst

Branwen that sucks that your MIL told people :( especially other family that you guys would want to tell.. You'd would think it wouldn't be necessary to remind them not to say anything! It seems to happen a lot though ..


----------



## BattyNora

Oh, I've just found this one - mind if I barrel in? I'm talking in a couple of "date/month" threads, but this is out first too!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi BattyNora

Welcome :) Feel free to say whatever is on your mind here :)


----------



## Diznylnd

Hello ladies! I would love to join this thread. I am due July 21st, 2011 with my second.

This baby was a complete surprise...we have an 11 year old daughter that was a surprise and miracle too. 

We have been TTC #2 since our first was 3 months old (becuase it took almost 4 years to get pregnant with her)

We have been through infertility treatments on and off for about 6 years and we stopped treatments about 2 years ago. I was diagnosed with PCOS when we started fertility. 

Thanksgiving Day this year I was not feeling well went out and bought a test and got the shock of a lifetime a BFP! 

I go for my NT ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and just hope that one goes well! 

I looks forward to chatting with everyone!

Kirsty


----------



## SMFirst

Wow - you've worked hard Diznylnd :) Best of luck with your scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Diznylnd

SMFirst said:


> Wow - you've worked hard Diznylnd :) Best of luck with your scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes :)

Thanks. I am so sorry. I am new to the boards and did not notice this was for FIRST pregnancy. Congrats to all you future 1st time mamma's.


----------



## rducky

Hello to the new ladies! Everyone's welcome!


----------



## rducky

Diznylnd, that must have been a wonderful Thanksgiving! Were you actively TTC, or was it a huge surprise? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Diznylnd

rducky said:


> Diznylnd, that must have been a wonderful Thanksgiving! Were you actively TTC, or was it a huge surprise? (if you don't mind me asking)

It was a HUGE surpirse. We have never used birth control of any type and my husband and I have been together for 14 years! We just always said if it ever happened again it would be a miracle!!


----------



## SMFirst

disnylnd - I think we'll be ok with you sticking around even if it's not your first pregnancy ;) You can be like the matron we all ask questions of since you've been through it already :)


----------



## rducky

Diznylnd said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> It was a HUGE surpirse. We have never used birth control of any type and my husband and I have been together for 14 years! We just always said if it ever happened again it would be a miracle!!
> 
> That's fantastic! Congrats!
> 
> I have my NT ultrasound on Friday, the day after yours. I'm starting to get excited and nervous...Click to expand...


----------



## BattyNora

Is that scan your first scan?

We have our first scan next weds and we can't wait - it feels like we've waited an age! The only thing with the UK, is this scan will be the first actual test we've had to confirm the pregnancy - no bloods, no pee or anything before - so it's going to be such a relief finally seeing twiglet!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi to everyone and welcome to all you newbies :)

I'm relaxing a bit more now... I spoke to my mum and she said she didn't have any sickness with all 3 of us kids and to stop worrying about the fact my sickness stopped. Its actually come back slightly but vey mild which is nice as i've had it pretty bad.

I ordered a doppler at the weekend and have been hoping it will arrive everyday but it still hasn't - fingers crossed for tomorrow! I can't wait to try and use it even if it is a bit early.

rducky - Thats awful that yor pregnancy was published on FB. We have only told my parents, brother and sister and MIL for the reason we trust no one else not to publish it on there! My work don't know yet because i'm waiting until the scan to make sure all is ok (getting tricky thou as i've really popped out this week, i'm a uk 6/8 which is XS so it really shows on me i'm trying to hide it with clever dressing!)

Is anyone else starting to show??? My mum is wondering if mine is twins!!! but i think i'm starting to show early as my frame is so small.

We also haven't told any friends yet as we are waiting till after the scan. Its going to be very tricky as i'm meant to be my close friends bridesmaid when i'm almost 7 months. She got my dress over a year ago and there is no way its going to fit or that we can change it for another style in the same colour as she has other matching bridesmaids... i'm getting worried about how i'm going to tell her... I know she will be pleased but I know its going to stress her :(

On a plus I look like i've had an overnight boobjob. Before pregnancy I was wearing a 32A i got measured today as it realllllllly didn't fit and i'm now a 30D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebeach

BattyNora said:


> Is that scan your first scan?
> 
> We have our first scan next weds and we can't wait - it feels like we've waited an age! The only thing with the UK, is this scan will be the first actual test we've had to confirm the pregnancy - no bloods, no pee or anything before - so it's going to be such a relief finally seeing twiglet!

Its crazy isn't it. I was so shocked that no one has actually tested me yet! I've seen the doc, had 2 midwife appointments and been to A&E for pains yet still no one has done a pregnancy test or taken my blood etc. I've got a free prescription card/NHS dental treatment card for being pregnant yet - anyone could go in and say they are, its a bit bad really!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared for a while. I've actually been pretty depressed. The constant nausea and fatigue has gotten to me mentally and DH has been pretty frustrated the past few weeks because he feels like he has to do everything himself. Truely it takes so much energy just for me to spend 15 min on housework and it's just been impossible for me to keep up with everything. Plus as I think I mentioned to you guys before I have chronic back pain and now I have to get extra therapy because my sciatic nerve pain is so bad. I also got a very less than enthusiastic response from my family when I announced my pregnancy at Christmas. I've had to hold in my sadness at their response because I knew if my DH caught me crying about it he would call my fam and yell at them. 

Someone mentioned their pregnancy was outed on facebook...so was mine! By an aunt I am not close with at all. I feel like it's completely intentional because common sense should tell you that if someone hasn't announced their pregnancy themselves it's because they're not ready to yet. 

One good piece of news is I had my first scan on Christmas Eve. I was 9 wks at the time. Everything looked great...baby is in a good place in my uterus, strong heartbeat, we even saw the baby move a little! It was so wonderful and it really helped give me peace of mind.... made it seem "real" and gave me assurance that my baby is healthy and that my pregnancy is progressing properly so far. The other good news is that my nausea hasnt been as bad the past week or so. It's back to just coming and going instead of lasting all day. 

I've missed you guys and I probably should have been on here venting a little instead of just bottling everything in and getting depressed. You are a good support and I thank you all for that! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Harli

I am really glad to hear that you and the baby are healthy - I was worried :)

But it's really too bad you are not feeling happy. I think it's common during pregnancy and alot could be blamed on hormones. It must be hard for husbands to comprehend what you are going through but if you really opened up I'm sure your husband would be supportive and less frustrated.

Also very unfortunate to hear your family didn't give a great response - I wonder why? Well regardless it's your life and you and your husband will have a wonderful start to your own family with your baby :)

I just can't understand how anyone could blab about someone's pregnancy (escpecially on FB - I mean, it's one thing to accidentally slip and say something but to type it out?) - sorry about that too..

But absolutely come and rant on here, and maybe we can help sort things out for you, or at least listen!


----------



## rducky

Hey Harli,

Glad to see you back. We were getting worried...

It's disappointing that your family wasn't excited about the baby. I wonder what the problem is. Seems to me that it's news to be celebrated.

Have you explained to DH how tired you are? I have to say that I'm not pulling my weight at home either. I just can't manage it with work as well. It's really not easy if you're feeling sick to your stomach. I think we all should have a couple weeks of fatigue left, and then in 2nd trimester, things should start looking up again.

The facebook outing is definitely irritating also. I'm still not over it, so I understand how you feel!


----------



## rducky

So, we had our nuchal translucency ultrasound done today. It was also the first time seeing the baby. It was really great!

Nuchal measurement was 1.12mm, the tech said that at my gestational age they want it to be less than 3mm. Heartbeat was 168 beats per minute. She identified 2 legs, 2 arms, stomach, bladder, hands, feet and we even saw the 2 hemispheres of the brain in one pic. She was really professional and knowledgeable. She said that the baby measures about 5cm from crown to rump, and about 7cm if the legs are stretched out.

Now, I can't wait for all you ladies to go for your scans...I want to see the babies!

I really felt a lot of relief after seeing the scan. Also feels quite real, finally. Here's a pic:

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/BABY_32.jpg

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/BABY_36.jpg


----------



## rducky

Oh, and my dates were moved up by 2 days based on the measurements, so I've changed my ticker.


----------



## SMFirst

Great pics rducky!! Glad everything went well and you had a good tech (sometimes they can be cold and unhelpful I've heard)

I like the little hand :)

There's a wive's tale that says a heartbeat more than 140 means girl... hmm..

Will you find out the gender? We are not going to.


----------



## HarliRexx

WOW! Those are great pics! Looks very different than my 9wk pics. It's amazing how much the babies grow and develop in just a few weeks! I don't know how to post pics or I would have shown you mine.

DH and I had a long tearful discussion tonight and I think things will be better between us now. And yes, I do hope that in just a couple weeks we will all feel more like ourselves again.

Looking back, I think my family's lack of a reaction had alot to do with my dad. Growing up, none of us, my mother included, were really allowed to have opinions of our own. It was just what my dad says goes. So I think when my dad just sat there saying nothing, no one else really felt they could say or react much either. It doesn't make me any less excited to be a mom, so I'm trying not to let it bother me.

We hope to find out the gender. I think it makes it too hard to plan and for others to buy gifts if you don't.


----------



## rducky

We will be trying our best to not find out the gender. I really would like it to be a surprise. The tech asked us today if she should say if she saw any clues, but we said no.

Harli, if you open a photobucket account (it's free) you can easily post your pics. You upload the pictures into photobucket and then you use the url link to post them on here. When you're typing a post the little square with what looks like mountain and a sun in it up top is the button you press to insert a picture. It will say "please enter the url of your image. Then you would copy the url from photobucket and paste it in the box. After that, if you click preview post, you should see your pic. Hope that makes sense...Maybe there's someone else out there who can explain it better.

I'm glad thing are better with your DH. With time, your family (especially mum) will probably get more excited too. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Harli - my dad is actually quite similar. My husband thinks my mom, sister and I don't show appreciation for my dad because we don't share much with him or interact much now, but I keep telling my husband he didn't grow up with my dad!

So when we told my parents and DH's mom my dad didn't say a word either but I didn't really care - my mom and DH's mom were excited :)

That's really good you and your DH talked :) Everything will be good soon enough!


----------



## turtlebeach

HarliRexx said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared for a while. I've actually been pretty depressed. The constant nausea and fatigue has gotten to me mentally and DH has been pretty frustrated the past few weeks because he feels like he has to do everything himself. Truely it takes so much energy just for me to spend 15 min on housework and it's just been impossible for me to keep up with everything. Plus as I think I mentioned to you guys before I have chronic back pain and now I have to get extra therapy because my sciatic nerve pain is so bad. I also got a very less than enthusiastic response from my family when I announced my pregnancy at Christmas. I've had to hold in my sadness at their response because I knew if my DH caught me crying about it he would call my fam and yell at them.
> 
> Someone mentioned their pregnancy was outed on facebook...so was mine! By an aunt I am not close with at all. I feel like it's completely intentional because common sense should tell you that if someone hasn't announced their pregnancy themselves it's because they're not ready to yet.
> 
> One good piece of news is I had my first scan on Christmas Eve. I was 9 wks at the time. Everything looked great...baby is in a good place in my uterus, strong heartbeat, we even saw the baby move a little! It was so wonderful and it really helped give me peace of mind.... made it seem "real" and gave me assurance that my baby is healthy and that my pregnancy is progressing properly so far. The other good news is that my nausea hasnt been as bad the past week or so. It's back to just coming and going instead of lasting all day.
> 
> I've missed you guys and I probably should have been on here venting a little instead of just bottling everything in and getting depressed. You are a good support and I thank you all for that! :hugs:

Hi Harli

So glad you are back and all is ok! Sorry to hear you have been feeling down :( I understand where you are coming from as i've been suffering from pelvic pain which is also effecting my lower back (i've had previous surgery in that area and have metal plates etc so with all the hormones causing movement thats why). Yours sounds worse than mine however so I can understand why you are feeling depressed. Pregnancy is hard enough on its own without added pain :( Our house is a mess too, I know its hard espeically if your OH isn't being helpful. Have you tried getting him a pregnancy for dads book or something which explains how tired you are feeling etc and then tell him you are 100 times worse because of your other pains?

Its great news that you had a scan and all is well :) must have been lovely to see little bean!

Big hugs x


----------



## turtlebeach

Rducky - AWWWWWWWWW!!!!

Bet you are so pleased :) your bean looks so cute! glad to hear all is going well and that all the sizes etc are as they should be. 

Look at its cute little hand! aww

xxxx


----------



## SMFirst

That's a great wedding pic you posted on the "Faces to Names" thread rducky :) 
What day was your wedding? Ours was June 12, 2010. 

We're the same age too :) My b-day is in May..


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> That's a great wedding pic you posted on the "Faces to Names" thread rducky :)
> What day was your wedding? Ours was June 12, 2010.
> 
> We're the same age too :) My b-day is in May..


Our wedding was June 26, 2010 and my birthday is April 20th, so we're pretty close!


----------



## Bonniep

Hiya all, im new to the site, been on a few times to look up things but never spoken.
I am 29, very happily married, and due with my first child around 30th july :baby:and id love to be part of your group.
I was trying for just over a year, i have endometriosis so i was facing clomid, operation etc but i managed to avoid it all :thumbup:
I had a scan at 6 and half weeks as i was getting terrible pains and thought it was sumthing bad, but luckly baby was fine.
I have my 12 week scan this friday which im very excited about.

It would be lovely to be friends with you all, so maybe we can be support and help for each other, i know as its my first i could do with a bit of help from women in the same position as me lol.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## SMFirst

hi Bonnie, welcome

Well you found the right age group :) A few of us are also 29 and expecting our first!

Good luck with your scan. Mine still feels so far away.

And I still haven't received my doppler but hopefully today or this week..

I've felt more emotional in the last few days (maybe hormones again?) - I cried over my cat again when we received her ashes on the weekend, and then today I can't get my mind off worrying about this pregnancy again (and getting near tears)

I better get busy at work to distract myself!


----------



## rducky

Welcome, Bonnie! I think you have found the right group. :flower: It's so great that you got pregnant before needing the treatments. Congrats!

Susan, I think that your doppler will help with the worry. Once you hear the HB, it really is a relief. I hope it arrived today. I definitely found that once I had my doppler, the wait for the ultrasound got a bit more bearable. I definitely didn't use it every day, but I did get it out to check once or twice a week.

I'm also feeling the hormones. Little things tip me off...some movies have had me shedding a tear, when I wasn't usually like that before. I think it's completely normal about your kitty though, losing a loved pet is really hard.


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome to Bonnie and any new gals I missed!

I'm gonna try to post my scan pics. Thanks for the good instructions rducky! You can't see a whole lot of detail, but you can see the little arm and leg nubs! In the 2nd one the lightest area is the heart.

Alot of us really are about the same in age, I'll be 29 in less than 2 months. 

Is anyone else at that awkward in between stage where your regular clothes are nearly too tight but the maternity clothes are still too loose? Frustrating! I only have one pair of pants that actually fit properly now. 

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/baby1224.jpg

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/babyheart.jpg


----------



## SMFirst

Those are great scan pics Harli :)

I saw your pics in the "Faces to Names" thread too - You and your DH look very happy in your wedding pic, and i'ts cool that you can pull off red hair :)

I'm finding my jeans to feel a bit tight, but I've had to give up on a few tops because they feel like they've shrunk! (I still fit my bras though..)


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah I have some shirts that, well, they still basically fit, but are tight enough that it would draw lots of curious looks from people wondering if I could be pregnant or just getting fat. I don't really want to wear anything that shows my belly till I have a clearly pregnant belly! 

I'm not even going to discuss my bra situation now, just that I left the mall in frustration today lol!


----------



## Diznylnd

rducky said:


> So, we had our nuchal translucency ultrasound done today. It was also the first time seeing the baby. It was really great!
> 
> Nuchal measurement was 1.12mm, the tech said that at my gestational age they want it to be less than 3mm. Heartbeat was 168 beats per minute. She identified 2 legs, 2 arms, stomach, bladder, hands, feet and we even saw the 2 hemispheres of the brain in one pic. She was really professional and knowledgeable. She said that the baby measures about 5cm from crown to rump, and about 7cm if the legs are stretched out.
> 
> Now, I can't wait for all you ladies to go for your scans...I want to see the babies!
> 
> I really felt a lot of relief after seeing the scan. Also feels quite real, finally. Here's a pic:

Rducky you and I must be really close due date wise! Love the scan images and I am glad to hear all was well with the baby to be!


----------



## Diznylnd

Hi Ladies,

I have had my NT scan and all seemed well baby was jumping around everywhere! I have attached my first scan at 10 weeks 4 days and the second scan images are from the NT scan at 12weeks 0days. The babies heart rate was 155...Due date is now staying firm at 7/21/2011.

I am 13 weeks tomorrow and I have bumped up two pant sizes and most of my shirts and jackets felt as if they have shrank. I have a obvious baby bump now!! 

I also ordered a doppler and can not wait for it to get here! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their pregnancy thus far and can't wait to see more scans from you other gals! 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/10weekultrasound.jpg
10 weeks 4 days! Big surprise as we thought we were 9 wks 3 days

NT Ultrasound 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/12weekscan2.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/12weekscan1.jpg


----------



## SMFirst

those are great pics Dizny :) Glad all is well with you and the baby..

I am impatiently awaiting my doppler too..


----------



## rducky

Great pics!

Hope that both of you get your dopplers soon.

I have gained a couple pounds. I haven't had to change any clothes yet, except for bras, and that was at 6 weeks...


----------



## HarliRexx

Well ladies, I'm off on my weekend trip supervising junior high kids! I hope hope hope I have the energy to get through it. They only schedule about 6 hours for sleeping Friday and Saturday night on this retreat but there will be some free time during the day so I hope I can get an hour or two nap in during that time. Wish me luck! Hope the rest of you have a nice weekend! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

Well I got some very bad news today - I went for an ultrasound due to spotting and they said the baby is not alive. 

From the size of the blob it looked like it didn't develop much from the start.

So the doctor said it will miscarry naturally in the coming weeks.

My husband and I are quite sad but mostly just disappointed that this didn't work for us. We will try again in a few months time.

With all my worries about having no symptoms, and really restraining from feeling excited about being pregnant, I feel like I had a gut feeling that this wouldn't work out. 

But anyway, I am still really happy for all of you, and I wish you lots of love and exciting times with your pregnancies and newborns. I think I will be taking a break from this site until we start trying again..


----------



## rducky

Harli, I hope you made it through your weekend! I can imagine how exhausting it could be.

Have you ladies gotten your dopplers yet?

I got great news last week. We have a birthing centre in our area that is run by midwives. There is a waiting list to get in. I put my name on the list at 4 weeks and they called me last week to come for an appointment. I met the midwife today and she's wonderful! And the birthing centre is literally a 7 minute car ride away from my house. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rducky

Susan, I'm so sorry. I didn't see your post before I posted mine.

Sending lots of hugs, love and support in this difficult time. I'm so sorry this happened to you. 

Did the spotting just start this weekend, because I don't remember you mentioning any spotting before?

I definitely understand if you take a break from BnB. Please know that we'll all be here to support you when you feel ready to come back.

:hugs: to you and DH. I will miss you while you're gone.

Branwen


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Branwen

Before Sunday I hadn't had any spotting at all, just a whitish discharge which I took to be a good sign.

I was almost starting to believe I was just lucky to have no symptoms but when I saw the blood I knew right away there would be no good outcome, unfortunately.

I almost think it's a good thing that the doppler still hasn't arrived (I don't know what the issue is) - we don't need to try and not hear a heartbeat. But it will be there for next time. And next time we will definitely book an early scan - the worst part is that this probably could have been caught weeks ago..


That's great you found a midwife though - I didn't realize they were in short supply in Canada but my friend is having trouble getting in too.


----------



## HarliRexx

Susan,

That is devastating news. When I read your post last night I cried and prayed for you and your DH. My heart truly hurts for you.

I feel like you have become a good friend. You have been a great support to myself and others in this thread and on our forum. You will be missed greatly while you are away.

I hope you can find strength and peace during this time and that you can find hope to follow through on your desire to try again in a few months time. 

Lots of love and hugs,
Jessica


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Jessica

Thanks for your prayers and kind words..

The bleeding has started for real today which is actually good, as it will bring closure to this quickly. No cramps yet. I am actually glad that we had the emergency ultrasound and found out the news beforehand so I could prepare for things to come...

As I mentioned, I just had a bad gut feeling about this pregnancy so I am not too crushed. It is disappointing though.

But then again, I feel like you guys are my friends, so I can be happy and excited for you :)

And I believe we will move on and be excited to try again in a few months.

Well, maybe I won't dissappear from this site too quickly - there's always so much support and things to learn here - sections I've never looked in before (and I would like to do a little more research on things before getting pregnant again!)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi guys. Just wanted to update you all on my past week.

The trip over the weekend with the kids was fun but extremely tiring! The first night the girls kept me and the other chaperone up till 2AM then got up at 5:30AM so they would all have time to straighten their hair! UGH! Luckily I had a chance to nap for a couple hours in the afternoon. Their alarm didnt go off the second morning and I was able to sleep 6 hrs that night. 

I woke up that second morning with a sore throat and continued getting sick after that. By Monday morning I had a high fever, chills, headache, nasal congestion, bad cough, and could hardly talk. I called my dr and she said I wouldn't have to come in till my temp hit 102 or higher. She said just to keep taking tylenol to keep it down. My temp continued to fluctuate but never went over 101.5. I'm feeling better now, mostly cold like symptoms at this point.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well, I went to get my first round of bloodwork done today. I literally put it off as long as I could...I was supposed to have them done by my first midwife visit, but I didn't. Now I had to have them done today since my second visit is this Tuesday. My friends give me a hard time because I have tattoos galore, but I am petrified of having blood drawn! Well I ended up getting clammy, hot, light headed and nauseated! Thankfully I didn't pass out though! If everything goes well I should only have to have it done one more time during my pregnancy. FX'd!


----------



## rducky

I haven't had any bloodwork yet. My midwife is going to do it herself at my next appointment...I think it's Feb. 18th...I'll be 18 weeks pregnant at that point. Oh well!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Harli and Rducky,

Well I couldn't stay away - I noticed it's been kinda quiet on this thread so I wanted to say congrats on making it to 2nd trimester :) They say this is the "fun" trimester" so hopefully you will feel good for the most part.

You should post some pics of your bumps when you have them..

As for myself, I am quite ok actually.. The actual MC hasn't fully happened yet but I am already accepting everything and looking forward to a few months down the road. 

Because I have also had a chemical pregnancy (which we shrugged off before but now maybe more significant) my doctor is going to do some tests to see if there is anything preventing a healthy pregnancy for me, which is good. And I'll be eligible for closer monitoring (ie early ultrasounds) next time.

Susan


----------



## rducky

Hi Susan,

I'm glad to hear that you're doing ok. I was wondering about you today. Did the doctor say anything about needing a treatment if the MC doesn't happen naturally? It's good that they will do some tests to see if somethings going on with your pregnancies. Can the test be done before you get pregnant, or does it have to be done in early pregnancy?

You're right that it's been quiet in here...Some of the other ladies seem to have disappeared? I hope that everyone is ok.

As for me, I am starting to feel better. Still nauseous when I get up really early (5:00am) for work.

I'm having trouble at work with my managers. I work in a busy emergency room as a nurse. I have been kicked in the stomach before at work (not while pregnant), and also had a patient break my wrist. We have a lot of aggressive psychiatric patients. Not to mention, infectious diseases that are rampant and exposure to toxic medications...There's a program in Quebec to be protected during pregnancy by our provincial Occupational Health and Safety group and based on their regulations, I should be re-assigned to another department or sent home on preventive leave. The trouble is that the hospitals are so short-staffed that my managers don't want to let me go on preventive leave. It's getting pretty ugly because we had to have an inspector come to my department (that was Jan. 10th) and I'm still waiting for the ruling...So that's a little explanation of why I've been a bit quiet myself...I have a lot of stuff on my mind...

Thanks for keeping in touch...we miss you in here!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi ladies!

Well, I got some "bad" news today...bad just because I am such a wuss! I spoke with a nurse at the outpatient clinic where I had my blood drawn on Friday and she said my blood froze in transport to the lab! I'm certain there had to be some serious negligence/laziness to blame. Certainly they have to be prepared for the cold weather this time of year! UGH! Can't believe I have to go through that again so soon!

Rducky your/your baby's health and safety is so much more important than shift coverage needs! Hopefully you will find someone to approve your transfer soon! I can understand how stressful that would be!

SM it's good to know you will be having extra pre-conception/early pregnancy testing and monitoring. Hopefully what you've been though so far is just coincidence and there's nothing more serious going on. 

I had my 2nd monthly visit today and got to hear the baby's heartbeat again! Do they collect a urine sample every visit in Canada? They do here...not really sure why? Maybe something to do with drug screening?

My bump seems to have grown significantly this week! I'll try to post a pic!


----------



## HarliRexx

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/13wkbump.jpg


----------



## Diznylnd

HarliRexx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My bump seems to have grown significantly this week! I'll try to post a pic!

Ok your bump is seriously adorable!!! Sorry to hear that you have to do more bloodwork but glad to hear all was well with you and the baby.


----------



## Diznylnd

I had my 14 week appt yesterday with a CNM and she was amazing. We heard the babies heartbeat and all sounded great. I had to have my annual lady exam (fun, fun, fun) at this appt. I go back in 2 weeks for the 2nd part of the bloodwork for all the screening. So far my NT ultrasound and first batch of bloodwork was good!!

I was told we will do the anatomy ultrasound at 18 weeks for the final conclusion on babies health and to find out the babies gender (woo hoo) 

I can not believe we are all entering the 2nd trimester. I look forward to seeing everyones scans as they happen. 

I recvd my doppler and just love it. I will upload the video soon and share it with everyone if they would like?!? Oh and a belly pic...


Kirsty


----------



## rducky

Harli, I can't believe your blood tests were frozen! That's really annoying...Your bump looks great though! I have't really got a bump yet.

My midwife does want a urine test at each visit. She will test it for protein and sugar which can detect problems with your kidneys/pre-eclampsia and diabetes. I don't think they're testing for drugs!

Dizny, glad everything is going well. I was wondering where you were! I'm also having an anatomy scan at about 18 weeks, but we won't be finding out the gender.
I love my Doppler too. I'm using it about once a week and I find it so reassuring.

First Tri definitely sped by! I feel like this is all happening so fast.


----------



## SMFirst

Harli that's a great bump.. I know everyone says this but hopefully you don't end up super huge at the rate you are going :)

That sucks your samples were frozen. It's odd that with the technology we have they can't manage shipping things better.

Dizny - glad all is well with you..

I hope Turtlebeach is doing ok.. anyone heard from her?


Well I wanted to reply to rducky's question:

The tests my doctor will do will be before I get pregnant again. It will be testing for thyroid issues, iron levels (my doctor used to always think I looked anemic so maybe I am now..), hormone levels (especially progesterone, and a blood clotting factor (that's common apparently - it's why some women take baby aspirin during pregnancy)

Then if/when I manage to get pregnant again (I switch between nervous and excited about that) I guess I will have more frequent check-ups and the earlier US..

(Usually they wait until you've had 3 miscarriages to do all this but I think my doctor is fond of me since I've been with her since I was really little, and I heard she can't have kids herself so maybe it's a sensitive area for her)

Branwen that is also too bad your work is being uncooperative (I guess you are too good a worker and they don't want to lose you!) but definitely speak up for yourself..


----------



## HarliRexx

Dizny, a video would be cool! Especially since I don't really know much about dopplers.

I just scheduled my gender scan for Feb 22! Can't wait!

I haven't heard from Turtle, I've been wondering about her also.

Part of me feels shocked that I'm 14 wks already, but the other part of me remembers what hell 1st tri has been and it seemed like every day just drug on and on. I guess that means 2nd tri should just fly by, right?

Getting my bloodwork retaken tomorrow. GRRR! :growlmad:


----------



## rducky

Susan, it's good that these tests will be done before you get pregnant. I'm glad for you that your doc seems sympathetic.

On the work front...blah...it seems that I may be put off at 22 weeks, but no guarantees. I left there with a massive headache today and I threw up in the parking lot on the way to my car...yuck.

Kristy, we want to see the video!

Harli, good luck with the blood tests tomorrow.


----------



## SMFirst

well, I am going in to see the doctor today regarding the progress of things (of lack thereof).. not sure what he'll recommend but it's been almost two weeks and my patience is wearing out..


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> well, I am going in to see the doctor today regarding the progress of things (of lack thereof).. not sure what he'll recommend but it's been almost two weeks and my patience is wearing out..

I don't blame you...2 weeks is long enough I think. I was a bit surprised that the doc didn't have a plan when you first found out. Let us know what happened. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Well, I've been given a prescription for a medication to help induce things.. (it's called cytotec). I'll go in on Tuesday to start it, so I am still hoping things occur naturally in the next three days!

I guess my doctor figured it would go naturally as I'd started spotting, but he said it could take "a couple of weeks". He was glad I came in today as he figured it should have happened by now..

I would like to know why the body doesn't seem to realize something is wrong - I figure it's related to hormone levels..


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

Don't know if you would be intersted but I see Sears is having a Baby Days sale this weekend (well in Canada anyway but maybe in the US too) - maybe they'd have some good sales...

:)


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Don't know if you would be intersted but I see Sears is having a Baby Days sale this weekend (well in Canada anyway but maybe in the US too) - maybe they'd have some good sales...
> 
> :)

Thanks for the heads-up about the sale!

I'm glad you saw your doctor. I have a bit of experience with cytotec (not personally, but it's prescribed often where I work in the emergency room, I'm a nurse). I don't want to scare you, but some women have very painful cramping when they take cytotec. Our doctors here have a bad habit of not warning people about the side effects. Don't hesitate to ask for some kind of prescription for pain medication. The cramping is normal, but can be very uncomfortable. Do I understand that you'll be going in to the doctor's office/hospital to start the cytotec on Tuesday, or did he tell you to start the prescription at home? For some people the cramping is very tolerable, but I would hate for you to suffer if the doctor could provide pain control if you need it. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Branwen
I just noticed you are an orange now hehe :)

Well I am waffling a bit on the medication now.. We did some research at home and of course the internet makes it sounds dicey.. Painful, possible side effects, uterus damage etc..

The doctor did warn about cramps, that's why he didn't want me to start yesterday (he said with the weekend there would be no one around to help - that weirded my husband out a bit). So I am to go back to his office on Tues to start it (I guess he'll insert the first ones.. ew)

So now I am wondering if I should just wait this out a bit longer, or if that would actually be worse than taking the pills?

I do have light bleeding but no cramps, so I can't tell how much has passed..

what a crappy ordeal..


----------



## rducky

Two weeks is quite long, I think it was reasonable of the doctor to prescribe it. You could run into other problems like infection as time goes by. Also good of the doc to suggest that you start on Tuesday when he is around to help with side effects. I know it must be a difficult decision. I'm so sorry for you that you are still going through this.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey guys! I found your thread. Is it ok if I join, even though EDD is early October? :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways 8 said:


> Hey guys! I found your thread. Is it ok if I join, even though EDD is early October? :)

Of course! Please join us! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## HarliRexx

SM I understand what a difficult decision that would be. Neither option is very appealing. What rducky said makes sense... I don't think your doc would prescribe a painful med unless you were at a point where you are at risk for other complications.


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks guys - I have made up my mind that I'll go the medication route..

Welcome Sideways, what a pleasure to have you here!!  Hopefully I will be back here in round 2 (it's vaguely possible I might get a EDD by the end of the year but otherwise hoping for early 2012)


----------



## rducky

Hi Sideways! So glad you found us!

Susan, I think you made the right decision. I'll be thinking of you this week.

Has anyone heard from Turtlebeach? I'm a bit worried...


----------



## Sideways 8

SM hope that you can join again soon. And sorry what you're going through. I hope you get the relief you're seeking soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning.......where is everyone?? :)


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys

Well I sent a PM to Turtlebeach, so hopefully she'll get it (I don't know if the default is to receive an email when you get a PM..)

Maybe she'll get several if anyone else sent a message too :)

I am actually looking forward to tomorrow's doctor's appt.. I felt relieved when we had an answer to the pregnancy in the first place, so I could stop worrying and stressing and feeling negative, and now this will feel like the resolution to the miscarriage phase that has lasted too long.. And then finally we'll move on.

hopefully then my DH and I will get away for a few days to relax in the coming weeks..

Sideways have you contacted your doctor and set up any appts yet?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Susan :)

Yes, February 22, which should be my 8-week scan. But, they want me to run to the lab tomorrow and give a blood sample to check for...whatever... because of my miscarriage in 2003.


----------



## Diznylnd

HarliRexx said:


> Dizny, a video would be cool! Especially since I don't really know much about dopplers.
> 
> I just scheduled my gender scan for Feb 22! Can't wait!
> 
> Getting my bloodwork retaken tomorrow. GRRR! :growlmad:

I am also getting my anatomy/gender scan the 22nd! It's my 12 year wedding anniversary too! 

What do you think your having?


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow everyone seems to be getting some sort of appointment on Feb 22 :)


----------



## Diznylnd

This was from when I was 13 weeks. I have noticed the heartbeat is a bit slower now. I will have to upload a more recent one...

https://vimeo.com/19197063

Sorry ladies I could not get the video to just imbed in the post...


----------



## SMFirst

sorry I'm a total geek with numbers - I think Feb 22 is a pretty cool day - it's "Two"sday, the 22nd day of the 2nd month :) (and 2011 - well there's a two in there and 1+1 = 2 hehe)

I like even numbers so I say it's a lucky day :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww lol yeah you're right! my appointment is at 1pm, maybe I should move it to 2pm LOL!

Speaking of numbers one of my good friends seems to be stuck to the number 28. Her daughter was born on Dec 28, he husband died the following Mar 28 (so sad :(), his birthday is Oct 14 (half of 28), their anniversary was June 28, she closed on her house on the 28th of some month and her monthly payment amount has "28" in there. Very weird!


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone, sorry to be blowing up this forum lol. A new bfp makes one restless :)

I went to the doctor today to get bloodwork done, they are checking beta-hCG and progesterone levels. I guess to confirm the pregnancy. Not sure when I'll hear the results but I am pretty sure everything is ok so far... except now I'm worried about my bath I had last night (thanks rducky and SM! lol jk). I'll diligently test the temperature from now on!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> hi everyone, sorry to be blowing up this forum lol. A new bfp makes one restless :)
> 
> I went to the doctor today to get bloodwork done, they are checking beta-hCG and progesterone levels. I guess to confirm the pregnancy. Not sure when I'll hear the results but I am pretty sure everything is ok so far... except now I'm worried about my bath I had last night (thanks rducky and SM! lol jk). I'll diligently test the temperature from now on!

Sideways, I've taken baths from the start of my pregnancy. I got a thermometer and as it turned out, I wasn't making the water too hot. If you don't like a bath where your skin gets all red and you get sweaty, then you're safe. Bathwater also starts cooling instantly so the temperature is not sustained. The warnings are more for hot tubs and saunas because the water is heated and never cools. Don't worry! I really couldn't give up my baths! When it's -30 celsius here, sometimes a bath is the only thing that will warm me up..


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

Sideways - sorry to have scared you a bit - I should have been a bit more descriptive and less daunting but I thought I might catch you before your bath so you could look stuff up.. 

Well I am pretty well recovered from the medical management - not sure if that's good or not.. The whole process was over in about 8 hours for me - I got cramps, heavy bleeding and passing clots about 4 hours after taking the pills, that lasted for a few hours (was never agonizing either) then everything stopped - no cramps, bleeding became light, only tiny clots..

So now I have to go for an ultrasound to see if it's over or if I'll have to have a D&C anyway... I have to wait for their call to see when I can get in..


But feeling ok. It's sunny here so that's kind-of nice. Hope everyone else is having a good week :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Susan, it's ok, the past couple of days have been rough on me emotionally, I seem to be getting depressed. I don't even want to lay eyes on my DH right now. That's a whole 'nother story.
I did go home and take a bath, this time with a thermometer, and it was about 98 degrees so it wasn't too hot anyway :) yay!

:hugs: for what you're going through. I'm praying for you guys.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Sideways

I read your journal - sorry you are having a rough time with your DH.. I hope he can be more supportive of you when you need it in the coming months! Sounds like a bath would be very nice and soothing for you.. Hope you can keep the stress to a minimum..


----------



## rducky

Susan, I'm glad that the worse seems to be over, in a manner of speaking. I hope that the ultrasound shows that everything is ok.

Sideways, I don't know what to say about your DH...I could never give up my kitties. Hopefully this is just an adjustment phase for him. I think it does take a little time to get used to the idea of the wife being pregnant (even though it was obviously planned) for men.


----------



## rducky

How's every one doing? It's quiet in here...

I just got home from another long day at work. Looks like I may be put on preventative leave around March 18th. I'm really hoping that I only have about 5 weeks of work left...


----------



## Sideways 8

5 more weeks? wow. Wish I was that lucky! :) Actually I don't know what I would do with myself if I didn't go to work. I imagine I may be saying something a little difference once the baby is here :)


----------



## flyingduster

thanks rducky for the invite to here! Harlii, I hope you don't mind me joining in here too, even though I'm due mid Oct!! We were all TTC together so even though our EDD differ, it'd still be neat to keep in touch through our pregnancies toooooooo!!!!

It's the weekend here, so I won't call a doctor until next week and go from there... :D

I'm going to have to figure out something for work... I don't know quite what though! I work alone, the business only exists because I groom the dogs. And I'm booked out until nearly April right now, and already have multiple bookings on the week of my EDD too!!! lol. 

Talking to other groomers though and many of them have been able to keep grooming right up until birth, as long as they take it easy, cut down to the smaller and easier dogs, and don't over-do it. I'm hoping I can keep working ok, even if it's drastically reduced! I love my clients, and I'd hate for them to be forced to go elsewhere because I'm unable to groom their dogs!! Even if we get someone in to help take some of the load, each groomer has a different style, and people have their preferences [just like in a hairdressers!] so all my clients come to me cos they like how *I* do their dogs... Could be difficult...

But I don't care! haha! I'm young, and I'm PREGNANT! WOOOOOOHHOOOOOO!


----------



## Sideways 8

flying, have you told your DH yet?? oh and check your FB :)


----------



## flyingduster

I just got a call; DH wants picked up at 2:15 (in just under an hour) so no, he has NO IDEA yet! omg!!

And yay for FB! I poked you. lol!


----------



## Sideways 8

poke, what on earth does that mean, lol

I keep forgetting you guys are like 19 hours ahead of us and it's early afternoon there! How are you going to tell him? Come on girl tell us!

My way of telling DH was really dumb actually, lol. He was in bed asleep and I was in the bathroom, waiting on the 10 minutes so I could be sure you know! I woke up him and with sad eyes said, "baby can you please come in here, please" and then I showed it to him. It's really dumb, but, I wanted him to come see and figure it out, instead of me pouncing on the bed with a piece of plastic that had been soaked in pee... lol!


----------



## flyingduster

lol, on FB I poked you... go look at my profile, and up the top corner will be "poke". It does nothing but let me know that I've been poked by you [or whoever] and gives me the option of poking back. LMAO! I have a poking war with a friend that hasn't ended in a long long time... pointless fun. lol!


And I have NO idea how to break it to him! I was thinking of one way. See, since our blow out the other week, we were talking about how we should do a class or something together, so we have something to go out to each week together. We're both into photography as a hobby so that is our main idea, but I did think of telling him something like "I know another class we can do together..... Antenatal classes!" lol. But then I'm not sure he'd twig, as he KNOWS it's _possible_ I'm pregnant, but he has no idea I was going to test at all so he might just think I mean in general it'll be a good idea, not that I am pregnant and we will be doing them... haha!

I also thought of simply saying "It's only a waste of money if it's negative" and show him the test [he'd have no idea if it was positive of negative unless I told him as I doubt he's ever seen a pregnancy test in his life!] cos he has said it on many an occasion what a waste of money it is for HPT when "you'll know soon enough"

Other than that, I really have no idea....

Though now I'm thinking I should go and find a card or something and put it in that. Something like a card for "the best dad" or something... Pity fathers day isn't until September here! LOL


Ok, I think I'm gonna have to pop in to town and find a card! LOL! I only have 20 mins before I pick him up... will let you know!!!


----------



## SMFirst

hi all

welcome flyingduster :)

quick update from me - well i had the ultrasound, there is still some material in there so I am taking round 2 of the cytotec tonight (missing a concert with a friend but that's ok) - my doctor gave the option of a D&C but I figured I've put this much time into it I might as well try the pills again.

So I'll have to go back to the doctor's next week and then likely another ultrasound before I get this over with.. And then it'll be on to see how long it takes for my period to come back!

on the upside, I can eat and drink whatever I want and not have any worry or guilt right now, so I am taking full advantage :)


----------



## rducky

Hi Flying! Have you told DH?


----------



## rducky

Susan, hope you're doing ok...sorry you had to miss the concert. I hope this second round is successful.:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Well it's now nearly 5pm, and I've TOLD HIM! haha.

I ended up heading straight out the door, I went and found a card [sheesh, they all say "mum to be", there's no "dad to be" ones!!??] and found one that said "you're expecting!" and I crossed out the 'you' and wrote in 'we' so it read "We're expecting!!" and inside it said congratulations or something, but I wrote "YES!!! We really are!! xxoo" and put the test inside.

I picked him up, but I decided at the last second to tuck the card out of sight. DH was happily chatting away about his day on the 10 min drive home [he walked to work this morning but it's a long steep hill to come home, and seeing I wasn't working I picked him up!] I didn't really take much in of what he was saying, as I was about bursting to tell him, but held it in until we got home. I slipped the card onto his desk as I went past, and he spotted it immediately and looked.... He took a second to take it in, but then he had teary eyes and looked at me and said.... 'cool.' LMAO! I know he was all choked up with emotion as much as I was and 'cool' was all he was able to get out for a while but it was funny! haha.

We then spent the next wee while snuggling on the bed talking about everything and falling in love all the more than ever... awwww! He then started getting the jitters, he HAD to tell SOMEONE (I knew he would, I had to too and have already told a good friend. And all you guys!!) so we headed out to visit one of his friends for a bit, and we're just back now. 


Now it feels more real, it's not just ME who's excited now, it's US! _WE_ are having a baby! OMG!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Just wanted to say a quick hello and let you all know I'm still around. I'll try to catch up on posts and update on me sometime tonight. I'm headed out to work, everyone have a nice day!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

I'm back, finally!!!! I have missed u guys!!!!!

My computer packed up so I haven't been able to get online until I got a new one... thank u for your messages I hope I didn't worry u.

I've been reading through the posts trying to catch up on all i've missed...

BIG congrats to Sideways and flyingduster!!!! 

and I was really sorry to hear what happened to you smfirst, it must have been really hard :( 

I had my 12 week scan back in Jan. All looks fine, it was moving about all over the place kicking its leg and waving its arms about - I really want to post my pic but I don't know how (can anyone help), its soooooo cute but then I would say that as its my little bean!

I was put back a few days. My due date is 1st August!

I'm still being sick but not as bad some days i'm fine others i'm really sick but my energy levels have gone up. I'm starting to get a tiny bump... although i'm very slim so it only shows if i'm wearing something tight - I can't wait to get a full on proper baby bump!

xxxxx


----------



## turtlebeach

I think i've managed to post my beans pic... 

https://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae232/Ourwedding-2010/babybean.jpg

It was kicking its little legs around so one is in the air in this photo... I think its cute thou that you can see its nose.


----------



## Sideways 8

turtle what a cute bean!

hey guys, when does this depression wear off?? I'm sad at everything. :(


----------



## SMFirst

Turtle - glad to hear all is well with you. That is a great pic :)

Sideways - I hope you feel better soon - the hormones do crazy things to your emotions. I don't think I have many pregnancy hormones remaining in me, but just this whole process had me sobbing to my husband at 4am last night and then again in the doctors office this morning. bah!

feel ok now though


----------



## Sideways 8

:hugs: SM. I'm praying for you guys, that this can be over and done with soon enough so that you can move forward.

I feel ok now, but in general I just feel like poo. As far as I'm concerned my DH can just go straight to hell :haha: Yet other times I can't wait to cuddle. It's so weird. Anyway I'm praying for peace on a daily basis, maybe soon I'll achieve it.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways - I felt my hormones were worse for the first few months. I would feel really snappy sometimes for really silly things and then i'd cry at stupid stuff on tv! It starts to settle a bit after 2 months and then after 3 months you start to feel almost normal again.

I get days when I feel my hormones are a bit up but I haven't cried at a tv program in a while now ehehhe... so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Sideways 8

thanks for the reassurance. I think a lot of my mood depends on DH's mood. He's moodier than the moodiest woman I've ever met. lol. Sometimes I sit back and stare at him and wonder WTF did I marry this guy for? But he really is right for me :) And, I'm right for him, he better know that! lol!


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah they just have to understand that tempers are short with all these hormones going around. It gets easier thou and the tiredness isn't as bad after 3 months too.

Sideways you know what... when I first got my BFP your cake avator used to make me feel reallllllly realllllly sick just seeing it hehe but now it makes me sooooo hungry I just wanna eat chocolate cake!!!!!!

x


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! Can't believe we have another girl from our TTC #1 thread joining us already! CONGRATS flying and welcome!!!!!!!

Turtle it's great to hear from you! So happy things are going well for you.

Sideways I was really depressed for a while. It set in after weeks of being sick 24/7 and so fatigued I could hardly get anything done. My MS and fatigue just recently started to change, probably around 12-13 weeks. I know you are having some problems with your DH too so I'm sure that makes the changing hormones even harder to deal with. 

I'm actually starting to get depressed now for other reasons! I'm feeling very conflicted about what I should/want to do after the baby is born. I had origionally planned on being a SAHM but I'm starting to worry a bit about finances. We could get by on my DH's income, but there wouldn't be much extra money. Another huge factor in my decision is that I don't have anyone to watch the baby. Daycare is out of the question to me and I'm not sure I could find an affordable and trustworthy individual to watch my child. BUT.... I'm starting to worry I may have to quit my job early anyway because of my back issues. With the way my back feels now I just don't know if I'd be able to work into my 8th month. When we first started TTC I felt like I'd have time to decide/figure it out, but then I got pregnant right away and I already feel like time is running out....because it is! I should let my employer know by April what I'm going to do!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks Harli. I'm starting to see that most folks are depressed or sad or hormonal, however you want to call it, the first few weeks. This helps me to see that there is a light at the end of the tunnel :)
Any tips on dealing with it until then? Any foods that are natural antidepressants? Like chocolate, only... if I eat as much chocolate as I want, I'd probably get sick lol.
DH has been in a good mood today. Here's hoping that he stays that way for a while.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, you guys are making me feel blue, expecting to feel blue soon! LOL! Ok, not really, cos I'm still at that 'omg omg omg omg!!!!' stage! haha

We popped in to town today; as we often do on a sunday afternoon, and we ended up spending the whole afternoon browsing around baby shops! LOL! Not interested in buying anything yet of course, but we looked... and had fun! WOOHOOOOOOOOOO! haha


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I'm sorry you still feel down. I don't really have any other advice, because other than feeling a bit stressed, I didn't have this long of a period of feeling down...

Turtle, glad you're ok...you had us worried! Silly computers! The scan pic is really cute.

Flying, don't worry, everyone is different, so you may not get the blues!

We got a surprise 20cms of snow here overnight, so I guess we're headed out to do the driveway...blah...


----------



## turtlebeach

Harli I know exactly what you mean about the finance thing. I planned to go back to work after but childcare costs here are soooo high i'd almost be better off at home. We could manager on my OH wages but we wouldnt have anything spare for 'nice stuff' we have quite a high mortgage and then there are bills etc and an extra lil mouth to feed.

I don't know what i'm going to do yet, I may end up going part time just so that I am still working a bit and doing something - we have got big decisions to make...

Flyingduster its soooo exciting look around the baby stores isnt it. I have found soooo many thing I want to buy but haven't got anything yet. Its just nice looking for now.

Rducky thanks for the comment about beans photo hehe i'm a proud mummy already. Poor you having snow!!! Ugh I hate it!!!

Anyone else got their scan pics?


----------



## flyingduster

rducky, does it help that it's been 40C degrees (104F) here yesterday... that's like as high as it EVER gets here!!! Ugh. Too warm. 

Mind yo, it's freezing cold and raining again now. So much for summer!!!!!

And yup it was heaps of fun looking at stuff!!! I just got the last bit finished in one of our spare rooms, so now we can move the spare bedroom into there, and turn the spare bedroom into the nursery! Wooot! I've been looking at heaps of stuff online too, will probably buy most of our stuff there cos it's cheaper.

I, at this stage, intend to work through as much as possible, though I know it'll have to be cut way down!!! I work alone and make my own bookings, so I can basically make my days as busy or quiet as I want to! Hubby also starts work at 6am so is finished by 2pm so he can look after bub in the afternoon while I do a few hours work into the evenings [again, cos I book my days, I can book them into the evenings if I want to, rather than do mornings!] Heck, I am perfectly able to have bub with me at work too!!!

It's going to be more of a problem when I'm pregnant than when I have bub with us! I have so many loyal clients, and I know I'm gonna have to have some time off when I'm too big to groom, but I don't know when that'll be [and I'm booked out for 8 weeks in advance] so that's a bit of a worry... but I'm sure we'll figure it out!!! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone. Today I feel a little bit better emotionally. Thank goodness!

As far as work, for me, I plan to stay there, be a working mom. Like Harli I could just be a SAHM, since DH makes enough to cover all the finances, but our lifestyle would be dramatically changed. So, I have already cut back my hours a little bit anyway. The less stress I have in my life, the better! :)

Haven't really done much browsing in baby stores, other than looking for shower gifts for others in the past few months. Haven't looked for me yet, and I haven't bought anything either. I'm afraid that I'll feel like I'm jinxing the whole thing since it's still so early! Is that silly or what?? lol


----------



## rducky

I didn't buy much at first...just a few cloth diapers and things that were on supersale, I just couldn't pass them up. Once I finished 1st tri, we started getting to work on the rooms. DH has to give up his office for the nursery, so we're looking to combine spare room and office into one room. We've just bought a new smaller desk and we're looking for a pull out bed. I bought a crib a couple of weeks ago. Actually, I'm pretty lucky cuz most of the big stuff we'll be getting from our friends (playpen, swing, bassinet, excersaucer, etc).

I still need to buy a crib mattress, stroller, car seat, and the rest of my diapers...can't decide on what kind to buy...


----------



## HarliRexx

Luckily I'll be getting most of what I need as hand me downs too. I'm purchasing the same things as rducky on my own... travel system, crib mattrress, and cloth diapers. I'm trying to find a used glider rocker but they seem to go as quickly as they are posted on craigslist. I'm going to use happy heiny diapers, they are highly rated and cheaper than bum genius. I'll either be purchasing this sprayer and pail or asking for it as a gift. https://www.pottypail.com/order.php?pp100094
Other than that I should just need to purchase a few little things for the nursery.


----------



## rducky

I definitely want a glider too!

I'm leading towards Softbums diapers. They seem to be a true birth-to potty learning diaper, which is something I really want...


----------



## Sideways 8

Harli, that looks like something I could make myself, lol. Just looks like a 5 gallon bucket with a hole and stopper in the bottom, with 2 hooks attached on the inside. Could do it for much less than $63 also. Very neat idea though! I would have never thought about something like that :winkwink: And thanks for the info on happy heiny, I'm probably going to be using cloth diapers as well.


----------



## Sideways 8

PS... boooo morning sickness... boooo!!! :growlmad:


----------



## turtlebeach

You are all so good. I'm going to be using throw away diaper (or nappies as we call them here in the uk)... We have been talking and I think I am going to be returning to work after my maternity leave so its going to be much easier (although I do feel bad about the environment!).

No one has offered us any hand me downs :( We dont know that many people who have had babies and the ones that have are probably going to be having more so are keeping the stuff they have.

We are just saving hard for everything as it doesn't come cheap does it! So exciting thou!

I know everything exact thing I want to get. 

Saw this lil cute duck romper today and was very tempted (as I thought it would be fine for either a girl or boy) but decided to be good.I'm making my self wait until the next scan before buying anything at all...

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy...nxti=0#743-048&bct=&quot;Duck Sleepsuit&quot;

Just purchased some stretchy waist smart work maternity trousers. I got a pair of normal trousers the next size up to what i normally wear a few weeks back as I didn't have a bump but I could no longer do up any of mine... They were roomy when I go them but they have been digging in today at work and too tight... i'm finally starting to get a tiny weenie mini bump! yay!


----------



## Sideways 8

awww turtle that romper is absolutely tooo cute!!! I love it!

I don't think I'll get many hand-me-downs either... most everyone around me has already had their kids 5-10 years ago...so they've already gotten rid of their baby stuff one way or another.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> PS... boooo morning sickness... boooo!!! :growlmad:

Aww hun know the feeling :(

I found crackers and ginger tea helped me a little.

x


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah I want it bad hehehehe!!! Its soooo much nicer in real life too. I also saw some very cute ones in blue and pink. I don't know how people don't find out the sex... all those cute little clothes I just want to buy some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks. I feel a little better now. About an hour ago I was struggling. One of the ladies in here went to our little kitchenette and sauteed herself some asparagus and mushrooms GAG!!!! :sick::sick::sick:I hate both of those and she sauteed them together and I about lost it, ugh the smell was horrendous.


----------



## turtlebeach

Its so hard isnt it, i never thought id say this but it does get easier. I havent been sick for a whole week now so think it may be going!

Sucking mints can help too - its awful thou when you are at work, no one knows your pregnant and all the things people have for lunch etc make you feel yuk. Even the smell of coffee made me want to gag!

x


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks. I have some mints in my purse so I will try that! I know it'll get better but for me to think there could possibly be 10 more weeks of this... I shudder!


----------



## turtlebeach

Its will be well worth it thou (thats what I kept telling myself). As soon as you see your little bean at your scan your heart will melt.

x


----------



## flyingduster

sideways, we're not intending to buy anything until after the first tri too... we just had to LOOK at stuff. hahaha!!!

omg. I'm SOO HUNGRY! Within an hour or two of eating a full meal, my stomach is rumbling for more food. I NEVER eat between meals except *sometimes* I have something in the evening, but never during the day, so I can only put it down to the hormones?? I'm not sick at all [still early yet!] but I'm feeling 'off' because of my constantly rumbling churning tummy too, but it's definitely hunger rumbles and not sick rumbles... Mind you in saying that this morning I had a teeny bout of definite nausea, but it lasted for all of a minute and never came to more...


Been thinking all yesterday, how we're going to break the news to our parents... I want to tease them and have fun! LOL! I'm thinking for my mum I'll tell her that I know what I want for my birthday [my b'day is late sept; I'm due mid oct] which is her rocking chair. Now, her rocking chair is an old kit-set one that she carved the leather for the back and seat of it years and years ago... It says "Mum's Chair" on the leather and me and my 3 siblings were breast fed in that rocking chair; I've grown up with it always around.... I want it!!! lol! And it'll spark a reaction from mum if I tell her I want it, either she'll guess right away, or she'll comment on the fact "but it's MUM's chair!!" to which I'll simply _look_ at her, and I fully expect she'll get my meaning... hahahaha!


Hubby is thinking for his parents we'll be all serious, and sit down with straight faces [ohh, good luck to me trying to do that! lol] and telling them how we have been talking, and we've had some ups and downs in our relationship lately and there's been some things we've had to come to grips with... and we've decided that.... You'll be Nana and Pop! lmao!

I have NO idea what i could do for my dad & stepmum though... We'll be telling them when my older brother and his fiance there too so will have to be something to include all of them. Hmmm. All I can think of is that I tell my dad he better not be going anywhere mid-oct, cos I expect him to come and visit his first grandchild! lol



Ohh, I got prenatals in the weekend. I know I know, I should have already been taking them, but I AM taking them now!!! lol.

I just bought the 'hypnobirthing' book & cd online this morning too. See, I have vaginismus, which basically is where my pelvic floor muscles reflexively tense up when anything comes near (the same way you'd close your eye if something came towards it; it's a reflex!) so while normal child birth is perfectly possible with vaginismus [the body does what it's gotta do!] I don't expect it'll be *easier* with my condition!!! I CAN control the muscles to some degree, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to have sex to be able to conceive!! But it's not always easy initially. 

Someone on another forum suggested I look into hypnobirthing because of my vaginismus, as it's all about a very relaxed state of mind, allowing the body to do what it's supposed to do. There aren't any classes closer than 5 hours away to me so I won't be able to do them, but I figure the book will be better than nothing!! If it at least gives me SOME ideas and techniques for keeping relaxed then I'm all for it!! :D





Ohh, who is wanting to know the gender!?? I know for SURE I do NOT want to know!! I'm soooooo wanting that whole "It's a ____!!!" I don't want to know ahead of time... lol! I don't want to have everyone expecting one or the other, I want to be able to have my baby and let everyone know what gender it is and it's name, not just that "xxxx was born today"... Call me old fashioned, but I'm determined I do NOT want to know. I've also heard of too many who've had it wrong in the scans and they have everything ready for a girl, only to have a boy, or vis visa! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

I plan on finding out the sex of our baby. I hate not having a sense of control about my life, and it may sound silly but I feel like I'd have better control if I knew lol. I'm probably just going wacko.

And, I plan on telling my mom when I take Pinky to her. I'll tell her to keep quiet though, and act surprised when we call again in a few weeks with the "official" news lol. I'm not really sure why I want to go ahead and tell her.. but I may chicken out anyway and wait until the 12 weeks. I'm conflicted right now so we'll see!


----------



## rducky

We told our parents right away, and that was pretty much it except for very few close friends until I was almost 12 weeks...we announced to the rest at Christmas.

I am definitely NOT finding out the gender! I think that it is one of the greatest surprises in life. I have found a few unisex clothes to buy. It's a bit difficult but possible to shop!

For the ladies with the start of M/S...I definitely second the suggestion of ginger tea, I used it for weeks. Also, any kind of dry biscuits/crackers. I also had to learn to avoid overeating when I felt ok, cuz being too full would just tip me back over to nausea. Even now, I will still vomit if I eat too much. Take the prenatals and the most important thing is to stay hydrated with liquids if you can't keep solid food down.


----------



## flyingduster

thanks rducky, I shall have to go out and get some ginger tea in preparation... lol!

I called a midwife today! I started crying again cos it was even more confirmation that it's really truely happening!!! omg! lol

The midwife I called is one that my friend [at I think 16 weeks with her first] is using, but she [the midwife] is also one of my clients!! haha. I had a chat to her, but unfortunatly she's not taking on anyone due beyond aug, which counts me out. But she gave me a run down of what happens, what I need to do, and a few names of midwives she reccommended. :) So I've called one of those names and she sounded really really nice [I'm sure they all do though!!? It's their _profession_ to care!!!] and she's going to give me another call tonight at home when we both have more time [I'm at work, she was between appointments and stopped her car to chat for a min] and have a good chat about everything, and if I think I like her then we'll sort out some time to meet and chat more. She was pointed out the fact it's a case of "going with your gut" if you like a certain midwife or not, and she stressed that I can change my midwife at any stage too so don't ever feel stuck with someone you don't like after all. That alone makes me feel better about her! haha!

So she'll call tonight, and we'll see how that goes. I won't call other midwives yet, I'll give this one a good try first I think. :)


omg, my boob hurt soooooooooooooooooooo bad this morning! Just the one, but SHEESH it was _bad_! I know it's all part of the hormones, but yeeooww. LOL!!! I've also definitely been feeling 'off' today. A little hungry, but definitely more yucky feeling than yesterday...


I'd have told my mum already, cos I'm very close to her, but _because_ I'm very close to her I want to do it in person, and she lives 1.5 hours away from us in another town so I won't see her until we have our week off!! It's killing me not telling her now though... haha


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks. I'm not sure if I can find ginger tea here, but they do have ginger ale and I'm going to get some of that tonight, plus some crackers and some other things I think will help in the next few weeks. Right now all I want to eat is some chips and cheese dip, and I'm hoping the salty will help me feel better.

You ladies that are on team yellow, you have more patience than me lol! Awesome :)


----------



## rducky

I am so itchy! It's driving me crazy...going through gallons of moisturizer and bio-oil. Mostly on the boobs and beginning of bump...

Is any one else itchy?


----------



## flyingduster

Ooo, hadn't even thought of that rducky... must be the skin stretching? I have eczema so I itch anyway! eep! LOL

I got the hypnobirthing book & cd in the mail today; I only bought it on monday!! woooot! I'm LOVING it too, it's re-affirming everything I've felt; about why on earth humans have such trouble giving birth when every other mammal births naturally without such gruelling labour & pain?? Sure, sometimes animals have issues with birth and need assistance, but rarely does nature need the help really, if it's left to do it's thing. Why are humans so different?? I don't WANT it to hurt and be terrible!!! Yes I KNOW it's pushing out a large bub, but our bodies are SUPPOSED to do that, right?? Horses, elephants, anything that births a single baby all push out big babies too; without the pain!! Turns out I wasn't so weird, and like I said, I'm LOOOOVVVING the book. I just wish there were classes near me too! I can't *wait* to read it all and listen to the cd and to give birth to my bub! omg! :D


hahaha, dad just called, to confirm the time of our family portrait thing he's arranged as a present for my nana's [his mum] 90th. He asked how I was going, was I up to anything, etc.... I found it hard to find something normal to say!!! LMAO! So dad, my step mum, my brother and his fiance will find out about our pregnancy on the 22nd; our 2nd wedding anniversary! :D


----------



## rducky

Flying, I also had eczema before....now I have a big patch on the left boob...argh!

We'll have to talk more about hypno birthing. Sounds really interesting!


----------



## HarliRexx

Flying, your anniversary is Feb 22? And that's when you're announcing to your family? I'm having my gender scan on that date and I swear at least a couple other gals on this thread have something going on on that day, anomoly scans, etc. I'm starting to get weirded out by this coincidence!


----------



## flyingduster

haha, yup, 22/2 (or 2/22 if your'e american. haha) is our 2nd anniversary. And it's the date we're going to have the portrait photo taken. Dad also said he's taking us all out to dinner afterwards (portrait is being done after my brother finishes work so at like 6pm; me and DH will be on holiday that week though) so we've decided we'll keep quiet during the photo shoot and wait until we're all sitting at the table for dinner, and DH will stand up to make a toast about our wedding anniversary...... and our pregnancy! WOOOT! I'm so pleased we'll already be there having dinner to celebrate! heh

And I've decided to tell dad to keep it quiet from nana, and I'll give her a phone call on her birthday and ask what she thought of dad's gift to her... and then tell her there's something in that photo that she can't see; her next great grand child! :D


We'll be announcing it to my mum and younger brother & sister a day or two later, and to DH's parents later too, as they all live over an hour away so we'll go visit them and tell them. :)



rducky, you can google quite a lot about hypnobirthing, and the book & cd is pretty cheap to buy and I'm LOOOOVING it! Of course the classes they do are expensive though, so if you did them then it'd cost a whole lot more, but we don't HAVE any classes here, so it's not an option for me, and other women have said they did pretty well with just the book so hopefully it'll be good! I figure if I start reading at this early stage, I'll have a long time to get the relaxation techniques down pat by the time I'm due! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

lol I have my 1st ultrasound on the 22nd too! 
no wonder we had a lucky thread, sounds like we were destined to meet each other!! (ok that was corny but I couldn't help it lol) :::cue theme to Twilight Zone::::


well everyone, "morning" sickness is getting the best of me. I had to get the doc to prescribe Zofran, I can't keep anything down, even water makes me :sick: I woke up at 1am to barf, then again at 1:30... I've held out the rest of today because I'm trying to keep this gatorade and crackers in my system. DH has gone out to get me some Preggie Pops too, I sure hope they work, especially if I can stay away from meds if at all possible.

TMI alert.......read at your own risk......... aside from me puking all day, I bet I've lost 3-4 lbs today alone, in poo. There's nothing left in my body!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah, I remember dizny has a scan on the 22nd to! Bizarre!

OOOOMMMGGG Sideways! that is horrible! My MS absolutely drove me crazy but I wasn'r nearly that bad! You are one on those unlucky preggos that actually lose weight because they are so sick!!! :nope: I really hope those preggo pops and the meds work for you! You said you work from home right? That's definitely a blessing right now if you do!


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky said:


> I am so itchy! It's driving me crazy...going through gallons of moisturizer and bio-oil. Mostly on the boobs and beginning of bump...
> 
> Is any one else itchy?

Yesssss me!!!! UGHHHHHH... I have really itchy boobs its driving me crazy!!! and its not as if you can stand in public itching that area!! so you have to just try and ignore it but arrrghhhhh... Its mainly my nipples and I don't know why! I've been putting nappy rash cream on them (as I got given a little sample pot at the hospital and it said it was also good for icty skin) it seems to be helping!

My legs have gone really dry too again I don't know why but i'm slapping on the moisturiser although it doesnt seem to do much good!


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways - have you tried drinking lemonade - it may help? At christmas my MS got so bad it was the only liquid I could keep down for some weird reason the bubbles helped settle my stomach a little...and the sweetness gave me a bit of energy - water made me baff too.

It gets better thou hun. I've only been sick one day this week :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Harli no, I don't work from home... wish I did!

Zofran seems to be working a little bit but it only lasts 6 hours. Preggie Pops work a little too but not very long either. At least they work! I will try the lemonade. Right now drinking cranberry/pomegranate juice. Kind of tart/sour... heard that is supposed to be good for your belly. If I could take Pepto Bismol I'd have it made, that stuff has always worked wonders but I'm not supposed to be taking it during pregnancy... *sigh*


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I forgot to mention that Lifesavers candies really "saved" me from the nausea...Have you had to stay home from work? If you need the nausea meds, take them regularly, I sure did and it really made the difference.

Just saw your ticker, your baby is the size of a sweetpea already!


----------



## Sideways 8

yup this thing is moving right along lol. I wish it would hurry up!!!
I will try lifesavers also! I'm desperate at this point! Time for another Zofran.


----------



## flyingduster

Awww sideways, I'm so sorry you're so crook!!! I'm 5 weeks today!!! I've not gotten any further symptoms though, infact the past couple of days I've felt totally normal except the very occasional twinge/cramp to remind me... Bit of a waiting game at this stage until I'm far enough along to have bloods done, and a scan, and even for morning sickness or any more symptoms.... so I wait. *sigh*


----------



## Diznylnd

Hi ladies and welcome new gals! So the 22nd is a big day for a lot of us huh? 

It's my 12 year wedding anniv and the day we find out the sex of our baby via the anatomy scan..woo hoo. Happy 2nd anniv flying...

I am now 17 weeks and doing great. I have a nice size baby belly. I finally had to stop buying jeans in the next size up and get a few maternity pairs and they feel so much better than unbuttoned jeans squishing my belly ;) 

I have been loving my doppler and need to post another video from it soon. The baby moves all over and is a bit harder to keep track of when using it now! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Does anyone have any 'feelings' as to which sex their baby might be???


----------



## flyingduster

I don't have any idea yet, but then I don't have any 'feelings' of being pregnant at all yet either! LOL!

Do you?


----------



## rducky

No feelings about gender yet, but I want it to be a surprise!


----------



## rducky

flyingduster said:


> I don't have any idea yet, but then I don't have any 'feelings' of being pregnant at all yet either! LOL!
> 
> Do you?

So far, apart from having MS and gaining 8lbs, I still have to remind myself that I'm pregnant!


----------



## HarliRexx

So far everyone except one of my friends thinks I'm having a boy. We tried some gender techniques for a boy, so there may be a little more than 50/50 chance it really is a boy. We will find out for sure in 9 days! Well I guess you can't be 100% sure till it actually comes out but you know what I mean!


----------



## Sideways 8

I guess this forum will be jumping on the 22nd lol.
For some reason I feel like there may be more than one in there.... reasons:
utterly awful 24/7 morning sickness
I have 2 uncles who are twins
I ovulated reallllyyy quick after having to take Provera to bring on a cycle - which was the cycle I got pregnant. I think my body was just itching to release an egg and may have released 2 instead!

as far as gender, I hope it (one of them?) is a girl, but for some reason I'm feeling like it's a boy.


----------



## HarliRexx

Ooooooooooooo! Would you be excited if it were twins??? We don't really have room for 2 children in our current home and I would feel overwhelmed with twins as a first time mom!


----------



## Sideways 8

I would love for it to be twins, Harli! I've actually always wanted them... I told DH about a month ago that I would love to have twins, but just don't want to be pregnant with them! lol


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooh that is possible sideways! How exciting to think about it!!! hehehe. I know you'll love it if it's one, but I know you would like twins too, so FX!!!

I haven't heard back from the midwife I contacted last week, so who knows about her! lol. Hubby had an appointment at the doctors this afternoon [just to renew a prescription] so I tagged along and we let him know I'm pregnant, and what does HE suggest for our next step? He says most midwives here don't want tend to know you until you're 12 weeks, and while she can book me in for the blood tests etc, I might as well book in with him and he'll do it all for me. So while we were there we booked in for next monday (21st) with him. 


Next week is a big week! Both me and hubby have the whole week off work. 
Monday morning we go to the doctors. 
Monday night my mum is in town and will pop over to visit... we'll tell her about the pregnancy then [I'm really close to my mum, it's killing me not telling her now, but she lives over an hour away and I NEED to tell her _in person_ so I'm having to wait! lol]
Tuesday night we'll be seeing my dad, step mum, brother & his fiancé and we'll all be having dinner together [for an unrelated reason!], so we'll announce it to them then too.
Wednesday; well seeing we've just told everyone else and we have the week off, we've decided we'll travel the 1.5 hours up to see hubbys parents and tell THEM!!

Then I just need to tell my boss [who I _adore_! She's seriously like another mum to me and we're frequently mistaken for mother & daughter when people see us interact cos we both love each other :)] and that'll be all the "important" people told.

After then, I'm not sure if we'll bother keeping it a secret! I know the idea of keeping it a secret is that in case something happens [miscarriage] you don't want to go back and tell everyone "oops, it hasn't worked after all"... but I dunno, we might just break the news out then anyway. We'll see. :)


----------



## Diznylnd

I think it's a boy, but we will see very soon!


----------



## rducky

I'm having my scan on the 21st. Can't wait to see the bubs, but we hopefully will not be finding out the gender. We're gonna have a busy week next week on this thread!


----------



## turtlebeach

Aww how come you all get scans soooo soon you lucky people! Is this your second scan already?

I have to wait another month for my next scan!

I have a feeling mine is a girl but everyone else is saying its a boy... so who knows!



Does anyone have a bump yet?


----------



## rducky

Turtle, mine is my second scan and it's happening a bit early because of scheduling problems. I'll be about 18 weeks, but usually the scans are done at 20 weeks.

I'm getting a small bump, not much yet, I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## HarliRexx

My 13 wk bump is on page 16. It hasn't changed much since then. We need more bump pics!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm too early for a bump yet (and I'm big anyway, so it'll be a while until it shows as a baby bump at all!!!)


----------



## Diznylnd

Here is my 1st attempt at a self portrait of my belly done at 15 weeks...
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/IMG_094215wks1dayweb.jpg

This was the taken this weekend at 17 weeks...
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/17weekspregnant.jpg


----------



## HarliRexx

Awwwwwww! Cute bump!!!


----------



## flyingduster

ooohhh, that IS a cute bump!!!! I have a friend here who's 17 weeks and I saw her last night and she's starting a gorgeous wee bump tooooo. I want a bump! lmao!

I caved. I did another pregnancy test, just to watch the lines come up. lol!!! Actually the "pregnant" line came up faster and darker than the "control" line! haha! 

Ooo, my sense of smell has been picking up way more in the past few days, and even more so in the last 24 hours! And last night I had a definite wave of nausea, and then the same again this morning!!!! I've taken a morning sickness pill (ginger & b6 etc. It's marketed as FOR morning sickness) cos I have a feeling that the morning sickness won't be far away, and if I start the pills coming into my system now, it might keep it down...? We'll see!!!


I'll be 6 weeks TOMORROW! :D

Ohh, midwife txted me back again too, and she's going to pop in to work to see me on friday, just to meet and see each other face to face, nothing formal. So midwife on fri, doc on mon. Yay!! :D


----------



## rducky

Dizny, I love the pic with the ultrasound photo in it!


----------



## Sideways 8

What a cute bump Dizny!! I love the first pic of your belly with the ultrasound pic on your phone.

Not much to update here, still sick all the time. Getting tired of this!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi all

Dizny your bump is great! I want one like that!!!!! Mine is teeeny tiny... i've even had a few people asking if I really am pregnant as if they don't believe me (it makes me get worried that bean isn't growing enough or something).

I'm tiny so thought id show early (my waist was 22 inches before I got pregnant), I will try and get a 'bump' pic later! My MW said I should not expect a proper bump before 20 weeks.

Flyingduster - Soon you will be smelling everything and everyone and even what they had for they had to eat the night before... ugh its grose! Someone with garlic breath made me puke when I was about 10 weeks....


----------



## flyingduster

Met the midwife today!!!!! It was just an informal thing, basically just a chance to see each other face to face and say hi. She gave me a pregnancy pack too, and had a chat about dogs and pets! haha! I'm dog-mad so she's certainly winning me over in that respect! 

My only query to her was her thoughts on hypnobirthing, as I'm exploring that at the moment (and LOVING everything I can find!) and she told me how amazing it is to watch, from a midwifes perspective, and she's certainly keen to help me in that. She knows a lady who is possibly becoming a hypnobirthing trainer, she's not sure so will find otu for me, but if there's someone local who does it then YAY! [otherwise the closest person is 5 hours away. Not really possible!] we also talked about homoeopathic stuff she has (as my reason for going the hypnobirthing route is that relaxation is really important to me with vaginismus!) so she'll get more info on the homoeopathic side of things for relaxation too. Wooot!

So she was awesome basically. Very happy to work with what I wanted, totally open to it, and helpful to boot. 

And so we've made a proper 'booking' appointment for next week. Cos we have the week off, so she's coming up to our house to meet hubby too (she bought that up before I could; she wants to include him as much as possible! YAY) and do the paperwork stuff. She'll also sort out anything the doctor hasn't already sorted out [scans, bloodwork, whatever] as we're seeing her the day after we see the doctor.


So everything is moving forwards! I'm 6 weeks now (omg!) we're seeing the doctor, the midwife, telling all the parents and siblings.... wow! By the end of next week it's going to feel a whole lot more real I'm sure! lol


----------



## turtlebeach

It goes sooooo quick flyingduster before you know it you will be at your first scan!

I was reading about hypnobirthing the other day it looks interesting. I am not sure how I want the birth yet. I'm considering a water bath thou... however plenty of time to decide!

x


----------



## flyingduster

turtle, I'm an animal person and always have been, and I've seen countless animals give birth easily by themselves... I have NEVER understood why on earth humans have such a big ordeal about it... The book is awesome, very inspiring even if you don't want to go with the idea. Makes me look FORWARD to the birth already!!!

Oooohh, this morning I was *this close* to throwing up! Horrible at the time, but exciting in hindsight; a REAL symptom!!! YAAAAAAAAY! hahahaha. I NEVER throw up, and I wasn't just gagging but my stomach was seriously coming up.... wooot! lmao

Never thought I'd be so excited about feeling sick. :D


----------



## Sideways 8

oh God flying, lol... shut up!!! lol just kidding. I seriously hope you don't end up in my shoes. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy lol

I took a vitamin B6 last night.. probably a mistake since I didn't sleep worth jack. Does B6 provide energy or something?? Either way, it didn't work because I still got nauseous and at 3am my dinner from several hours earlier came right up... gross!! I haven't tried combining it with Unisom yet, but I will try that tonight and see how it comes out.


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> oh God flying, lol... shut up!!! lol just kidding. I seriously hope you don't end up in my shoes. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy lol
> 
> I took a vitamin B6 last night.. probably a mistake since I didn't sleep worth jack. Does B6 provide energy or something?? Either way, it didn't work because I still got nauseous and at 3am my dinner from several hours earlier came right up... gross!! I haven't tried combining it with Unisom yet, but I will try that tonight and see how it comes out.

Combine it with Unisom. The unisom is an anti-histamine which is the stuff that will make you drowsy.

Sorry you still feel so bad...


----------



## flyingduster

lmao sideways! I don't want to feel totally overwhelmed with sickness... but it's nice to know the symptoms are rolling in on time too, makes me worry less about all those ladies who find out their baby stopped growing at 5 weeks old or something...!!!

Sheesh, I'm stewarding at a dog show all weekend, which means standing in one spot for the entire day yelling at people to get into the ring and recording the judges placings, getting the dogs in the right order and keeping the judge happy with coffee or whatever. My legs are KILLING me with all the standing. And I have another full day to go today... but THEN I'm on HOLIDAY!!! wooooooooot!

Still feeling definite queasy-ness, felt like throwing up briefly yesterday afternoon again but it hasn't come to more than that yet. Still smelling everyones aftershave and deoderant, and as I'm within touching distance of hundreds of people coming in and out of the ring gate all day it's giving me headaches! Ugh. Thank goodness it's been ok weather and we've been having it outside rather than in the stuffy building!

Oh, and around 2am when the cat came in to snuggle in to bed [why does she have to wake me before she'll snuggle?? Ugh] I suddenly noticed my boobs were soft and comfy and felt weird... it took me a minute to realise why; it's cos they weren't sore and my nipples weren't erect and tender! lmao. I hadn't realised they have been like that 24/7 cos I'd gotten soooooo used to it that it wasn't until I brushed against them at 2am and they WEREN'T, that I realised they must have been like that for the past couple of weeks! lol. As soon as I got up they're back to being sore again, but it's only a faint ache (and permanently erect nipples) so I hadn't really realised. lol.


I've been doing the hypnobirthing stuff, it comes with a cd that you can listen to to relax and go into a self hypnosis, and after a looooooooooong day yesterday I crawled into bed and listened to it, for the 3rd time now, and wow, I went straight into my 'peace sanctuary' and don't remember anything of the rest of the CD until it was over and I woke enough to turn it off. Was sooo relaxing and I slept like a log until 2am when Jasmine woke me and I got fascinated with my boobs.... lmao!

Anyway, gotta go pick up the judges and head to the show again... this time tomorrow I'll still be in bed RELAXING for a bit before heading to the doctors! wooooooot!


----------



## turtlebeach

I know what you mean about the sickness... the first time I was sick I remember feeling better afterwards and saying to OH with a big smile on my face 'i've just been sick, good isn't it'... no matter how mad that sounds I was sooo pleased because it was the first proper symptom and meant baby was ok!!! How mad is that thou!?!

Its not nice but when you get a day (if you are anything like I was) when you arent sick you start to worry something is wrong...

hehe the joys of pregnancy ay!

Saying that thou my tiny weenie bump has popped out a bit this week. I love bein pregnant!


----------



## rducky

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well. I'm up, getting ready for my scan. Didn't sleep well...feeling nervous I guess...

I'll let you guys know how it went when I get home!


----------



## Diznylnd

rducky said:


> Hey girls! Hope everyone is well. I'm up, getting ready for my scan. Didn't sleep well...feeling nervous I guess...
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it went when I get home!

Good luck! I've been up at 3:00am everyday this last week! I hate the insomnia...

Your not finding out the sex of the baby right? 

Hope you enjoy your little peak of the bubs. Can't wait to see your new scans.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh rducky, how EXCITING!!! Can't wait to see the pics! hehe.

I told mum last night!!!!!!! :D Oh how exciting that was!! It was like the day we found out, all over again! hahaha. 

I told her by saying "I know what I want for my birthday" (my b'day is in September)..... "your rocking chair!" 

side note: Now, mum's rocking chair is one she's had for years. Me and my 3 siblings have all been breastfed in that rocking chair and we've grown up with it around. Mum made it from a kitset, and she made the seat & back cover out of leather. She carved into the leather "Mum's Chair"... so I knew mum would get the connection if I said I wanted it! 

Sure enough, she took a second "oh, right? My rocking chair? ......... whhhyyyyyy? Oohhh.... whhhyyy!! oh! WHHYYY!" She was bouncing and out of her chair by around the third 'why' and then I was up and crying, then her "whys" turned into loud screaming/squealing happy jiggly tight hugs. lmao! Was very awesome. Hubby wishes he'd recorded her reaction! hehe. 

The rest of the evening was spent chatting with occasional squeals and wriggly feet in excitment. hehehehe. 


I had my blood test this morning, the midwife will be here in a couple of hours, and we're telling my dad, step mum, brother & his fiance tonight! woooooot!


----------



## Diznylnd

Flying: that's so exciting. Congrats. We have yet to tell anyone besides our immediate family...

We are telling everyone tomorrow when we know the sex of the baby!!!
(hubby says we have to soon being that I am showing) lol.


----------



## rducky

Flying, that's nice about your mum. Sounds like she's super excited!

We had our scan and everything went well. I'm so happy. All the measurements were normal and the doctor says the baby looks great. We could see the baby drinking the amniotic fluid and it would hardly stop moving for the doctor to get the measurements!
My placenta has stayed anterior but has moved up and away from my cervix, which is good. But, it does explain why I haven't felt movement yet...

The baby measures 12cm from crown to rump and 20cm from head to toes! They estimated the weight at about half a pound.

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0001.jpg

Now I can't wait to see everyone scans tomorrow!


----------



## flyingduster

awwwwwwwww looooooooookkkk!!! It's a widdle baaaabbby! haha. Oh how neat rducky! :D

and yeah, mum is very excited. She's been an early childhood teacher for years (though isn't working in that field now) and this will be her first grandchild (actually, the first grandchild on all sides!) so she's very very excited. :D

Midwife is here soon! yay!

Just been doing double-glazing (the DIY sort with thick plastic! works great and far cheaper on our old wooden windows!) in the nursery-to-be so that's cool... :D


----------



## Diznylnd

Rducky congrats on a great scan! What an awesome picture of the little one. Very frame worthy!


----------



## HarliRexx

Yay! So happy your scan looks good rducky! I haven't really felt any movement yet either. Every once in a while I'll feel a little something that makes me wonder, but nothing that I can definitively say is the baby.

Well this evening was utter hell for me. There's a blizzard here. Seven inches so far that came down FAST! It took me FOUR HOURS to get home from work! There were vehicles stuck and slid off the road left and right. I'm so lucky that I even made it home at all. When I was 3 and a half hours into it I started to lose it. I got a pounding headache, was getting light headed and shakey and extremely irritable. It had been 8 hours since I last ate anything. The last half hour the snow was so thick I could barely see. We'll see if I even feel like trying to get to work tomorrow. I'm so over this weather!!!


----------



## flyingduster

omg. There's been another HUGE quake here in NZ. Same city as the big 7.1 one in september, but that one last year was 33km deep and in the middle of the night. This one just this afternoon was 6.3, but only 5km deep and in the middle of the DAY. There have been 65 confirmed dead, hundreds still trapped in collapsed buildings... it's a mess... I don't have any family there, but I do have a lot of people I know up there. Many have reported in as being fine, but others...? who knows.

It's about 5 hours away from me. We could feel the quake here.

Scary stuff...
https://www.3news.co.nz/3-News-Full...-2011/tabid/315/articleID/199367/Default.aspx



And in spite of it all, we met up with my dad, stepmum, brother & his fiancé tonight, we got some photos done and headed out to dinner together. And yup, we told them!!! Dad was his usual arrogant self and didn't really say much nor show any excitement or barely even any happiness (ugh, he pisses me off sometimes. But stuff him!) but my step mum was really happy, and my brothers fiancé was super excited and bouncing around everywhere (she's already an aunty twice over from her side of the family! lol) so it was still nice. :)

Tomorrow we'll get a much better reception from DH's parents though. DH has one older brother, but, umm, he's gay. So his parents aren't likely to get any grandkids from anyone but us! lmao! So they'll be very very excited and happy. And I'm going to tell my little sister when we get up there too (she's 14. And my 16 year old brother too, but he won't be super excited like Rosie will be!) so there'll be loads of squealing happening there!!! hehe.


Mum has been shopping already! Due to the earthquake her class finished early today [so the people who'd travelled down from Christchurch for the course could go and find out if their families and houses were ok etc] so she went out and bought some fabric to start making baby stuff! haha.


Had a great meeting with the midwife today. She just went over everything, got all my health history etc (well, anything that could impact on the pregnancy) and had a good chat about the whole thing, what to expect, what comes next, etc etc. She offered to book me in for a dating scan in another couple of weeks, but I am fully booked at work until April, I _can't_ take time off to go get a scan! And I'm really confident in my dates as I KNOW when I ovulated, it isn't a guess at all, I KNOW! lol. So I'm being booked in for the NT check (and a dating check) on 4th April, when I have left a gap in my bookings as soon as I found out I was pregnant! lol! I'll be 12 weeks, 3 days then, so should be good. :)


----------



## rducky

Flying, I hope that your friends are ok. That is terrible news about the earthquake.


----------



## HarliRexx

Just heard about the earthquake on the news. Awful! we have been waiting to buy much of anything till we find out the gender today, aside from a few nursery necessities.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well, I gave getting to work an honest try, but it just wasn't gonna happen! Muliple accidents just within a couple exits on the main highway on my way in. I work an hour away so it wasn't even worth trying so I just turned around. After the insanity last night I didn't even feel like being out/working anyway. So I'm just gonna make some breakfast and relax with the hubs till my scan later today. YAY!


----------



## Diznylnd

Just wishing everyone a wonderful day with all our upcoming appts...

I look forward to sharing my own news and scans and seeing and hearing how everyone elses go!


----------



## Sideways 8

Well I got to see my little butter bean today, no picture to attach yet because I need to figure out how to scan this photo onto the computer. Heart rate 156, and there's only 1 in there... I'm mixed about that - slightly relieved, slightly disappointed. Got my script for Zofran re-upped and at a higher dosage. Yesterday was a bad nausea day, today's a little better... this after a pretty decent 3-day weekend of minimal nausea.
After the US we went and told his parents, my dad and brother, mammaw and pappaw, and some friends. Not posting anything on Facebook though, until we get all the more personal chats with folks done. I'd hate for people to find out via Facebook when they should have gotten a phone call or house visit. But, I am definitely telling everyone at work tomorrow, they've been wondering why I've been coming in looking like death anyway, lol.

Ok well, time for me to go get in the tub. I'm freezing!!!


----------



## rducky

Yay for a great scan, Sideways! Can't wait to see the pic.

Where are all the other ladies who had scans today?


----------



## HarliRexx

Glad things are looking good so far! How is everyone responding to the news? Do you think your co workers suspect you're pregnant?


----------



## Sideways 8

coworkers have suspected for a while that I'm pregnant, mostly because I've been coming in every day looking like death, sometimes coming in late and always leaving early... no makeup on, and complaining of feeling like crap 24/7 (not complaining 24/7, but feeling like crap 24/7). Today I'm going to tell everyone.... probably something along the lines of "well the doctors finally figured out what's been hurting my belly for so long!" lol. I thought about telling some folks they found a parasite in there. But that seems kind of corny.

Well off to work. Just wanted to get on here to see if there were any more scans!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Rducky I love your scan your baby looks so cute!!! Glad to hear all is well :)

Sideways - congrats on seeing baby for 1st time, can't wait to see the piccy!

I am getting jelous now I have to wait another 3 weeks to see my for the second time.... we are going to find out the sex too.

Rducky - I'm guessing you didnt want to find out? Weren't you tempted just to look

Flyingduster - Its so exciting telling everyone isn't it :) You will feel so much better now that you can chat to everyone about it all, takes a great preasure off!

Everything is fine with me, although i've been waking up in the mornings with mild stomach ache. I don't know whats causing it (ive had it about 3 days now) which is concerning me a little. It seems to go thou when I get up... I normally sleep on my stomach (which I cant do now) so haven't been that comfy in bed trying to sleep on my left side however I seem to always wake up on my back (which is meant to be bad). Hows everyone else sleeping?


----------



## rducky

Turtle, I told the doctor right away that we didn't want to know the gender, so she didn't tempt me to look!

I'm trying to sleep on my left side but I also wake up on my back quite often. I got a pregnancy pillow called the Snoogle

https://leachco.stores.yahoo.net/snoogle.html

It's helping and now I may wake up sort of on my back but always a bit tilted to the left...it's pretty comfy.


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I hope you're ok. I saw your post in the other thread. Stay hydrated, although I know it's easier said than done right now!


----------



## flyingduster

Ooo, saw your post on facebook sideways, YAY for announcing it!!! 

We're home from the inlaws now. So exciting! hehe. Now everyone in the family knows, and a fair few friends. There's only one person I need to tell tomorrow (my boss, who is like a mum to me!) and then we'll be announcing it to the world. I know I'm only 7 weeks (tomorrow!) but I hate the secret! lol. I'm sooooo excited about telling my boss tomorrow and being able to post on facebook after! haha



Oh. And we bought a cot. lmao! We were poking around in second hand stores a bit, just cos we can, but they had stuff-all in them, so we looked online on a popular NZ online auction site and found one not far from home for $100 (new ones are $300+ here) that only needs a very minor touch up along the top edge on one end. We went to view the cot before buying it online and it looked good, so we went ahead and bought it, and collected it on our way home from the in-laws this afternoon! We have a cot!!



I was soooo tired today though! I got up out of bed, had food, went back to lay on the bed to read... and ended up sleeping for another 4 hours with the book on my face! LOL! We travelled 1.5 hours to the in-laws (and home again) and sheesh, the nausea is hanging around enough, but when travelling?? UGH!


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone, I'm back after a pretty scary bout of endless vomiting. We almost went to the ER since I hadn't kept anything down in nearly 24 hours. So, DH made me dinner and if I threw it up, we were leaving. But thank goodness I kept it down. I've gotten pretty sick a few times since then, but yesterday was good and today so far is ok. flying, saw your announcement on Facebook, and the crib you bought. It's very cute. We still haven't bought anything yet. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## flyingduster

Sideways, I've missed you! I saw you'd liked my pic tho, so knew you were still around somewhere... I'm sorry to hear you were sooo ill!!!! FX it gets better for you!

I'm still only feeling nausea. Pretty much constantly, but I haven't yet thrown up AT ALL...? I couldn't get dinner down last night though, it tasted soooooooooooooo gooooooodd, but every swallow make my stomach jump around and I felt terrible, so I couldn't get more than a few mouthfuls down. 

I'm religiously taking morning sickness pills though, so I don't know how much they're helping to keep my stomach contents going through in the proper direction! I'm not prepared to stop them to find out!!!


I hope everyone else is doing well?? We've been a bit quiet here!!


----------



## rducky

Hey All!

Everything still fine with me. Not feeling movement yet, but that's not really surprising because I have an anterior placenta. I've felt a few things that could have been baby but I'm not sure...

Sideways, glad to hear that you're slightly better. I know it's exhausting to be sick. Have you been at work?

Flying, keep taking the meds! You don't want to find out that that's the only thing keeping your food down! Have you heard from the people you know in Christchurch? I hope that all your friends are ok...

How's everyone else?


----------



## Sideways 8

Rducky unfortunately yes I still went to work, but I stayed in my office, and only really worked about 7 hours each day anyway. Don't get me started on how our company doesn't provide sick time......
Everyone at work knew that I was pretty ill so they left me to do my own thing, and luckily I have a desk job and wonderful understanding coworkers. What's weird, is I felt better at work than I did at home. Surely my house isn't making me ill...we keep it pretty clean so I can't see why that would be the case anyway.

Ok so now I'm just rambling lol.

Flying, how is everything going, especially with the big earthquake down there? And glad you haven't thrown up yet, you're much stronger than me... sometimes the only way I can get the nausea to stop is to just throw up then I feel better... not that I advocate that though because I HATE throwing up!

Rducky, time sure is flying! Can't believe you're already 19 weeks. :) :flower:


----------



## rducky

Ya, time does fly. I can't believe I'm almost half way already! I'm looking forward to getting off work. I think I have about 3 weeks left until I'm put on preventive leave.

Do you work full time? I would have thought that you're entitled to some sick days if you're a full time employee?

Just noticed that you and Flying are exactly one week apart on your tickers!


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone, I'm due with my first on August 4th :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

oh yeah, I'm full time. Our company is just behind the times when it comes to benefits.


----------



## Sideways 8

PS -- the pic of my little butter bean is in my journal. :)


----------



## rducky

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone, I'm due with my first on August 4th :flower:

Hello and welcome!

How are you doing?


----------



## rducky

Sideways, that's a shame about your benefits. You'd think that they'd catch up with the times...I hope you feel better soon.

I saw your pic in your journal...very cute. You must have been so excited to see it! How does everyone get such early scans? My first was the nuchal translucency scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## Sideways 8

I think it's just standard in the US to get one at 8 weeks. Everyone I know has had one that early. And we don't get the 12-week ultrasound either to test for NT, at least mine doesn't do that. They'll offer a blood test to check for Down's and other things, but we're declining that. Next ultrasound is at 20 weeks, hard to believe I have to wait that long to see my little one again!!


----------



## sequeena

rducky said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm due with my first on August 4th :flower:
> 
> Hello and welcome!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm good thanks, mostly tired but other than that I'm ok. Just glad morning sickness is over for the most part :lol: how about you?


----------



## rducky

Yes, very relieved to be over the MS. Mine finished at around 15-16 weeks. Now my main concerns are fatigue and extremely itchy boobs...sorry if TMI, but it's driving me crazy. My bump started to pop out this week also, so that's exciting to see!

I've already had my "20 week scan", but it was really done at just over 18 weeks and everything went great, so that was a big relief. I see from your siggy that you're getting ready for a scan on Monday. Did your doc see a problem with amniotic fluid at your last scan?

Do you find that the time has passed fast or slow? I find that the weeks drag, but all of a sudden I was surprised this week that I'm already almost halfway there!


----------



## sequeena

Some weeks drag and some weeks fly by. Weeks 14 and 15 flew by really quickly which is good. First tri seemed to go really fast too though at the time it was like torture :)

I had a bleed at almost 15 weeks. Had a scan 15+1 and baby was fine but they are worried about the amniotic levels. I'll have this scan on Monday then my 20 week scan on March 21st :)


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not sure who has all been found and who hasn't so far, it's such a mess! I don't have any close friends there that are missing though, only people I know around the dog show world really... It's just a case of waiting for them to identify the dead; death toll is at 145 now, but only 6 have been identified and named so it'll be a long time. No one has been found alive in over 4 days. :(

Ugh. I feel craaaaaaappppy. :( Went for a wander around the botanical gardens, nothing strenuous at all, we just wandered for a few hours, but omg I was sooooooooo tired! Came home and slept for ages. Got up to go to the toilet and there was a tiny bit of brown old blood... :( I KNOW that brown is old, and I'm NOT cramping (a few lil twinges, but more nausea than cramps, definitely not bad cramps at all) so I'm keeping myself calm for now, but it's still a bit worrying. FX it's nothing, just old blood dislodging with the extra walking, but of course I'll be keeping very close tabs on it too... :/


I was offered an early scan (8-9 weeks) to 'date' it, but I've turned that down as I don't have any more time off until April so seeing I'm confident in my dates I'm getting the NT scan at 12 weeks, and then the anatomy one at 20 weeks. :)


----------



## rducky

Flying, sending a big :hugs: to you. I hope everything is ok. You couldn't reschedule a client or 2 to be able to have a scan?

Sequeena, it seems like you're in good hands and the doctor is keeping a close eye with the extra scan. I hope everything goes well on Monday.

Have a great day everyone! I'm off to work...I start at 6:30 so I had better get moving! It's getting harder and harder to get up to go though....


----------



## flyingduster

I *could* reschedule a couple of clients, but there's no guarantee that they'll all be able to move, nor that I have room to move them to (I'm fully booked till April, to move anyone I'd have to add them to the end of already-long days... not sure I'd want to do that!) so I'm happy without an early dating scan! You can't really see a *baby* at the early stages anyway, it's a blob. I'm ok with that!! lol and I'm really confident in my dates cos I charted my ovulation and we only BD on that ONE day so there's no chance it was any other day I conceived! lol. The April scan will be the NT check and confirm my dates anyway. :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi to Sequeena!

Was just browsing through my baby name book and was wondering if you guys have any names picked out, or at least any favorites you're thinking over?

I'm so thrilled I picked up a used rocker glider with foot rest for the nursery today. It's like new and was only $50. Got 2 cute little baskets for organizing yesterday on clearance too. It's exciting to actually be buying some things now!


----------



## flyingduster

ooo, neat harli! We've been going a bit mad with stuff... We've now got all the essential furniture and I'm barely over 7 weeks! lmao!

Hubby put up a message on our local free-cycling mailing list for any baby stuff, and got offered a free changing table!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1186.jpg

It's home made, and we've added a couple of screws to stabilise it, but we had the screws laying around and free was too good-a-price to pass up! lol.


So with a cot, a wee set of drawers and now a changing table, we're doing well! :)



Ooooh, names! Are we weird cos we thought of names months ago? The night we decided we'd definitely 'start trying', we talked names. We both had the same favourite girls names and while we couldn't think of a boys name that night, we thought of it the next day!!! We haven't wavered either, we both love the names still. :D


----------



## HarliRexx

LOLOL! Wow flying! Looks like you are already ready! Looks cozy and inviting. I like the wall color too...very similar to what I have in my bathroom. 

We had the first name for a boy picked out 3 days after I got my bfp. We're pretty solid on the middle name now but still totally up in the air for a girl's name. For some reason it seems overwhelming to me so I havent looked much. Maybe because I feel there are so many pretty girls names that it's so hard to narrow down. There weren't many boys names I was crazy about so that made choosing easier.


----------



## Diznylnd

We were told it's a girl after 2 scans. Our scan at the regular dr was not able to give us the gender as the babies legs were crossed. We then went and did a 3d gender scan and after a lot of work were told it's a girl. 

I hope they are right!!! LOL

attached are her scans at 18wks 5 days
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/BabyGultrasound18weeks5days.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/BabyG18wks5days4dscan1.jpg

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## rducky

Dizny, cute pics!

Flying, the nursery looks great!

We have a list of names, but we are by no means close to choosing any...


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone! Flying the nursery looks awesome!!! We haven't bought the first thing yet lol.

Congrats Dizny!! how sweet a little girl!! :)

we have picked out names for our little one, but they were picked out while we were TTC. :)


----------



## rducky

Ok, what's going on? I haven't been sick for 3-4 weeks and now I'm nauseous and throwing up again....argh!


----------



## HarliRexx

Awwww! So sorry rducky! How strange! I thought you either stop being sick after 1st tri or you're one of the lucky one's that's sick the whole 9. I didn't know it could stop for weeks and then come back with a vengeance!


----------



## rducky

So, how's everyone doing?

I have had a few rough days with nausea and some throwing up...not sure where this came from as I had been doing really well for about a month. Oh well. I've read on some of the threads that this happened to other girls too.

I've also been super tired and sleeping constantly. I can take long naps during the day and still sleep all night. I thought I was supposed to get my energy back in 2nd tri...Is anyone else feeling tired like this too?


----------



## rducky

Is everyone ok? It's quiet in here....


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah, I'm ok but hubs is not. We thought he had the flu so I was staying at a friends house while it ran it's course. Then as he was describing symptoms to me on Sun night I realized it could easily be strep. He went to the doc Mon and it's acute tonsillitis. They prescribed and antibiotic which I hear has about a 1 in 3 chance of working. Good news is it's not as easy to catch as the flu so I was able to come home. He is so miserable and can barely eat or drink and his airway is close to being blocked. I'm giving him 3 days on the meds then we're going back, unless of course he gets worse first. 

As far as baby stuff goes, I can definitely say I can feel the baby moving now. Similar movements to what I was feeling before, but I guess you could say they're a little longer and stronger now. A couple groups of friends are planning showers for me. I didn't think I would need 2 since I don't have a large amount of friends and family, but it will be more convenient for the guests since I have about an equal amount of friends close to Pittsburgh where I used to live/currently work, and about an hour NE where I currently live. 

Hope everyone else is ok.... not many posts while I was away.


----------



## sequeena

I'm having a bouncing BOY!

He has 2 kidneys thank God but my waters are still trickling. They determined I did have a PROM at 14 weeks so am now resting as much as I can. He's doing so well in there though and he's perfectly on target for growth :D


----------



## rducky

Harli, sorry DH is sick...sounds miserable. I hope you don't catch it. At least he's on the meds now.

Sequeena, Congrats on team blue! Did the doctors tell you anything to do that could increase amniotic fluid?

As for me, I'm feeling slight movements that I think could be the baby. I have an anterior placenta and I think it's really padding some of the movements of the baby. When we had the scan, the baby was moving a lot and the doctor was a bit surprised that I couldn't feel it.
Two of my friends are planning a shower for me together. I think it will be in May some time. I just hosted a baby shower for a friend this weekend. She's due May 7th, so only about 8-9 weeks left for her.
I got great news yesterday. I am officially being put off work next Friday, March 18th. I will be put on preventive leave because of my job being dangerous for pregnancy. So, I have only 6 more shifts to work!


----------



## sequeena

I'm to rest as much as I can and drink, but not drink so much as that can be bad for you apparently. So am keeping it to 1-2 litres a day.


----------



## flyingduster

Sorry I haven't been posting much, my internet at home is being a PITA. lol!!

I'm doing good though, I'm just coming to 9 weeks tomorrow!!! My energy is improving and the nausea is easing already, but instead my boobs are on fire! lmao!!


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone, just dropping in to say hello and that I'm still alive although I feel like barely. Still pretty sick... I'll be back more regularly when I feel better. Please keep the prayers coming!


----------



## flyingduster

:hugs: thinking and praying for you hun....


----------



## rducky

Hi Girls!

How's everyone doing?

I am having random episodes of sickness, but not everyday, so I'm doing ok. Getting ready right now to go to work. Two shifts left after today! Can you tell I'm getting excited?


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky, sorry you're getting sick again!!

I'm slowly getting better. Today is a good day. A really good day. This can only mean that tomorrow will be horrid! It usually works out that way.


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I started to feel consistently better at around 15 weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## Sideways 8

ugh I can't imagine 5 more weeks of this lol. but if it's as infrequent as it is now, I think I can manage (I think). If it were 5 more weeks of how I felt earlier, I think I would just want to crawl into a hole and die!!

I keep hearing horror stories from folks... about how their friend of a friend (or whoever) had extreme nausea throughout the whole pregnancy... why on EARTH do people feel compelled to share stuff like that? and make me worry?? *especially* to someone who's pregnant with their first? sheesh.


----------



## flyingduster

rducky, I'm so sorry your'e still getting sickness! Ugh! But yay for only 2 more shifts!!!!

Sideways I TOTALLY agree about the MS thing. I've had so many people tell me how they had NO morning sickness, and others say they were really sick for their whole pregnancy. UGH! I know I've been *so* lucky with only nausea, but still.... 


AFM, my nausea has been easing off nicely for well over a week now. Except this morning I vomited for the first time... lol! But otherwise I'm not feeling too bad, it's just a bit of a waiting game! 3 weeks now until my first scan!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

today I have totally noshed on some Subway sandwiches, listeria threat be damned. And I'm drinking sweet tea (caffeine). I wish I would say I don't care, because I do, but its the only thing that sounded appetizing today! I got a footlong so I could eat half at lunch and the other half for dinner. And, got a couple of to-go cups of those pickles, lol!! Guess it's a stereotype for a reason.

Can you tell I'm getting better?? WOOHOO. I still have a day or two here and there where I feel like total CRAP but I can take that much better than everyday like I was before.

11 weeks on Thursday, time is flying, but I gotta say I'm glad. I'm so impatient and I'm ready to have this baby already! 7 months to go..


----------



## rducky

Yay! Glad you're starting to feel better!


----------



## flyingduster

lol!! I've had subway a number of times since getting my BFP, I love it too much to stop it totally! Listeria is so uncommon and soooo many women don't find out they're pregnant until way later than we already are too, so I'm not being too anal about my diet. I've cut my caffine way down, so that I'm not relying on my morning coffee anymore, but I still have maybe 2-3 cups a week at times. And I'm careful not to let the milk get too old (I'd tend to let it go a fair way while still using it in my coffee, as long as it didn't smell of course!) and stuff like that, but I'm not compleately cutting foods out. All in moderation...


I'm at work right now, killing time. I have dog training in a half hour so it's not worth driving the 15 mins home only to turn around and drive the 15 mins back out to training! lol. Easier to wait a half hour here and drive the few mins along the road!!! But it does mean that by the time I get home tonight I'll have been out for 13 hours. *whew*


I hope everyone else is doing well!!????


----------



## Sideways 8

flying, glad you're doing good. :)

All this stuff going on in Japan has my heart broken. And, it reminds me, how is everything in Christchurch, flying?


----------



## HarliRexx

sideways, that is such great news! Glad to hear you are starting to feel a little better!


----------



## flyingduster

The Japan stuff has everyone worried!!! And Christchurch has been somewhat forgotten with this japan quake, which was supposed to be 8000 times worse than the Christchurch one! eep!

But yeah, things are carrying on here. They have recovered most bodies now, though they're not all identified, and some will never be able to be identified... :/ The central city is still cordoned off, though they have opened up the outer areas that were previously blocked off form access, so some people have been able to get in to clean up. But it will be years to recover, they haven't even begun to tear down the buildings that are only half standing, heck they haven't even cleared rubble away from places that have fallen except essential pathways for officials! Prince William arrived here this morning to see around the city and the damage, and there is a huge memorial service for all those lost (around 200, I forget the number now, it's all blurring with Japan stuff in the news now!) that Prince William was coming over for. I believe power is back to all homes, but I think there is limited water for some, and sewerage is certainly not running everywhere (though so many chemical toilets and porta-loos have been delivered to everyone that it's not the big problem it was when everyone was having to use a bucket in the back yard...!) The sewerage will take a long time to sort out as all the pipes are underground, and the ground isn't stable with continuing aftershocks still (there have been thousands since the september quake, and they're back with full force since the feb one) so it's all a bit of a mess really...

But, in saying all of that, the _people_ are remarkable. Everyone has rallied around and is supporting everyone else. There are many many homes that are totally fine and most people who have a spare bed are housing others who's houses are worse off. Because we are the closest city we have a heck of a lot of people who are staying down here now, and many say they won't go back. Though it'll take a long time for all the insurance and everything to kick in and cover the houses that have been lost or damaged... But the Cantabrians are staying strong and proud, and it will re build, eventually.




It was so tragic, over 200 lives lost. And now Japan has over 2000 lives lost and they're facing nuclear issues... it's just so horrible. NZ has a team of people over there helping them in rescues, I believe only NZ, Australia and Norway were allowed to send teams over to them, so we're very proud to be able to help, even if it seems to futile to just massive devastation...



And under all of this, our lives just carry on. We go to work, and we try to work out this pregnancy stuff as we go. All of a sudden some crappy nausea seems to insignificant... lol


----------



## rducky

The earthquakes in NZ and Japan really put life into perspective...

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm off to my 2nd to last shift right now.:hugs:to all.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls! I'm nervously over here, having had 3 positive tests today at 11dpo! I know I can't join you in this thread as I'll be a November baby, but still! Yay! Just hope it sticks, I'm so scared!


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Sazra, I'm not due in July/Aug either, but I'm still joining in here so I think you're welcome too hun! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Flying, I'll be about a month and a bit behind you!


----------



## MissSazra

Can I just ask, I'm having some horrible cramping from time to time, did any of you have this, is it normal?


----------



## sequeena

MissSazra said:


> Can I just ask, I'm having some horrible cramping from time to time, did any of you have this, is it normal?

Yes I had it, it is normal :hugs: If it gets extremely painful seek advice xx


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks for that, I guess I'm just super scared at the moment. I just had a paracetamol for the pain and my headache to help me sleep but I'm even worried about that! I just want it to be tomorrow so I can test again to see if it's still the same.


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, you're very welcome here! Congrats, I'm so happy for you!

I had a lot of AF-like cramping in early pregnancy. If it's intolerable, or you have spotting, see your doctor. Otherwise I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra so glad to have you here!! I had cramping too and I still get it from time to time. I believe it's just everything getting situated for the little bean! :)


----------



## HarliRexx

OMG! MissSazra! I can't believe it! How exciting!!!! congrats!

I too had constant cramping that made me worry AF was coming. Even weeks later I was still cramping and worried that I would MC but it really is quite normal.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks everyone. I'm just worried that whilst my digital says pregnant still this morning, the FRER's second line is fainter than yesterday. It could be cos I got up at 3am and peed in a cup then tested at half 6, but the digital I did with completely FMU at the same time. I think I shall be testing for a while yet!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I keep taking tests just to check nothing has changed. I'm going to be a little paranoid up until Sunday I think, then I shall relax a bit more and start to believe this is actually for real. Have had some major waves of nausea today. Not sure if it's just through knowing I'm pregnant or if it's cos of the changes that are happening inside me. This afternoon and evening have been worse than the morning and I just want to go to bed, but we have hubby's family around later so no chance of a rest for me! Thank goodness it's Saturday tomorrow! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone. Well it's hotter than crap outside today here (and it's only 78 or something) lol. Our summers typically get up to 95 or even hotter... wow...pregnant all summer long is going to be tough! lol

DH isn't here right now, have no idea where he's at. Mom is on her way up to stay the weekend and I should be cleaning the house but I think I'll take a cat nap while I'm here alone so I don't have to worry about DH bitching at me for being lazy!!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, I think that the digis are supposed to be less sensitive than FRERs. So, if your digi is still coming up BFP than everything should be fine! Try to relax...I know it's easier said than done!

Sideways, you deserve a nap! Have a great weekend with your mom!

I just finished my last shift at work. I'm so relieved because my legs and back have been sore this week. I feel strange though...can't quite believe that I won't be going back for almost a year and a half!

How's everyone else?


----------



## flyingduster

wow rducky, it must be a bit surreal knowing you're not going to go to work for suuuuuuuch a long time!!! I'm sure in hind sight it'll fly by, but at this end it seems like forever away!!! lol. What fun!

Sideways; ooo, I forgot you guys will be having summer! Ugh!!! I feel for you, I really do... I was SO happy that I'm gonna be pregnant through winter and not have to deal with summer heat! lol!! And omg! Nearing 12 weeks!!!!


MissSazra, I've had cramps for sure too, and in fact am still having weird twinges at times now. I think I worried a whole lot those first couple of weeks too, it feels sooooooo odd knowing you're supposed to be pregnant, but it's so tiny and fragile, it's sorta scary... But ENJOY IT, honest, the time is flying by! I *swear* when I found out, 10 weeks seemed soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far away and seemed so "advanced" on where I was at, but omg, it's here! lol!



AFM, I got a letter in the mail from radiology for my first scan!!! BUT, they got the wrong friggin date! grrrr. I *specifically* told my midwife that I had the afternoon of the 4th April off, and to make it for then. I'll be 12w 3 days then, so right in the time frame for the NT check. The appointment has been made for 30th march. wtf!? I won't even be inside the window they need for the NT check then! (Have to be 11w 6d to 13w 6d, but I'll be 11w 5d on the 30th!) *facepalm*
It's saturday here, and monday is a public holiday so I have to wait until Tues to ring them up and change it. I hope they can still do the 4th April, cos it's the only afternoon I have off for months!!! *sigh*


Though it is exciting to have a letter asking me to come in for a pregnancy scan still. heh! It'll be my FIRST scan! Soooo excited!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Everyone - sorry i've not been on in ages the tiredness along with working 40 hour weeks is really getting to me!!!!!

Glad everyone is ok and I was soooooooooo pleased Miss Sazra to see you are pregnant!!!!! :) :) don't worry about cramps I had loads of them - I used to get ones similar to AF feeling too but was told its normal as long as there is no bleeding its fine.

Like you Rducky my sickness has come back a bit lately too (I dont know why thou im hoping it goes soon) I was really puking last night (it was daily for the first 16 weeks but I thought it had stopped....)

My very good news is that we had our 20 week scan this week. It went really well everything is fine and it has everything it should have in the right place all working well *phew*.... such a relieve as I don't know why but i was soooo worried something would be wrong, i didnt sleep the night before the scan with worry!!! What I am like ay! (i'm considered higher risk due to the tablets I have to take for pelvic pain (although im on a very low dose now and the problems with my pelvis - they dont know if i will have to have a c-section or not yet - I get 2 more scans to check up later on) anddddddddddd ITS A BOY!!!!! :)

We have started buying stuff now and every thing so far is in baby blue :) it all feels so much more real now! We are on cloud 9!

xxxxxx


----------



## rducky

Hi, Turtle! Glad to know you're ok and congrats on Team Blue!

I know how exhausting it is to work full time. I'm so lucky to be finished work now due to my job having dangers for pregnant women. When is everyone going to stop work?

Flying, that's annoying about your scan date. I hope they get the date fixed for you.

MissSazra, how are you doing?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all!

Congrats Turtlebeach

I'm ok thanks. I'm tired an awful lot with waves of nausea hitting me from time to time, mostly in the evening. Last night I could barely sleep I was so hot, which really isn't me, I'm normally like an ice cube! lol
I've also been getting a lot of headaches which I've been trying to ignore although sometimes I cave and have half a paracetamol.

I have gotten through af day, so am feeling much more relaxed! Yay!

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone! It's only like 78 degrees outside and to me it's friggin hot!!! Last year I would have been saying that it's on the verge of chilly because I normally loved 90 degree weather and hotter. Not this time! I don't know how I'll survive July and August. And... ugh the compressor on our central unit went out so we'll be without A/C for a few days. :(

On the plus side, had a nice visit with my mom while she was up. Tonight I'm really craving hot dogs and margaritas... can't have the latter though *sigh* lol. That's ok though. I actually got outside and did some light yard work. Taking a break indoors right now. Hope everyone is doing well.

PS - Rducky I will probably work right up until my due date unless doc says otherwise, because we only get 6 weeks paid maternity leave... I get 6 more unpaid weeks if I want. Not sure if I'll do that yet, it's such a ways ahead. The US is truly far behind the times when it comes to family leave. With a liberal president in office, I'm not sure why they haven't tried to change that.

And congrats to turtle for a boy!!! I know that's what you were hoping for!!! woohoo!


----------



## flyingduster

Oooooh, a boy! YAY!!!! Congrats :D

rducky, I'm hoping to keep working as long as possible, cos my clients are, well, my clients. Its just like you have a favourite hairdresser, and no one else can cut your hair like she (or he!) can. BUT we are hiring someone soon so i can start training them up in the basic stuff (lifting, bathing, drying etc) ASAP so I'm not doing as much work. I'll then teach them basic shave downs etc so we can get more dogs in but I'm still not doing too much, and then I'll teach them how to groom so that with the supervision of me or my boss then we can at least keep dogs coming through and ticking over when I do have to take time off...

But I'm lucky really, I make the appointments myself, so I'm only ever going to be a s busy as I make myself. I can have baby with me at work, and my boss, while she's not able to work much, she will still be a great babysitter! lol. It's just the pregnancy bit we have to get through, and then we can work out some sort of schedule when baby is here.


Lets just hope I keep well and CAN work as long as possible!!! I am already trying to take it easier, I'm sitting for as much as possible, and when we hire this new person they can do all the lifting and bathing (which involves standing and bending over the bath) so i *should* be able to sit at the table and just groom....!


We get 14 weeks paid parental leave here, but it's more the fact I want to keep my clients coming back too... lol!


----------



## rducky

We are so lucky in Canada. I will have 14 weeks of preventive leave at 90% (because my job is consided dangerous) and then 50 weeks of mat leave. The first half is paid at 70% and the second half at 55%. So income drops quite a bit, but it's better than nothing. Also, the employer has to keep your job for you for when you come back.

Sideways, 6 weeks is not long! Will daycares take such young babies in the States?


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky yeah the ones around here can take newborns but no younger than 6 weeks old. I still am unsure about leaving such a young baby in the germ factories that are daycares. We've got a little while to figure this out, gotta take things one at a time. Right now I'm just trying to get through today without puking again. I swear I jinx it every time I say "I'm better"
ugh


----------



## Diznylnd

HI all! 

Just checking in to say hello! I see all is going well for everyone and glad to hear it! 

All is good on my end. I am tired and gaining lots of weight already yikes. I have a good baby bump going on and loving every bit of it. The baby has gotten quite active and that's been so great to feel too!


I hope everyone else is enjoying their pregnancy so far!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone!

Rducky that is SO awesome! Can't believe what great maternity leave/pay you get!

Sideways, as I've mentioned before I don;t want to put my newborn in daycare either. I've pretty much decided I'm going to try to stay home for a year or so if we can swing it financially.

Flying I hope you get things worked out with your scan appointment.

And congrats to turtle on your baby boy!

Dizny I'm also feeling the baby moving like crazy now! 

I have my next scan tomorrow and we're hoping to find out the gender. There is also a big baby items consignment sale at a mall by my work this wednesday so I'm hoping to stock up on lots of necessities. My DH finally went back to work today...first time since March 3rd! Turns out he was misdiagnosed and it was actually a bad infection from a cavity below the gumline that was making him sick. Who knew you could be so ill from that!? He is still really weak and has to be on light duty. The antibiotics are managing the infection till he can get in to have the 2 teeth pulled.


----------



## flyingduster

Dizny, what an awesome bump!! I can't wait to feel my bub move... It seems so long to wait though! lol!

Sideways, I hope you're feeling better again! ugh!!! :hugs:


Ooooo Harli! It'll be exciting to find out the gender, FX that bubba doesn't cross his/her legs! lol!!



And YAY! I have my scan date sorted! My first scan is on April 7th; 16 days away! :D :D


----------



## rducky

Harli, that's too bad about DH. I'm glad you've got it sorted now and have the right diagnosis. He's been feeling sick for quite a while. Good luck tomorrow. Hopefully the sonographer can get the right angle!

Flying, that's great the the scan date got fixed. You must be excited!

Sideways, hang in there! I know feeling sick is so exhausting but it will pass. I had a "relapse" at around 20 weeks that lasted for about a week, but I haven't been sick in 2 weeks now. I have my fingers crossed for you!

Dizny, I'm glad to see you around and hear that everything is going well. I have gained 13-14 lbs so far...not sure how I feel about that yet, but I'm pregnant so I'll just have to deal with it!

I have been feeling the baby wriggling a lot in the last 2 weeks, but not what I could describe as a kick or a punch. Finally, this morning, I was lying in bed and I had rolled over on to the side of my bump...I then felt 2 very distinct kicks that I took to mean "Hey, I'm feeling squished in here! Roll over!" It was kinda funny. I was also relieved because I hadn't felt much movement yesterday, so I had been awake most of the night feeling a bit worried. I had used my Doppler so I knew that everything was probably ok, but I just couldn't sleep!


----------



## HarliRexx

Well gals, this scan went much better than the last! My last one on Feb 22 was so disappointing I didnt even want to talk about it... couldn''t see baby's skull or spine clearly, the photos we received were so bad you couldn't tell what you were looking at and they couldn't even guess at the gender!

So today the tech could easily get nice pics and measurements of the brain/skull but not the spine. Had me get up and pee to try to get the baby to change position, didn't work. Then I walked around for 15 min and drank more orange juice (which is rumored to help get the baby moving) but that didn't work either. Good news is she said that if there are spinal issues you can usually tell by looking at the head and that looked good! Plus.... she could clearly see that we are having a girl! Team pink for me! We had a strong feeling I was having a boy so we even had a boys name picked out. Haven't even looked at girls names yet! I guess its back to the drawing board!


----------



## Sideways 8

congrats on the team pink, Harli!!

everyone else, glad you're doing well. :) sorry so short, but i'm exhausted. 24+ hours of throwing up has worn me down


----------



## flyingduster

YAAAAAAYY!!! Team PINK!!! Congrats Harli!!!


----------



## rducky

Congrats on Team Pink, Harli! Any luck with names so far?


----------



## HarliRexx

Well, you guys are the first to hear it, but the only one I'm seriously considering at this point is Kennedy. I'm expecting to maybe get a little opposition when I tell people since it is most commonly associated with President John F Kennedy and as a last name. But if you objectively think about it I think Kennedy is a very feminine sounding name... similar sound to Natalie. And for short she could go by Kenna, Kenah, etc. which I think sounds very pretty! Let me know what you guys think!

Anyone else have any name ideas yet???


----------



## Sideways 8

I think Kennedy is beautiful and sweet for a girl. Not at all inappropriate. If we have a girl, I want to name her Bonnie. I know it sounds like an old lady name (and it is my mammaw's name) but these days it's unique enough that not a lot of kids will have the same name.


----------



## rducky

I really like Kennedy and Bonnie!

So far we have:

Boys - Emmett, Eamon, Griffin, Declan
Girls - Imogen, Laurel, Aoife, Darcy
Either sex - Avery


----------



## turtlebeach

Congrats on team pink Harli. Kennedy is a cute name. We were going to go with Chloe Rose if it was a girl.

We couldn't get clear pics either at our 20 week scan. I was really surprised because 12 weeks was sooooo clear. We are thinking about paying to get a 4D one done just because we think they are amazing but undecided as they are quite pricey here (where as the normal scans we get free through NHS).


----------



## flyingduster

Kennedy is a great name!!! :D

We're going with Caitlyn Rose for a girl. We've both loved that name for about as long as we've known each other! lol.

sheesh, the nausea has gone, but now I have the headaches instead! UGH! Though a panadol seems to get rid of them ok for now, so FX they don't get worse...


----------



## HarliRexx

Glad you guys seem to like my name choice. Sideways I think Bonnie is cute and not too old lady-ish! Turns out Kennedy is a family name too... DH told me it's actually his grandmother's maiden name.

Rducky I have always liked the names Griffin and Darcy. I've never heard of Aoife and truthfully have no idea how it would be pronounced! I think Imogen has recently grown in popularity.

Turtle is there any chance your Dr. will order you back for another scan? Or is it just the gender that wasn't clear? I was lucky they needed me to come back otherwise we would have paid for a private/4D scan. 

I went to a consignment sale this week and totally made out. I got 5 crib sheets and waterproof mattress pad, bath tub and exersaucer plus everything in the pics for $180!
Pictured are: 4 blankets, crib comforter, dust ruffle, bumper pads, boppy with velour cover, carrier cover, grocery cart cover, drawer stops/outlet covers, 2 sippy cups, 19 onesies, 9 sleepers, 15 dresses/outfits, jacket, robe, 10 bibs, 23 pairs of socks, 4 hooded towels, 4 burp cloths and 5 hats.

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/babyclothes.jpg

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/babyitems.jpg


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone... for those in 2nd tri, did your vision go wacky at any time during your pregnancy? I have no idea if my goofy vision is a pregnancy symptom or not. It's like a bad case of eye strain, and... you know those purple blobs that you "see" after you stare at something bright? I have one in the shape of a Cheerio or donut or Lifesaver.. it's a ring nonetheless. What the crap?

And I'm upset this morning because my biscuits turned out yucky :(


----------



## rducky

Harli, awesome deal at the sale! You look well prepared!

Sideways, I have noticed little black/purple "floating" thingies in my peripheral vision. Almost makes me think that there are tiny little flies buzzing around...not sure what it is. I'm going to my midwife tomorrow, so I will try to remember to ask her if she has any ideas of what it could be.

Aoife is pronounced "Ee-fa", it is an Irish name. It would be similar to Ava in english.


----------



## Sideways 8

thanks rducky! I've figured out it's just my right eye that has the floaty thing. And it's also the one not focusing. It kind of hurts after a while because it's straining so much. It it doesn't get better soon I will go to the ophthalmologist.
I love all the cute names too rducky! And Harli looks like you've racked up on some cute stuff! Flying, I don't really have any headaches. And, glad your nausea is going away.


----------



## HarliRexx

Ooooh! Then I like Aoife!

I haven't had any vision changes but I did have a wave of pounding headaches around the time I hit 2nd tri. I hope your vision issues work themselves out and are nothing serious!


----------



## HarliRexx

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/limegreentj/22wkbump.jpg

22 week bump!!!


----------



## rducky

Yay! Great bump Harli! I'll have to put a bump pic up soon too.

Sideways, apparently floaters are pretty common in pregnancy. If they increase in numbers, or don't go away, then you should go to the doctor. Is it still bothering you?


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks! It's a milestone when your belly sticks out further than your boobs, right?


----------



## flyingduster

Harli you look great! :D


----------



## MissSazra

I love seeing how everyone looks with their bumps, it makes me excited about what I'll be like in a matter of weeks (although my fat may hide a significant part of the bump! ooops)
Harli, you look great, how exciting! Xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to see your bumps!


----------



## rducky

So, we bought a new car last night! Currently we have a Mustang convertible and my 2 door Toyota Echo hatchback....neither are great for carseats. So we're trading in the Mustang (DH is sad...) and getting a new Kia Soul. We are pretty happy cuz the dealer is offering $500 off the price and 0% financing. Ok, here's the next part of the story:
You guys will not believe what happened today. DH went to work and about 2 hours ago, 2 men tried to steal the Mustang that we're using for trade-in! One of his coworkers saw what happened and took down their license plate # and they took off. They damaged the door lock, so now the key won't go in the key hole, but the car still unlocks and locks 
with the remote...I can't believe it...the dealer said it could take 2 weeks to find the color we want for the new car. I hope we can make it to the trade-in without anything else happening!


----------



## rducky

Oops...double post!


----------



## Sideways 8

wow rducky what a crazy bout of luck! those Kia Soul's are cute. I have an Infiniti G37... coupe... don't plan to get rid of it though. Yup I will be one of those moms. LOL

yes the floater is still there and my eye generally hurts, probably from trying to focus all day long. It's just the right eye. I wonder now if I blew a blood vessel with all my vomiting :( I have not had time to call an eye doc yet but I will very soon.

Harli your bump is so cute!!! I have a "bump" right now... but I think it's because I've been eating chocolate milkshakes (read: chocolate ice cream) for breakfast every day, and eating all day long to keep myself from getting hungry and therefore sick. lol. As soon as I feel better I've gotta get back in the gym because I look like a big sack of jello. lol


----------



## HarliRexx

Rducky that is so crazy! So this happened during the day while DH was at work? wow! Thank goodness someone saw what was going on! 

Sideways... LOL...I don't even know what to say! We should all place bets on how long you'll keep the coupe after the LO is here. I couldn't imagine!


----------



## rducky

Yup, DH was at work. It happened at around 1:30pm. We figure that they weren't expert car thieves because apparently they were shoving on the car door and couldn't get it open right away. That's what made them pretty noticeable in the parking lot. I'm pretty annoyed because now we have to have the door lock mechanism replaced in order to get our same trade-in value for the car. Oh well....at least it wasn't stolen cuz that would have made things even more complicated.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys

No I don't have any great announcement that I'll be joining you, but I came back to this thread to see how you've been getting on (it's been quite a while!)

Sounds like all is going well, and I'm really happy for you all (and gives me hope for my future as well)

I didn't go too far back in the posts, but wanted to say:

Harli - great bump!

Branwen - Please name your baby girl *Imogen* (if you have a girl) - I LOVE that name but my husband wouldn't have it..

Sideways, Flying and MissSazra - hope all keeps going well with the beans for you (despite sickness etc)


In talking about cars, my husband and I have been discussing what we should get as we'll need a new car soon (and hopefully considering planning for a family) and right now we really like the Mazda 5 - same size as a car but functions like a minivan...


----------



## rducky

Hey Susan,

It's great to hear from you! The Mazda 5 seems like a great car. We didn't go see it but it seems pretty interesting with 3 rows of seating.

I really do like the name Imogen, and it's one of our top picks right now....guess we'll have to wait until July to see if we get a boy or a girl!

How are you doing? I have my fingers crossed that you'll be back here soon!

B


----------



## rducky

I bought my cloth diapers yesterday. I decided on the Softbums brand and I found an online retailer who was selling them for 15% off this week. Woohoo!

Now I just have to wait for them to arrive in the mail.

Has anyone in here decided what kind of crib mattress they're getting? I'm having a hard time deciding between springs and high density foam. Apparently the foam is a lot lighter so it makes it easier to change the sheets. All I know is that the mattress has to be firm to be safe.


----------



## Sideways 8

Harli, my mom had a coupe all the way up until I was 9 years old.... and I have a little brother! She said it's really not that difficult. I plan to make it work! Especially considering this is a brand new car, and I LOVE it, there's no way I'm giving it up soon. DH has an F250 king cab so if I really need to use 4 doors then I'll use it!

Susan, thanks darlin! The sickness is getting less frequent. And I'm sure we'll see you here in no time. :hugs:

As to the questions on cribs/diapers/whatever... haven't even begun to think about these yet!


----------



## HarliRexx

Well, ok, I guess I would have a hard time giving up a new car I loved if it were me, but I would probably have to... I'm tall and I have a bad back so I just don't think I could handle taking a carrier in and out of the back of a coupe. But FX'd you don't mind it!

Honestly I didn't know there was any real difference with crib mattresses. I just got a Sealy spring mattress. Didn't put too much thought into it. Haven't ordered my cloth diapers yet. Will probably go with happy heinys but haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh.... and the mattress I got is very light, I have no reason to believe that it would be hard to change the sheets even with my back issues.


----------



## Sideways 8

I didn't know there was a difference in crib mattresses either. I will probably stick with a known brand like Sealy or Simmons or whatever.

My floaty thingy in my eye is still there, but not as bad as the day before yesterday. Still need to get up with a doctor about it.

Hope everyone else is doing good! 2nd tri starts tomorrow for me! yay finally :)


----------



## rducky

Check out these cute kittens! We are taking care of them until they're old enough to be adopted. They are 2 weeks old.

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0197.jpg


----------



## HarliRexx

Ahhhhhhhhh! You are so lucky! Look at those precious little kitties! We tried to foster a couple kittens about that size a couple years ago but my senior cat just wouldn't have it! FX'd that you are able to find good homes for them. I know it can be hard. But enjoy your time with those precious little things till you do!


----------



## rducky

My own cats are not super happy that the mama and the kittens are in the house, but we're keeping them separate. One kitten already has a firm offer of a home so that's good.

I found out from my midwife that I'm immune to toxoplasmosis, so that makes me a lot less worried about taking care of them.


----------



## Sideways 8

Awwww how sweet!! I love kitties. If I wouldn't end up being known as the crazy cat lady I'd have a dozen of them lol.

rducky how is your nausea, did it go away again?

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## rducky

Yes, nausea and heartburn have lessened, coincidentally right around the time that I stopped work! I think I was really stressed out and that was making my symptoms worse.


----------



## rducky

Hello!

How is everyone this morning?

We're going to get the new car today. Hopefully DH's mustang is repaired by the time we're supposed to trade it in......


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not too bad, but I had a long tiring weekend and it's still catching up on me! I threw up last night (monday evening) but I think it was from being over tired and we didn't have many groceries in the house so I had a crappy half-assed breakfast, lunch & dinner too! I haven't thrown up or felt nauseous for weeks now otherwise! lol

My first scan is in TWO DAYS!!!! I soooooooooo can't wait!!! I'm sorta glad I did throw up last night, cos I was starting to get a little paranoid with no symptoms and my scan looming up.... I have faith that all is fine in there, but with no bump and no real symptoms at all I was starting to wonder if we were going to be devestated in a few days rather than elated... But throwing up last night has made me feel better. lol!!! So only two more days and I get to see it! For the first time EVER! I will get pics and share them, of course! :D

I hope everyone else is well.....??


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm doing ok, got sick last night at 2:30am and then again when I woke up for work. But, I am better now. Busy day at work, thank goodness... those days fly by so quickly. I have some things to think about... there may be a big change coming up with the labs and I have been asked if I would be interested in leading the labs, this would be a big promotion for me. It wouldn't happen for several months to a year, so I have a while to think about it. I will be praying for an answer!


----------



## rducky

Flying, can't wait to see those pics!

Sideways, that sounds great about the job! Would you get a salary increase? Sounds pretty exciting. You would have time to adjust to having a baby if it the change only happened in about a year.


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes flying! Pics Pleeeeeeeease!

Great news Sideways! What exactly would be your reason for not accepting the promotion? Hopefully it wouldn't necessitate more hours/more time away from your family.

So Rducky did you end up making the trade in and getting the new car yet?

DH's oral surgery is this morning. Can't wait to just get it over with. It's still so hard to believe just how sick you can get from a bad tooth!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## rducky

Yes, we got the car and I love it so far. I was sad to leave the Mustang at the dealership but I usually get pretty attached to things in general. Don't know how I'll feel if we ever sell our house and move. I'll be a basket case.

I hope DH's surgery goes well and fixes the problem. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey all. Well I'm not so sure about the job yet because even though it would probably be better pay, etc, I'm not sure if it's the career direction I'm envisioning.

Right now I basically wear 2 hats in the company - I run the tensile testing lab in one of the departments, and I also make a decision on any galvanized material that the operators may have put on inspection hold. This means if they're not sure that the material is good to go out, then I go out and make that decision for them. I kind of like this 2nd hat better, but the promotion would be for the 1st hat. I want to move in the direction of becoming a metallurgist, but not so sure that becoming a lab supervisor would be the right way to do that. It might be. I need to talk about this a little bit more the next time it comes up with my supervisor. I'm sure that's about as clear as mud, LOL

Think I'm going to grab a quick nap while my DH is out gallivanting around LOL


----------



## flyingduster

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY! I've had my first EVER scan! I had tears rolling down my cheeks ths whole time, it was amazing! It was kicking and bouncing and wriggling all over the place, arms waving, kicking itself up and sliding down... haha. So SOOOOOO neat to see! I'm measuring exactly the dates I knew I was (there is only one possible day I conceived, there was no lee-way either side! lol! But it's still nice to have that confirmed...) and heart beat was 145.

full body profile:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1777.jpg

face on
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1780.jpg

profile with a hand in the way (it was throwing them around everywhere!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1782.jpg

profile without hands in the way
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1781-1.jpg

and the 3D view, looking down from above (again with hands up around the face!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1776.jpg

I'm on :cloud9: totally right now, I've had no real confirmation that I *am* pregnant, except that I had a BFP a couple of months ago, and have had no AF or bleeding to suggest otherwise... Bit scary when ya think about it. Yes I've had symptoms, but nothing huge (only thrown up a total of twice now) so it was incredible to see bub dancing around in there! I HAVE A BABY IN THERE!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

awww lovely pictures flying!! How exciting for you! :) I can't wait to see my little one again. The next dr appt is in 2 weeks but we'll just hear the heartbeat. The the next one we see him/her again and learn the sex. Time is flying by. And may I say... THANK GOD!! LOL :)

I think maybe I felt the baby move last night? Not sure if 14 weeks is too early or not but I certainly felt something going on down there. Fluttery. When I was lying in bed. Like I said, not sure if that's what it was or not but I'd like to think so of course :)

Hope everyone else is doing well. I hear from rducky and Harli all the time... haven't seen MissSazra or turtle or dizny in a while... where are you guys?? :)


----------



## rducky

Flying, great pics! It really is a great experience, eh?


----------



## HarliRexx

Flying, YES! There IS a baby in there huh? Congrats on the beautiful scan! It really is a moving experience, isn't it?

Sideways I think 14 weeks is a little early to feel movement but I'm not sure. I think I was a solid 20 weeks before I could say for sure that what I was feeling was the baby, but certainly everyone is different. Plus I think it can feel different too... some describe it more as fluttering, or wriggling, or distinct kicks. Mine was more like distinct kicks that just got stronger over time.


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh... and I can't help but worry when we haven't heard from some of the other gals for some time. I certainly hope all is well with those that haven't posted for a while!


----------



## rducky

Yes, I hope everyone is ok. Probably just really busy or something...


----------



## rducky

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0055.jpg Around 20 weeks
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0288.jpg 24 weeks

Here are 2 bump pics for your viewing pleasure! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Sideways 8

super cute pics rducky!!!


----------



## rducky

How's everyone doing?

DH painted the nursery this weekend, so things are coming along there. I really want to get it done so I can start organizing all the stuff we have so far....
I got my diapers and I've washed them so I'm ready to put them away except that all the furniture is bunched up in the middle of the room!


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm doing ok. Still getting sick here and there. I'm starting to get itchy like you were, rducky!!
I painted our kitchen... took all weekend long and I still have 1 more coat to apply. I'll do that this weekend. I love my new kitchen :) We're doing a complete remodel.


----------



## rducky

Oooooh, that's exciting about the remodel. We've painted our kitchen since moving in and changed the countertop but that's about it....I'll be so happy when it comes time to re-do the whole thing.

The itching drove me crazy....it seems to be much better now, so I guess there's some truth the thought that the 2nd trimester is easier.

It's too bad that you're still getting sick, I know how that feels....I think the last time I threw up was at around 21 or 22 weeks. Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Sideways 8

how's everyone doing? I just posted a bunch of stuff on my journal so I'll give you the short rendition here....

I am feeling LOADS better with respect to the nausea. I have lots of new symptoms too... the biggest one being that I have apparently become a snot factory. And I'm itchy like crazy.

Aside from what I thought was the baby moving a week ago, I am starting to get a hard spot over my uterus.. yay finally I have a real bump and not just bloat! I can totally tell which side of the uterus baby is attached to, because one side feels squishy when you poke it, but the other side is hard. Baby is on my right-hand side. I am 16 weeks today, and my next appointment is Monday at 3pm. We won't find out the sex at this appointment, that's at 20 weeks. But I imagine they'll do the usual pee-in-a-cup, measure your belly, hear the heartbeat stuff at this one. Should I expect anything different?


----------



## rducky

Hey Sideways,

OMG 16 weeks! The time passes so quickly. I did exactly that at my 16 week apt (pee in cup, measure belly, listen to HB) so I figure it must be pretty universal....

We are also totally in the same "itchy, snot factory" club....lol! Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Sideways 8

lol rducky! I'll take the itchiness and blowing nose anytime over the nausea I experienced a few weeks ago.

On the other thread we were talking about waxing the lady bits.... is anyone going to get a full Brazilian done before going to delivery? Something about how it's a pain in the arse to keep your post-delivery "stuff" cleaned and it's easier/quicker to heal without all that hair. I think I'm a little afraid of waxing that much!!


----------



## rducky

I can't bring myself to do a Brazilian. I suffered through what my spa calls an "extended bikini wax"....it was enough. I would actually be worried about waxing that much as the skin is so delicate, could open up a route for infection...


----------



## flyingduster

I was thinking that, and thinking that perhaps just a good shave would do... lol! Prickly later, but clean for the time. Hell, hubby can do that for me, he keeps himself shaved, he can do me when I can't reach it! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky I didn't think about the risk for infection but you're right. I wax the bikini area plus almost all on top, but the stuff on the actual va-jay-jay haha:) gets shaved. I worry about silly things like that though, like if I shave it and it grows back in a few days, maybe that'll be ok? But regrowth on me is itchy as all get out, I'd hate to have to deal with that plus the other stuff! Maybe it's not that big of a deal.

rducky, you and turtle and everyone else are about to enter 3rd tri!!! wow!!!


----------



## rducky

Hello all!

It's quiet in here. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Is anyone else having bad heartburn? It's driving me crazy and I can't seem to chew enough Tums. I've tried Gaviscon also, but it doesn't help much. Any ideas?

We put up our wall mural in the nursery. Here's a photo, along with some pics of each of our cats trying out the bassinet....gonna have to break that habit somehow!

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0430.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0431.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0415.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0408.jpg


----------



## flyingduster

omg how CUTE rducky!!! Our cats liked the cot (haven't got a bassinet yet) but we've sorta dumped stuff in it at the moment so they can't sleep there! We gave them a sheepskin rug on top of the changing table in the sunny window to encourage them to sleep there rather than the cot. I can scoot them off the changing table when I need it and won't leave bub there unattended so don't mind if they make a habit of sleeping THERE! Besides, I'll probably change bub on the living room floor more than in the nursery! lol!!! Perhaps put something across it for now so they don't get in the habit, and give them somewhere else that's good (I know, I know, easier said than done when it comes to cats!)


----------



## rducky

Ya, our cats rule this house! They have a nice spot to sleep in almost every room, some of the rooms have more than one cat spot because they like to be wherever we are in the house...I think they're just trying the bassinet because it's new. I'm not too worried about it. I'll be keeping the baby's room closed during night and nap time for safety anyways.

Wow, Flying, you're already at 16 weeks! Time flies!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! 

Rducky I love the bump pics and your nursery looks adorable! I'm on Zantac now because I've been bothered so much with heartburn lately and Tums were doing absolutely nothing to help. My congestion is slightly better now. From the beginning of first tri I had tons of thick bloody snot! I still deal with it every day but thankfully there seems to be less of it now.

I haven't been on the forum for ages. I've just been so busy. I'm getting a bit frustrated at my lack of progress with the nursery but I just havent had the time. 

Glad everyone else seems to be doing well! Sideways I can't wait to hear the gender of your baby!


----------



## flyingduster

haha rducky, our cats rule the house somewhat too (hence giving them somewhere comfy to sleep while in the nursery too... lol) right now I'd love to snuggle into my dressing gown, but Jasmine is curled up inside it so I'm leaving it for her... haha. 

Harli, it's so nice to hear from you! I'm sorry your'e having such trouble with heartburn too though... I'm fine for now, but no way near as far along as you guys!!!! But yes, 16 weeks has flown by, I'm actually starting to get a bump now!!!!! :D :D

Heard the heart beat for the first time yesterday too, and recorded it for hubby:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKy4QWzL2Oc
there's nothing to see (just the room of the hospital!) it's the sound I was catching. Very very cool (and yes, I was crying!) and have the form to go book in my 19 week scan so will go sort that out next week; can't wait to see it again!!!! :D


I hope everyone else is doing well!???


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone. We finally got internet service back at our house today. So I am back! For now at least lol.
Our area suffered a lot of devastation from the tornadoes on Wednesday. Luckily no one we know was injured or killed, but many lost their homes. I've helped one of my friends pick through the mess of their used-to-be house to look for valuables. I plan on going back tomorrow and the next day if I can.

Anyway, we will find out the sex on May 23 at 2:30pm. I will post a bump picture soon. xoxoxo


----------



## rducky

Sideways, we're so glad that you're ok. Must have been really scary...

Harli, do you take the Zantac regularly? I want to take it also but I haven't been able to contact the midwife to get the full info. The pharmacist I saw said that it was ok to take, but can I take it everyday to prevent the heartburn or only when the symptoms come on?


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow Sideways I'm so glad to hear you and your friends are safe!

Rducky I take it about a half an hour before lunch and dinner every day to prevent heartburn.


----------



## Sideways 8

help!! I need to find some maternity pants. I bought 2 pair online (there are no maternity stores within 100 miles of me...) from Motherhood and the panels are SQUISHING my stomach and making me look like I have fat rolls. Everything else on them fits (hips/thigh/length). I could just about cry right now :cry:

Do they make maternity pants without those stupid panels???


----------



## rducky

What kind of panel? I only wear the ones with the long stretchy piece that covers my whole belly. I don't like the ones with the wide elastic waist...those made me look like I had rolls. It will also improve when your belly starts to harden. It was tough at first...I went through a stage where I just felt fat instead of pregnant. Hang in there, it will get better!
Can you post a link to the pants you bought?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm trying to avoid that big panel. I can't stand stuff over my stomach. That's a reason I've been buying low-rise jeans for over a decade now. I don't even like to wear those camis that you have to wear under so many shirts, because they hug my waistline.

Here is a link to the stuff I bought:
https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Collection.asp?Keyword=96071-28&Search=True
https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Collection.asp?Keyword=90218-42&Search=True

And... my belly has already started to harden... should I wait longer?? I'm really thinking of just buying one of those Bella Bands and sticking with my normal jeans all the way through pregnancy.. that is if I can handle even that over my stomach. Otherwise, rubber bands will have to be the way to go LOL.


----------



## rducky

Cute clothes, Sideways...I don't know about the panels though. At almost 29 weeks, those ones with the under belly elastic still makes my bump look more like a roll...I gave up and went to the full panel ones. It also makes my bump feel more supported as it gets heavier.
I hope you find something you feel comfortable in.
Take a look at these. It has the full belly panel but it's made out of material that's even thinner than my bella bands. I have a pair of pants like this and they're really comfortable. At the beginning the panel does go right over your belly cuz it's not very big yet, but you'll notice that as it grows that big panel doesn't cover your whole belly anymore. I'm short so mine started right up under my boobs, but now it's definitely come down cuz my bump is bigger. Did that make sense?

https://www.destinationmaternity.com/maternity/secret-fit-belly.asp


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah the kind rducky posted look really nice. I much prefer the pants that go over the belly. The low rise ones pinch more and I feel like they push on my bladder and make me feel like I have to pee at all times...hate them! I find the over the belly pants very comfortable and don't even really "feel" the band while I'm wearing them. Most pairs I have are from Motherhood and Gap.


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> Yeah the kind rducky posted look really nice. I much prefer the pants that go over the belly. The low rise ones pinch more and I feel like they push on my bladder and make me feel like I have to pee at all times...hate them! I find the over the belly pants very comfortable and don't even really "feel" the band while I'm wearing them. Most pairs I have are from Motherhood and Gap.

Me too! The band made me feel like my bladder was constantly full!


----------



## Sideways 8

hmmm well I may give them a try. I'm going to Nashville in a couple weeks and a friend is taking me to some maternity shops. I'm going to be looking for the kind that have absolutely no panel, and are just those really low-rise type, but I will try the secret-fit ones too. Thanks for the advice guys :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you guys.

I've been having quite a bit of pain in my pelvis especially the past few weeks. But aside from that I'm doing well. My baby shower is this Sunday and I'm very excited. I actually hate being the center of attention but it will be nice to spend time with friends. Plus after this I will know for sure what else I need to purchase before my LO arrives which gives me peace of mind because I hate not feeling prepared! I'm feeling rather overwhelmed with everything else I need to do around here but my mom said she would be able to come up a few times in the next couple months to help me with things so that will be a big help to me!


----------



## Sideways 8

sounds like fun Harli! Don't forget to share some pictures :)

I'm doing pretty well, so glad the sickness is pretty much over. I feel like a normal person again. Baby is moving around in there like crazy. Keeping me up at night little bugger!! LOL


----------



## HarliRexx

I will!

Wow I'm so glad you're finally feeling better! Second tri really is great! It feels so good when you get over the nausea and get your energy back, isn't it?! Plus it's so cool feeling the baby move. This week was the first time the baby kicked so hard that she moved my husband's hand while it was resting on my belly! Just one of those little moments in pregnancy that I love!


----------



## rducky

Ooh...exciting...can't wait to see pics of the baby shower! Mine is the weekend after.

My DH has not felt the baby move yet...the baby moves a lot, but I guess he just hasn't had his hand on the bump at the right time.


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! 

Just thought I'd stop by and say that my scan went really well, little Sprout was flipping around like mad! And we've been moved forward a week, which is great (unless I'm just having a huge baby!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd stop by and say that my scan went really well, little Sprout was flipping around like mad! And we've been moved forward a week, which is great (unless I'm just having a huge baby!)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx

Yay, that's great! Did you get any pictures?


----------



## rducky

Harli, how was your baby shower?


----------



## MissSazra

rducky said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd stop by and say that my scan went really well, little Sprout was flipping around like mad! And we've been moved forward a week, which is great (unless I'm just having a huge baby!)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx
> 
> Yay, that's great! Did you get any pictures?Click to expand...

Yeah, we got 4. Was so weird to watch him/her bouncing around when you can't feel anything!


----------



## Sideways 8

ooo we must see pictures! :)

Harli, we also need pics of your shower! :)

I'll post pictures of my little (son or daughter) on Monday, or maybe Tuesday. I'm still not having an inclination as to what it is. Those of you on team yellow, do you have any intuition of what you're having?


----------



## flyingduster

I'm team Yellow, and will stay there until it comes out to meet us! And no, I have NOOOOOOOOOO idea which one it is! lol. I have my scan on Monday too, so will post pics (and video) when we get home! My mum is coming down especially to come along too. lol! Should be fun, and I'm very excited!!! :D

Can't wait to see your pics MissSazra! It's amazing to see it acting like a lil jumping bean isn't it! Hubby was shocked I couldn't feel all that insane squirming at our 12 week scan too! I still can't feel anything now at nearly 19 weeks!!! I'm hoping it won't be long though....


----------



## rducky

I have no idea regarding boy or girl. DH thinks girl, and so do a bunch of my friends....

I want to see the pictures!


----------



## MissSazra

We're Team Yellow as well. I just feel so strongly that it's a boy though. I will be happy either way, but I just feel so certain about it for some reason!


----------



## Diznylnd

Hello ladies! It's been quite a few months since I was last on this forum. I see everyone is doing well and we are getting to the finish line! 

I have put on lots of weight and my dr does not like it, but thank goodness I passed my gestational diabetes test! 

Here are a few pix from a few weeks ago at 23 and 29 weeks pregnant.

I am 33 weeks today and can hardly believe how close we are to the end. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/23weekspregnantwebsite.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/diznylnd/29weeksweb.jpg


----------



## Sideways 8

Very cute bump pictures, Dizny!! I need to get some taken of me :)

Did I tell everyone that we're having a girl?? I can't remember where all I've posted it. I'm 22 weeks today so I've known for a couple of weeks. Darn baby brain LOL


----------



## rducky

Love the bump pics, Dizny and I'm glad you're doing well! I'm having some pics taken in a couple of weeks.

I've also gained quite a bit of weight, but what can you do? I'll just have to work hard after to lose it...I'm trying not to be too hard on myself for it.


----------



## rducky

Anyone else getting a lot of BH contractions? My bump is going hard as a rock...


----------



## flyingduster

wow rducky! You have less than 6 weeks to go!!!?! ooooooh! How exciting! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

tell me about it!! All of our friends are getting so close! It'll be here before they know it and I'm super excited for them :)

BH hasn't happened to me yet but I've heard they can happen this early to some women. Do they hurt, or is it just a tightening?


----------



## rducky

Sometimes it feels like a period cramp, really low down and other times it feels like the whole bump has gone rock hard, but it's not painful.

Apparently with a real contraction, the pain starts in the back and moves to the front...haven't felt that yet.

Just over 5 weeks left for me! I can't believe how fast the time has flown by.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

I am doing well. I swear my bump has exploded in size in the last week. Now I'm starting to be stared at everywhere I go. I hate that!! I didn't realize that so many people stare at pregnant women. I feel like a freak show. And... you should have seen the stink-eye I got at the grocery store yesterday when I picked a 6-pack of beer off the shelf and placed it in my cart, LOL. It was for my husband but who cares? I should be able to buy whatever without enduring public disgust... of course unless I was about to eat a dog turd or something. :haha:


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> I am doing well. I swear my bump has exploded in size in the last week. Now I'm starting to be stared at everywhere I go. I hate that!! I didn't realize that so many people stare at pregnant women. I feel like a freak show. And... you should have seen the stink-eye I got at the grocery store yesterday when I picked a 6-pack of beer off the shelf and placed it in my cart, LOL. It was for my husband but who cares? I should be able to buy whatever without enduring public disgust... of course unless I was about to eat a dog turd or something. :haha:

It's true that there's a lot of staring that goes on...I don't know why that is. I just try to ignore it.

I want to see a pic of the bump!


----------



## Sideways 8

I'll post one after we get back from our vacation. We leave to head up there tomorrow, and we'll get back on Monday. I want hubby to take some maternity pics of me in the mountains, maybe by some cabins or something.

I've found out that my body doesn't like to eat a lot of fried stuff in one sitting. Ok, well I knew that already, but it never made me throw up before. We ate at a new restaurant and I had fried crab claws, fried pickles, and hushpuppies (mmmm healthy....). Woke up at 3am and my stomach was not too happy with having to work through that nastinesss. LOL Sorry if that's TMI.


----------



## rducky

Ya, pregnancy will make your body reject a whole lot of things....

I'm starting to count down the time...I feel like this week, everything just got a bit more challenging.
2 nights ago, I woke up with such a cramp in my leg. I had to get out of bed to stretch it out, but with the big bump, I was like a turtle stuck on it's back. Had to wake up DH so that he could help me get up.
My finger joints are also very sore, which is apparently very common and due to water retention. It hurts to open and close my hands. It's weird cuz my ankles aren't swollen at all...just my hands.

I guess it all just comes down to so many changes in our bodies at once.


----------



## rducky

Oh, I forgot to say: Have a wonderful trip this weekend!


----------



## Sideways 8

thanks Branwen! I can't wait for our trip. I took today off work so I could wrap up a few last things around the house.

Sorry about your poor swollen hands. And I've been getting the leg cramps, too. It sucks! You have 5 weeks left, I can't believe it!!!


----------



## flyingduster

*poke* sooooooooo, how are you guys going!? Not long to go now!!!!


----------



## rducky

yes, only 4 weeks!

I won't complain if it happens a bit earlier though...I'm feeling quite large and my hands and feet are swelling quite a bit if I stand for a long time. Also, heartburn is killing me. I'm trying to stay positive and not complain too much!

I've started having what I think are some kind of contraction, not sure if BH or not. Giving me period like cramps which run around to the lower back. It's getting a bit uncomfortable at times but I know that we're moving in the right direction if the uterus is getting some practice!
Today was our 1 year anniversary. We had quite a day...got a flat tire on the way out to our friends daughter's bday party. It's the second tire we have to replace on our brand new car so that was frustrating. At least we had already gone out on Friday to celebrate so that part wasn't ruined. This first year has been quite a year, considering I've spent a large part of it pregnant!


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow 2 flat tires on a new car? That would frustrate me too! Is it from road hazards or are the tires failing? Either way sounds like a PITB. I'm getting so excited for you rducky! And for turtle and the others on this thread, although I haven't heard a peep out of any of them in such a long time. Have you heard from them?


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Wow 2 flat tires on a new car? That would frustrate me too! Is it from road hazards or are the tires failing? Either way sounds like a PITB. I'm getting so excited for you rducky! And for turtle and the others on this thread, although I haven't heard a peep out of any of them in such a long time. Have you heard from them?

I believe the first tire was defective, but the dealer said I must have hit a pothole. The second one, this weekend was definitely a pothole. We have really bad ones here in Quebec. It was a couple feet deep. I'm pretty annoyed about it.
Now the dealership says that they can't get the matching tire until the end of July?!? I have to go in tomorrow to see if they can get a suitable match with another tire. Seriously? I'm supposed to be having a baby at the end of July!

I haven't heard a peep either...hope everyone is ok!

I'm off to the midwife today. I'm terrified to step on the scale...also not looking forward to the Group B Strep screening, but I guess it has to be done!


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! I'm here!

I can't believe how close some of you are, it's so exciting!

I've been off work for the past week as a child in my class had something called slapped cheek (I think it's called fifths disease in America). 

She only came out in the rash last Tuesday which means she was contagious prior to that, so could have infected any number of the class or me. I had to have a blood test to see if I'm immune (but still don't know the results) and was told by the doctor not to go back until I knew. It can be really dangerous before 20 weeks (even being 19 weeks I've still been told to stay off!) and can in the worst cases cause miscarriage!

So I've been bored at home, and worried sick that something might be wrong. However, we did have a private scan yesterday and saw little Sprout again, kicking and bobbing around happy as anything, so hopefully all is well!

Looking forward to hearing how everyone's doing, especially those of you that are so close! Eeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Hey everyone! I'm here!
> 
> I can't believe how close some of you are, it's so exciting!
> 
> I've been off work for the past week as a child in my class had something called slapped cheek (I think it's called fifths disease in America).
> 
> She only came out in the rash last Tuesday which means she was contagious prior to that, so could have infected any number of the class or me. I had to have a blood test to see if I'm immune (but still don't know the results) and was told by the doctor not to go back until I knew. It can be really dangerous before 20 weeks (even being 19 weeks I've still been told to stay off!) and can in the worst cases cause miscarriage!
> 
> So I've been bored at home, and worried sick that something might be wrong. However, we did have a private scan yesterday and saw little Sprout again, kicking and bobbing around happy as anything, so hopefully all is well!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how everyone's doing, especially those of you that are so close! Eeeeek! :happydance:

In Canada, daycare workers are put off immediately for the duration of pregnancy due to slapped cheek and other childhood illnesses. Elementary school teachers are taken out of work until they get a blood test showing that they are immune to slapped cheek. If they're not, they stay off work for the whole pregnancy.

I hope everything is ok. When do you expect your results?


----------



## MissSazra

I'm hoping to get the test results tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath as they've taken so long already. I just hope I'm immune so that I can get straight back to work, it's so boring being off! If I'm not immune they think I should be able to go back after the 20 week mark, so only the rest of this week!


----------



## Sideways 8

Never heard of either slapped cheek disease or Fifth's disease, but when I googled it, it came up as parvovirus,which I only thought dogs got.... weird. Sounds scary though!!! Glad you and little one are safe for now. Speaking of time flying, it's hard to believe you're already at 19 weeks, MissSazra!!


----------



## flyingduster

I don't know of slapped cheek/fifths disease either, but it certainly isn't anything like parvo from what I googled... Not sure where the parvo came form for you sideways, it's not mentioned in any of my google searches I did! lol!

But anyway, I hope you come back with an immunity to it!!! Would suck to stay off for too long, though hopefully they'll let you back soon even so...?


And yes! Miss Sazra, you're nearly half way already!!!! woooot!


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah it's parvovirus B19 apparently, not that it really means anything to me. Hopefully I'll get the results back today and be back in work tomorrow!

I can't quite believe I'm almost at the halfway point, time feels like it's dragged by, yet looking back, where has the time gone? I keep thinking the next bit will go slowly though, but will probably be the same and fly by!

Look at you two though, 25/26 weeks, you're nearly in the home stretch! :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yeah I find that each day/week that is _upcoming_ seems to take forever, but looking back, where on earth have the last 20+ weeks gone!? And each time it clocks over to another 'week', it seems rather shocking I'm this far along already! lol. Only a couple more weeks until third tri... now THAT is scary! lol!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Scary but exciting! I can't wait for third tri (but I may revise that statement when I'm nearer the time! lol)


----------



## MissSazra

Gutted! Just got back from the consultant and she has confirmed that I won't be able to have a water birth due to high bmi! I so had my heart set on that. They've said each room has a bath and I can labour in that, but it's just not what I wanted. I absolutely refuse to have this baby laying flat out on a bed with my legs waving in the air! lol


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Gutted! Just got back from the consultant and she has confirmed that I won't be able to have a water birth due to high bmi! I so had my heart set on that. They've said each room has a bath and I can labour in that, but it's just not what I wanted. I absolutely refuse to have this baby laying flat out on a bed with my legs waving in the air! lol

Insist on having an active labor. Just because you can't deliver in water doesn't mean that you have to be on your back in bed. Many women deliver on hands and knees, or squatting or even almost standing up. Be firm about what you want! :hugs:


----------



## rducky

What is the reason for the high BMI=no water birth? I don't really get that either....


----------



## MissSazra

I have no idea about why high bmi means no waterbirth. Others have suggested it's to do with getting out if there's complications or that pools have a weight limit. Grrrrr, so annoying. I shall definitely mention wanting an active labour. 

The consultant even booked for me to see the anesthetist in case I need an epidural or caesarean. Talk about thinking the worst. I have no desire to have an epidural as I'm terrified of them, but of course that may change when I'm in agony!

I just feel like I'm being written off just for being overweight, I haven't even put on weight since my bfp having been so sick, and have totally changed my eating habits now, but still I'm penalised! 

Sorry rant over! lol


----------



## flyingduster

omg MissSazra, that's crappy!!!! It can't be a weight limit (you're allowed to labour in there, birth isn't gonna weigh the tub any more!!) and BMI doesn't really change if you can get out quickly or not...!? wtf? I'm so sorry hun.... :( Now I'm worried what they'll say to me! I'm (really really) overweight and was hoping for the option of a water birth (not decided on it, I want my options open, and if I feel like getting out then so be it!) so not sure if they'll get on me about my BMI.... though they haven't weighed me at all so I guess they can't really??? But yes, for sure don't let them force you into an inactive labour! You KNOW that laying on your back isn't good, so don't let them do it to you! Move around, walk, crouch, kneel; go with the flow and do what feels best. :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

You might be ok flying as apparently certain hospitals over here are fine with it, just depends who/where you get. My midwife is going to phone me Friday, so I shall be asking her if that's really it, and what my options are.

So annoying to have an idea in your head and then be denied it!


----------



## rducky

Blah....another tire (the 3rd now) has a bubble on the sidewall...at 5500 kms. I need this new car with tires on it! The car seat does not fit in our other car. DH will be going to the dealership to complain tomorrow. I want all of the tires changed because I don't trust them anymore...


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky oh my goodness!! I would be raising hell! What kind of car is it again?

As far as the water birth, I'm so sorry MissSazra. I don't see why BMI would be a factor, that sounds silly. What if you were slim, but heavy because you had a bunch of muscle (from weight-lifting and stuff)? That's why I think BMI is a bunch of hokey anyway, regardless of the context. I would look into this some more and if you really can't do a water birth with this place, can you shop around? This is your birth experience, after all!

I feel like the lone person in the thread when I say I don't mind being on my back and drugged up with epidurals. I actually prefer it! Well who's to say at this point, this is my first kid after all, it's not like I've done childbirth enough to even develop preferences :haha:
But I am a big fat weenie when it comes to pain and will be requesting an epidural, but only close to the point where I would be too far into labor to have one. I would hate for it to run out before she crowns. Although... everyone says that birth plans are great to have but to not have anything set in stone because you don't really know what's going to happen during labor and childbirth until it happens anyway. So I'm trying to prepare myself for all possibilities -- epidural or not, vaginal or Cesarean, etc.


----------



## rducky

It's a Kia Soul. We love everything about the car except these tires. DH went to the dealer and they refuse to do anything for us. Looks like we will be buying 4 new tires and never going back to that dealership again....


----------



## MissSazra

There's nothing wrong with wanting an epidural Sideways. Like you say, having never gone through it, none of us know what the pain is going to be like. I'm just afraid of the actual procedure, not cos I want a natural childbirth experience. That's why I thought the water would be good, to really help ease off the pain a bit.

I have a referral to see the anaesthatist (again cos of bmi apparently) in case I want an epidural or in case of a caesarean, so that might put my mind more at ease, but I really doubt it, as they're still going to say it's done with a needle! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, the procedure does sound scary to me. I just have been trying to imagine myself agonizing over awful pain of contractions and labor and not caring what they do to knock it out lol. It might be different, who knows? My hospital also offers water births if we desire. I had thought about it, but, not many people around here opt for water births so I don't have many people to talk to about it (except you guys!) But it does make sense that it would be a natural pain reliever. I mean, we use water therapy for sprained ankles, and if your back aches or something else, a nice bath always seems to do the trick. What temperature is the water in the birthing tub?

As a first time mom, I'm probably just going through this experience scared to death, know what I mean? I know that once I go through it, when we have more kids I'll have a better understanding of what's going on and may opt for something more natural and less narcotic LOL. 

Either way good luck with your referral. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


rducky those Kia Soul's are sooo cute! I love those things. I know in America we have the Better Business Bureau; does Canada have anything like that? I'm one of those people who would take this to the top because this seems like a warranty issue. It's not like you're taking the car and driving it like you stole it (are you? :haha:), so with you guys having this many tires fail and this often, it sounds like a manufacturing defect. Do you know what brand the tires are?


As for me, DH and I are struggling to find a leather sofa we both like. Sometimes we run across some he likes and I don't, or vice versa, but mostly it's that the selection around here sucks. Or we find one that we like and the warranty sucks, or it has a good warranty but they want an arm and a leg for it. Ugh.... we'll continue to look I suppose. Other than that, not much going on at the moment. Pregnancy is going easily and I'm growing like a weed. :)


----------



## flyingduster

lol sideways, that's why I'm LOVING the hypnobirthing stuff; it gives me all the info I'm needing about HOW birth WORKS, without telling me how much it's gonna hurt! lol! I'm a "why/how" person, and in this case I want to know exactly what is going on in my body, what _are_ contractions!? How do they work? How does it all happen??? If I can find out the whys & hows then I feel a whole lot more in control, allowing my body to do what it's blimmin well built to do! Face it, all creatures primary goal in 'life' is to procreate and make more of the same creatures. We're BUILT to reproduce and give birth, and it's not really supposed to be a horrible thing... I've been studying the whys and hows of it all and loving finding it all out. I'm actually looking *forward* to the birth to be able to go through that experience...! Yeah, it'll hurt somewhat or at least be uncomfortable, but our bodies are incredible at coping with the pain themselves if you let them, and our bodies won't do what we can't cope with. Or at least i have faith that my body won't hurt me more than I can cope anyway! So I intend to cope, to breath, and to let the contractions come when they will, and take the break they give me in between to rest, and when it comes to the actual birth, it'll happen whether I want it to or not, so I'll let my body do it's thing there to. And afterwards, I can't WAIT to meet my baby at last!!!

lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying, I can't wait to meet my little girl, too! I can't wait to hold her. :) I can't believe how quickly it's all coming up! Of course, it's coming up reallllyyyy soon for our 3rd tri friends! :) I love your avatar by the way, you look amazing!

Well lots of things going on around this house, and I need to get back to work. Just had to take a quick break :) I've been painting and working in the yard (it's 96 degrees out here, holy cow!) and now I'm about to do some electrical work since it's indoors!

Much love to everyone!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi all! Glad to find you all still here and doing well. Sorry I haven't been on it ages I was working 40 hour weeks and wasn't able to do anything else due to tiredness! I'm now on my maternity leave wahhhhhoo!!! 

Our little boy is doing well I'm so excited to meet him. We had a bit of worry a while back as they thought he was measuring small but he has caught up now and is now measuring average so they are no longer concerned. 

I may have to have a c section - they are going to decide when I'm 37 weeks (I'm a little bit scared about this!!) apart from that all is well (apart from the normal back ache etc) and I love being pregnant!

How's everyone feeling? I am pretty useless at the moment and don't want to do anything especially as the weather has been so hot! I've managed to dodge stretch marks so far but as I still have 4 weeks to go I'm guessing they will still come as I know my mum suffered badly with them! 

X


----------



## rducky

Sideways, the tires are called Nexen. Apparently they have a reputation for being crap. The dealership has said that they will not do anything for us, so we will be getting 4 new tires ourselves. I need to be able to rely on this car right now, since the car seat doesn't fit in our other car...

Turtle! Glad you're doing well! Why might you have to have a c-section?

I'm also dreading the stretchmarks...none so far, but they can arrive up till the last minute, so I've heard...


----------



## Sideways 8

Turtle! So glad you're back! Now we just need to hear from the others. I'm also sure you're all busy getting the last few things ready for your babies :) Why do they think you'll need a section?

Rducky, I have never heard of that brand. I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. Be sure to get some good tires. You get what you pay for when it comes to those, I understand trust me! On my previous car, the original tires had finally worn down their tread around 50,000 miles (which is good) so I just went and got 4 cheap-o tires installed in their place. I had to get them replaced 3 times over because they were so crappy!!! So finally I just decided to cut a loss and get some BF Goodrich more expensive tires but I never had any more problems out of them. And when you have to think about your baby... 

Happy 4th of July for my American BnB buddies (well to all of you, but you know what I mean! lol) 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the placenta has moved farther away from the cervix since the 20-week ultrasound. I have no reservations that it hasn't moved. But I'm still nervous! Yet I'm excited to get to see my little girl again :)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## turtlebeach

I can't believe how many posts I've missed! it's going to take me a while to catch up hehe.

I saw my midwife today she said i'm 3/5ths engaged! The reason I may have to have a csection is because I'm of a very small build and have a narrow pelvis - but either way I'm scared stiff!


----------



## Sideways 8

aww turtle how exciting :) I'm sure you can't wait to meet your sweet baby. Keep us posted hon!!


----------



## rducky

Hey, Turtle, that's great that the baby is coming down. I'm going to the midwife tomorrow morning so maybe I'll get some kind of update also! I know I feel a lot of pressure down below, so I figure somethings moving!


----------



## rducky

Having a lot of cramping with back pain, sort of feels like period cramps...hopefully this means something is happening!


----------



## turtlebeach

Sounds like he's def dropped ducky. I've been feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis and get really sharp pains in it every so often (I've been told this is normal). I can't stop peeing all night too had an awful nights sleep last night - I guess my body is getting me used to it for when baby arrives hehe.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways how did the scan go?


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh, meant to update you guys about my scan!! The placenta has moved out of the way! Woot! It's still low so I get to look at my baby girl a couple more times via ultrasound to make sure it is still moving to where they want it :)

She is cozying right up to my rib cage LOL.

I am getting so excited for you guys! I know you can't wait either :) Have you all got everything situated around the house and everything?


----------



## rducky

Well, after my trip to the midwife I ended up going for a non-stress test at the hospital. The baby hadn't moved much the day before I saw her so I was getting a little panicked. I also had a bit of protein in the urine. Everything turned out fine, of course, once I got to the hospital and hooked up to the monitor, the baby started kicking up a storm!

The midwife said that the head is definitely down, but she thinks it might be posterior (back to back). Not sure...I guess we'll only find out when it decides to make it's appearance!

We're pretty much ready here. The nursery has been finished for several weeks and my bags are packed! I can't think of one more thing that I could need, but I'm sure there will be something I "can't live without" once the baby arrives. I've washed all the clothes and diapers...just need the baby now!

Sideways, glad to hear that the placenta has started to shift up. That's great!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

how exciting, rducky :)

Well, yesterday DH and I went furniture shopping (again!) and thank goodness we finally found some living room furniture we both liked. Sounds little, but that was a huge accomplishment for us! We got some quotes so now I'm shopping around other stores to make sure we're getting a good buy, then hopefully in the next day or 2 I'll be placing an order! And then hopefully it'll all be here before the baby but even if it's not, that's one big thing off my to-do list.

Today we're just having a lazy day, for once! We've been busting our tails and surely we won't get too far behind with all that has to be done, by taking a single day off :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## rducky

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/279067_10150695776295510_874960509_19745861_1476378_o.jpg

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/266971_10150229387328621_142240798620_7506538_6102543_o.jpg

Hey ladies, here are some pictures that we had taken by a photographer last week. I look huge!

Sideways, hooray for new furniture! I'm glad you guys finally picked something. Make sure you keep on having lazy days every once in a while. The weeks are gonna fly by and before you know it you'll be full-term!


----------



## Sideways 8

aww those pictures are so cute! I still have my belly button ring in, too! Are you glad your belly button didn't pop out? LOL

LOVE the nursery!!


----------



## rducky

My navel still seems to be threatening to pop out. It's gone pretty flat so far, I usually have an "inny"! I have a pregnancy belly ring in. The post is made out of silicone so it can bend and mold as the belly shape changes.


----------



## MissSazra

I love your pictures rducky, and it's really getting close now.

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and baby is doing fine, although wouldn't unclench one fist so we have to go back in 2 weeks to have a look at the hand better.

I might not be on very much for the next month as we've just moved and don't have internet sorted yet, so I only get to come on here at work! Although, it means I have started the nursery which is very exciting and makes it all feel very real, although sometimes I go in there and can't believe it's me that's having the baby! lol

I will try and keep up to date with this thread as I don't want to miss anything exciting!


----------



## flyingduster

love the pics!!!!!! I've got a friend who does photography, I'm gonna get her to get some (good) bump pics when I'm ready to pop too!!! lol


----------



## rducky

Let's see some updated bump pics soon from everybody! I've gotta wait another couple of weeks to get the rest of the pics from the photographer. She's editing them and all that.

AFM, I am sweltering in a heat wave here, it's close to 40 degrees Celsius with the humidity. I'm really hoping to have this baby really soon! It's so hard to stay active in the heat though, so my plan of walking until labor starts isn't really coming through...I'm drenched in sweat after just doing a few loads of laundry.


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, it must have been hard work to move while being pregnant. Did you move to a bigger place?

I feel the same way about the nursery. It still doesn't always feel real. I stand in there and look around but it's not quite believable yet and I'm only supposed to be 10 days away!


----------



## flyingduster

I'll get some more bump pics this weekend if I remember...

I'm soooooooooooo glad I'm in the southern hemisphere! It's winter here, and I'm keeping quite cosy with this internal heating system bub is providing! lol!! And October means a spring baby so we'll get out and about fairly quickly too... I really do feel for you guys up north....


sheesh! 10 days!? Any day now then!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sideways 8

This one is a little outdated (taken on June 6), I need to get DH to take a new one of me. Maybe today since I'm a wee bit bigger...
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sideways 8

and PS.. we have a heat wave here too! Heat index is upwards of 112 F (that's 44.5 C for you guys outside the US...)!!! But, I'd rather be hot than cold. I live in Alabama for a reason :)

MissSazra, I know it may be a while before you're able to respond but good luck finishing up the move. Sounds stressful during pregnancy but at least you're getting it done now and not in third tri. We're not exactly moving but it feels like it with all the home improvement projects going on LOL. We totally procrastinated around here. Of course me sitting on my butt on BabynBump isn't helping things...:haha:

rducky my belly button ring doesn't have a silicone stem, it's the metal kind but I think the silicone one is a good idea. Did you order it online? And... good luck!! Any day now!! Don't forget about us when little one is here :) We'll need birth stories! Also.. you're not that huge, I know you feel like you are, but you are absolutely gorgeous hon :)


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I got the belly ring from etsy.com, just search for maternity belly ring. It wasn't too expensive, I think only about 12$. The one I got came pretty long, you can cut it to the size you want, I left it with extra length which was good because as the belly expands you need the length.

I love your bump pic! 

Flying, what is your winter weather like down there?


----------



## flyingduster

Winter here is pretty mild really; we're on the coast (ok, most of NZ is coast... about the furthest you can GET from the coast [ie middle of the country] is still only a few hours drive away, but annnnyway) so get hardly any snow (a smattering on the hills, MAYBE an inch down to sea level in town maybe once or twice a winter... if you're lucky!) mainly just rain and wind. And the temps only go down to maybe mid 20's (F) when it's cold overnight but normally our highs are around 40-50-ish. Cold, with enough to get some decent frosts at times, but not 'omg I'm gonna die' cold! lol!! If you go north, south, or inland from us then it's much much colder, and a lot more snow (the top ski-fields are all about 3 hours drive directly inland from us)

So yeah, I just have been adding an extra layer or two of clothes and still quite comfy to go out for a walk or whatever!


----------



## rducky

That sounds like great weather to me right now! Sounds like our very early spring weather.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yeah the seasons in my city are MILD! I love it. Summers aren't roasting hot either; no one here has AC at all as it's not needed. You still need blankets on the bed at night in summer, though there are some nights where ya strip down to a sheet or something; it's not constant! Warm and sunny in summer, cool and chilly in winter, but nothing extreme. :)


omg! And I just realised I hit the third trimester TOMORROW! eep!


----------



## turtlebeach

Aw I love your photos and the nursery looks so cute! I have barely taken ant bump pics I really must do some more!

My navel ring had to come out as it became agony as my bump grew I'm really gutted it's gone as I'd had it for years but it's fully closed over now :(

I no longer have to have a csection the docs have decided a natural birth will be safe wahooooo! I have an appointment with mw next week to do my birthing plan. 

I washed all the babies clothes today and packed my hospital bag I suddenly feel a real need to tidy - I guess I'm nesting!!! I'm feeling so hot thou - it's summer here bur has only been about 20 degrees lately, still way too warm to me!!!

Glad everyone is well x


----------



## Sideways 8

I'll have to look for a silicone belly button ring in case this one becomes too uncomfortable. So far it's not been a problem.

My biggest thing lately is that I have cankles, lol. I am swolt up all over though. I think the heat is exacerbating things. I had to buy a bigger size pants than normal when I bought my maternity jeans (bought a 29 instead of my usual 28) because my hips had spread a little. Now I can barely pull those pants over my thighs. I get them up but jusssttt barely. That's how swollen I am! Any suggestions? You know, besides "birth". :rofl:


----------



## rducky

Go swimming, it really helps me with the leg swelling!


----------



## rducky

Turtle, that's great to hear about your birth plan. Are you having any "labor signs"?


----------



## turtlebeach

Not yet rducky it's probably still a bit early for me - I'm 37+5. My breasts have been really sore the last few days and I've had a few twinges deep down in my pelvis area but I think this is my little man knocking it as he wriggles in deeper more than anything else. 

I am so excited now thou. I want to do it with as little drugs as possible but I realise thatmay go out the window when it happens!!!!! I'm a very sicky person thou and any drugs that make you woozy or dizzy will make me be sick which I don't want on top of pushing!

How about u?


----------



## rducky

I'm having a lot of "period" type cramps (lower belly and back) and a lot of BH contractions where my whole belly gets hard. No mucus plug or show yet... I had almost no cramping during this entire pregnancy (except for the first month or so), so I'm sure it's gotta mean something, right?!? The cramps have definitely been coming more often in the last week, but nothing regular.


----------



## SMFirst

rducky - I just came back to this thread to see if you'd had your baby yet - I remembered you were the first of everyone.. So only a week to go. 

Best of luck it all goes smoothly - be sure to put up a few pics!

And then it'll be turtle and Harli (does Harli still post?)

And then Sideways and Flying and MissSazra..

And then me in about a hundred years.. (I have my first scan next week)

Excited for you all!


----------



## rducky

Hey Susan! Yup officially about a week to go...hoping for a little sooner. It is so hot here and the humidity is crazy. I'm trying to be patient!

I will definitely post pics after the baby decides to make its appearance.

We'll have to start a baby buddies thread...do those exist? What is your due date?

I found that one I had the scans and could start to relax, the time started flying! It's gonna be your turn before you know it! For me, the first tri was definitely the "longest".


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi susan - nice to hear from you :)

I'd agree with rducky 1st tri is def the worst. I think after the first scan things start to feel real and go fast!! Where as before that you have that 'doubt feeling' and feel so tired n sicky. Mind you saying that the last 3 weeks or so seem to be pretty hard too! 

Rducky - I like the idea of a baby thread! It really doesn't seem that long ago we were all in ttc!! Can you believe we will be mummies soon!!!!!! X


----------



## flyingduster

ok, here's my bump pic from about 5 mins ago, cos I hit the third trimester today!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2556.jpg


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone! I think we definitely should do a baby buddy thread! :) How exciting, and yes it does seem like not long ago you guys were responding to my Need a Buddy thread :hugs:

Susan, yes my first ultrasound was at 8 weeks, up until then I never thought this pregnancy would be over! Now I only have 12 weeks to go! Wow!!! Time has FLOWN. I'm sure it will for you too :)


Saying prayers for all of my soon-to-be mommies :)


----------



## SMFirst

I like the idea of a baby buddy thread too - when it's finally my time to start mommyhood I'll probably need some advice!

my due date is Feb 1, 2012. For some reason my DH doesn't like January (he figures everyone born in Jan is a little strange from his experience) so he's hoping we stick to Feb.. :)

We have only told our parents so far. And I think I won't be running around telling everyone right after our scan either.. Just tell a few important people and then only as needed after that (we definitely won't be broadcasting on facebook)..


----------



## MissSazra

Hi again everyone, still no internet but on my phone so at least I still have access to here. The move is going ok, still loads of boxes around but we're getting there! This is a 3 bed house and we've moved from a 2 bed so more room but loads of stuff to fill it! 

I'm watching this thread so excitedly, I can't wait for news of new arrivals! Xx


----------



## turtlebeach

My waters have broken!!!!!

I woke up a few hours ago and felt a gush I was half asleep but there was loads. I grabbed a pillow and put it inbetween my legs as I knew I had to get to the bathrooom (it was the only thing near and I was worried about the matress!!). It was soooo much waters!!! I couldn't believe how much - there was no doubt what it was! I know some people only get a trickle but my advice is to buy lots of maternity pads as I've got through loads already! My bump looks a bit smaller now all that's come out!! 

I phoned my midwife and as I'm not contracting yet they said to stay at home. I have to go in to get checked in 3 more hours (or to go in if I start getting bad contractions of stained fluid) I have a dull ache in lower back and a very very mild dull period like pain feeling. I just want things to start but realise it could not until tomorrow - so excited thou!!!! I'm 38 weeks exactly today!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh my gosh Turtle! No wonder you're excited, I'm excited for you! I really hope it all goes smoothly for you and can't wait for any further news! Xx


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:


> My waters have broken!!!!!
> 
> I woke up a few hours ago and felt a gush I was half asleep but there was loads. I grabbed a pillow and put it inbetween my legs as I knew I had to get to the bathrooom (it was the only thing near and I was worried about the matress!!). It was soooo much waters!!! I couldn't believe how much - there was no doubt what it was! I know some people only get a trickle but my advice is to buy lots of maternity pads as I've got through loads already! My bump looks a bit smaller now all that's come out!!
> 
> I phoned my midwife and as I'm not contracting yet they said to stay at home. I have to go in to get checked in 3 more hours (or to go in if I start getting bad contractions of stained fluid) I have a dull ache in lower back and a very very mild dull period like pain feeling. I just want things to start but realise it could not until tomorrow - so excited thou!!!! I'm 38 weeks exactly today!

Yay! I'm a bit jealous! I hope things have started moving along. Please keep us updated.


----------



## turtlebeach

Got monitored To check babies heart rate and contractions have started I got sent home until they progress more... It's starting to hurt more now and I'm still leaking my waters loads (can't believe how much there is) my bump fundal height is smaller now than a few weeks ago! It's hopefully going to be today thou (they will induce tomorrow morning if things don't happen as there is risk of infection once waters have gone) but going by these pains it's all happening now!!! X


----------



## SMFirst

exciting turtle!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Rducky you won't be long. When I think about it I've had weird signs for days but didn't notice - I went crazy cleaning n tidying a few days ago. I've been feeling sick on and off for 2 days and last night my oh dreamt I gave birth... Just had strong contraction could barely talk it's hard to know when to go back in thou!! Lucky it's only 10 min drive away!! Just watching tv and on here to try and pass some time x


----------



## rducky

Turtle, sounds like things are moving along. How far apart are the contractions? I was told to go in when they are 5 minutes apart, lasting 1 minute each.

Yesterday, I started getting a lot of pelvic bone pain...feels like it's splitting apart. I'm wondering if it means that the baby's moved down even more. I hope so.

What time is it where you are?


----------



## turtlebeach

Sounds like it won't be long if your pelvis is doing that....

It's 17:15 here my waters broke at 8:30 this morning. I'm getting contractions roughly every 6 mins for about 30-40 secs I'm waiting longer till I phone to go back in thou as I'd rather be on my sofa watching tv than at a hospital... I think it will be a bit longer yet but we will see...


----------



## rducky

Yes, I think that's a good plan...stay home as long as you can because everything is just more comfortable in your own place!

I'm so excited for you!

Going to the midwife myself at 4pm...I'll ask her what she thinks about my pelvis.


----------



## flyingduster

omg turtle! How exciting!!!!!!!! FX and all the best wishes for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay turtle!!! Now I'm going to be stalking this thread like a mad woman!! hehehe!! I can't wait to see how things go! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## rducky

Turtle? I guess you're either asleep or at the hospital...hope everything is going well!


----------



## rducky

So, AFM, I am not dilated at all but my cervix is soft. So I guess that's good...

Midwife suggested Red Raspberry Leaf tea and agreed for me to see about going to an acupuncturist. Gonna give them a call in the morning. She's got me nervous cuz she says she thinks "I've got a good size baby in there"...whatever that means!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi ladies! So sorry for going MIA here the past couple months! I just got pretty overwhelmed with things and didn't have time to be on here. My husband was out of town for 3 weeks in June and I was still working so that left me pretty exhausted all the time. Was also having some major issues with my dogs that were physically and emotionally difficult to deal with while he was away. Thankfully he will be home now till the 2nd week in August and I am on my maternity leave so I can just relax now. Myself and the baby are doing well... just had another ultrasound cause the doc thought baby was measuring a little large for my dates, but turns out she seems to be pretty normal in size which is good! As for myself I guess just the normal 1 week to go aches and pains.... fatigue, back ache, increased pelvic pain/pressure etc. 

Well I certainly hope the rest of your pregnancies have been going smoothly! I'm eager to read back a ways and catch up on what's been going on with everyone. Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## rducky

Harli, great to see you again! Glad everything is going well.

Turtle went in to labor yesterday so we're all waiting to hear from her!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi all baby James was born yesterday weighing 5lbs 6oz he's tiny just like his mum but healthy and perfect and soooo sooo cute!!! I'm loving being a mum and can't wait for you all to join me soon. I've not had much sleep but am not tired as am still in amazment :) 

Birth was long but went well. Just had gas n air n a bit of pain killer think it was Called dazamorphine or something. Had a few stitches but they don't hurt I've stayed in over night but they are letting me home later today. 

X


----------



## HarliRexx

OMG that is awesome! I'm so glad the birth went smoothly and your precious little fella is healthy and doing well! CONGRATS! Enjoy these early moments of motherhood but take advantage of having the extra help while you are in hospital and rest up!
:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Turtle!! Put up pics when you can


----------



## rducky

Congrats, Turtle! Can't wait to see pics when you have a chance!

So that makes the 1st baby for our group on July 19th. We'll have to start our baby buddy thread soon, cuz I hope some more babies decide to join us soon!

Harli, how are you doing? I see your ticker says 39 weeks today. Any signs?

I was at the midwife on Monday, can't remember if I updated with this or not...She said that cervix is soft, but not dilated at the time. She's got me drinking Red Raspberry Leaf and Nettle tea and suggested acupuncture. I'm going tomorrow at 10am. The acupuncturist said not to come alone cuz she had a lady's water break in her treatment room last week. I've got my fingers crossed that I get a similar result (maybe not water breaking....but it could start something off!)


----------



## HarliRexx

Yep just a week to my due date now! So hard to believe! I don't have any feelings as far as if I'm close or not, but at my appt a week ago I was 1cm dilated, 75% effaced. I have another appt today so I'll update soon if there have been any changes. I know dilation and effacement arent necessarily good indicators of when you'll go into labor but it still makes me feel like things are progressing at least!

I've heard great things about accupuncture and labor. I'm so eager to hear what kind of results you have with it! FX'd for you!


----------



## HarliRexx

Rducky it looks like you recently had your 1st wedding anniversary... congrats!


----------



## MissSazra

Congratulations turtle, what fabulous news! Xx


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooooh congrats turtle!!!!!! Can't wait to see photos!! What a tiny boy, but he sounds perfect! How does it feel to REALLY be a mum!??


----------



## HarliRexx

Just got home from my appointment. Not much has changed in my dilation and effacement... 1.5 cm dilated, 80% effaced. But doc said baby was definitely further down in my pelvis. She didn't give me a specific station number this time but last week was -2... so at least something noticeably different from that. There's no way to know for sure but it may be helping that I've been sitting/rocking/lightly bouncing on my birthing ball this past week.

Also reviewed my birth preferences with her today. Have you guys done yours yet? I'll share mine with you:

-Husband and mother as support people in delivery room.
-No other family or friends in hospital till we decide we are ready for visitors.
-I want to be given every possible chance to have a natural, active labor. 
-I want to be free to move about the room, use different labor positions, birthing ball, etc.
-As little labor interventions as possible unless there is clear indication the baby is in distress. 
-I prefer not to have an episiotomy unless required for baby's safety. If so, I want a local anaestetic.
-Hubby will cut umbilical cord. Delay cord clamping and cutting for 90 seconds to 2 minutes. 
-Skin to skin contact and feeding as soon as possible.
- I'm ok with baby receiving vitamin K but no other shots or cream/ointment in eyes.


----------



## Sideways 8

Congratulations turtle!! How precious!! I can't wait to see pictures :)

Harli, I like the birth plan you've picked out. Sounds very close to what I prefer. At my SIL's son's birth all the family was waiting in a waiting room like vultures, lol. I don't want that, I want time to recover from the exhaustion and get some time to just be myself for a bit. And, unlike you I want every bit of pain management they can throw at me lol.

rducky, good luck with the acupuncture! I know you'll keep us updated, I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Wow, I feel like I'm back in TTC cheering all of you on as the end of your TWW was approaching and we're waiting on your BFP. lol


----------



## flyingduster

lol I know the feeling sideways!!! I'm sure the time will fly for us though... lol! But it still seems so far away too!

Harli I love your birth preferences, I haven't got mine sorted really, as in I haven't been over them and written them down with the midwife yet (won't be long though!) but I do have strong ideas of what I want and don't want so I don't think they'll take much sorting out to get them onto paper!!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rducky

I haven't formally written birth preferences because I'm so lucky with my midwives. Everything on Harli's list is basically their protocol.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me with my acupuncture appointment! I'm really hoping something happens soon! It's supposed to get to 45 degrees celsius here today and I don't know if I'll be able to stand the heat.

Can't wait to be cheering you girls on too! Don't worry the time will pass so quickly (except maybe the last week :wacko:)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi all

Quick post while he's feeding! Lovin being a mum - it's very tiring thou!!! All sleep now while you still have the chance. I'm breast feeding so he's needing feeds every 2-3 hours day n night and he's for about 30 mins a time at least. In between that I'm burping, changing nappies, changing his clothes n bedding when he dribbles everywhere or pukes hehe! It's lovely thou you won't care u r tired cos you have an amazing lil baby!

Word of advice stack ya freezers now with made meals while u can as you won't have much time to eat - I've been living on take away!


----------



## turtlebeach

Oh and your washing machine will never stop running!!!!! Especially if he's a good puker like mine! 

Will try n attach pic but am using a phone as laptop is broken again! X


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks for the update Turtle! How wonderful!!! I've definitely being taking the advice (which many have given me) to rest while I still can! I do have a number of frozen meals stashed but my pastor's wife also let me know this week that they provide frozen meals for all new parents in the church as well whichis so great! I am anxiously awaiting the day when I will be a new mom as well! I truely can't even imagine how it will feel! Keep enjoying those new first days of motherhood! XO


----------



## Sideways 8

I have a few more weeks to go but I am already taking the advice of resting a bunch! But then I get winds of energy and work on projects around the house lol. I'm so very excited and happy for you turtle. I can't wait to see your beautiful boy :hugs:


----------



## turtlebeach

Stock up on maternity pads and also breast pads. Day 3 my milk came in (before then it was just pre milk) my boobs have gone even more massive and are like rocks - big ouch!!!

Just got out of bed and realised the milk has leaked out everywhere!!!! I knew it would happen but not like this lol. I've also just sent oh out to buy nipple cream n sheilds as nipples are cracked (not tryin to scare anyone just thought least u can get in the supplies u may need before hand if u r like me n didn't think there would be much milk!)

James is doin well - he's a hungry little thing. I'm runnng on average 2-3 hours sleep a night as he's needing feeds every 2 hours n then I'm grabbing what I can in the day - when I can! - still lovin it thou!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wish I could post a pic but it won't let me - I know I would say this cos I'm his mum but he is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!! He has brown eyes and dark hair and the cutest little face! X


----------



## rducky

Hey Ladies,

My water broke about 3.5 hrs ago. We were up at DH's parents' cottage. So we drove home with me having contractions about every 6 minutes. Midwife said try to get some sleep...ya right...so I'm waiting until it's time to go in.

I'll keep you updated....


----------



## Sideways 8

yay rducky!!! Can't wait! I know you'll keep us updated. :) Good luck sweetie and don't forget also to let us know what team you're on! :)


----------



## SMFirst

good luck for an easy labor rducky!!


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck rducky, so excited for you! Xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Whoo hoo! So how long after the acupuncture did this happen? Do you think that helped get things moving? Were you having any contractions/ other early signs of labor before your waters broke? Well I hope you are able to get some rest. Can't wait to hear more from you soon! How exciting!


----------



## rducky

Had acupuncture on Thursday.

Contractions started at 3am, water broke at 3:30am.

Going to birthing center now...I'll update when I can!

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo!!!! Good luck rducky! Can't wait to hear; keep well and enjoy it as best you can!!!!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

cheering on rducky!! :)


----------



## Sideways 8

flying we don't have much longer either eh?? The weeks fly by! I'm getting nervous...lol. Not so much about labor and delivery but about being responsible for a little person!!


----------



## flyingduster

Sideways; I know aey!!! All these births are driving it home too... I have another friend, who announced her pregnancy all of about 10 days before I got my BFP, who just had her wee girl on thursday too.... Seeing the photos of her with her baby are surreal, like, wow. You MADE that. *I* am making one!! omg! The kicks I'm getting are gonna come out and be another human being... I mean I've obviously always known that, but sometimes it hits home sooooo much more.

Cheering you on rducky, from all the way down here!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! Thought that whilst we're eagerly awaiting news from rducky I'd update with some good news of my own. I'm overweight and was referred to a dietician by my consultant, well I went today, and have only put on 2lbs since getting pregnant. I was worried in case the baby wasn't getting enough of what it needs but she said everything was great and not to worry. The baby is on track according to the scans so I'm really proud of myself for not binging and putting on loads by this stage! :) 
Hope everyone else is ok! Xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow MissSazra that is incredible! Fantastic job! How wonderful that you and the little one are so healthy because of the good changes you are making :happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Harli. Now I've made so many good changes to my diet I really hope to be able to continue them once the baby is here so that I can lose weight and get really fit and healthy. :)


----------



## SMFirst

That's great MissSazra :)

Well I'm sure you guys have had many discussions on baby gear here but I didn't read back..

I had some time to kill on Friday so I started doing some research on things. figuring it would take me weeks to decide on things.. 

Well I found a stroller/ car seat "travel system" that I liked, and it happened to be on sale, and I had a 15% off coupon so I went out and bought it on the weekend! (Had to get DH's permission as we'd promised to hold off on buying things but he said ok) - It's the Graco Quattro Tour - it's big but it fits in our car :)

While at the store (Sears) I signed up for the baby registry there (mainly so I could get more coupons :) )

So now I have to hold back from buying anything else for a while :)


I also told my close friends our news, and they were all excited (my one friend just had a baby last week actually and she sent me home with some maternity clothes :) )

So things are rolling along!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo Miss Sazra! I know exactly how you feel; I too am heavily overweight and was a bit worried about bub, but so far bub is strong and healthy, and I haven't gained a single ounce! So FX I can keep up with the healthier eating and lifestyle and when I give birth I'll have actually LOST weight. lol!!


and yay SM for buying stuff!!! hehe. We had a ton of stuff by 12 weeks ( a cot, a changing table, half the nursery finished.... lol) so I dunno how you can hold back! lol!!! Do you have a scan soon?? I balled my eyes out at the 13 week scan, it was amazing watching such a real wee baby jumping and wriggling around in there!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SMFirst

Flying - we had the NT scan last Thursday - it all went well, but the baby wasn't moving too much (at least when we were watching the screen). 

Heartrate and measurements all looked good so we were happy (but we already have the doppler so we'd heard the heartbeat already, thankfully otherwise I would have gone crazy with the wait!)


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow SM I totally missed that you were pregnant while I was away! I did notice the "other" under your SN but missed the pregnancy ticker...so a belated congrats to you!!! I'm happy all looks good with your little one so far! 

I was considering going with the graco quattro travel system as well but ended up getting a chicco. Happy shopping!


----------



## SMFirst

Harli- yeah I should change my status there.. I was hesitant but feeling good about it now :)


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone! Came to see if rducky had updated us but we're still waiting :) Hopefully she and baby are doing well now!

MissSazra that's awesome!! I've already gained all the weight they wanted me to for the entire pregnancy... but they think a lot of it is water retention. Boy I hope so because I am swolt up lol!! And good for you too flying! I'm going to try to reduce the amount of water I'm retaining by lowering sodium and drinking more water, etc. But if it doesn't work out then whatever, I'll lose it all after Bonnie is out!

As far as buying stuff, poor Bonnie only has a stuffed lamb, a bedding set, a few pieces of clothing, and 2 boxes of diapers. *sigh* We've just been lazy procrastinating, plus I haven't had my shower yet. We should probably go ahead and purchase some of the bigger ticket items like the travel system -- we've picked out the Graco Stylus. I wanted one of the Chicco ones but the carseat/carrier thing was so heavy by itself that I couldn't imagine toting it plus the weight of a baby.

As for me, nothing much to update except I got the painting in the nursery done, and this weekend I will FINALLY start tiling the bathroom floor (guest bathroom). I'm hoping too that the nursery furniture will finally arrive. It's been 5 weeks or longer at least! I'll have to remember to call them tomorrow.

Harli, have you started getting any signs that it's getting close yet??


----------



## rducky

Hi Ladies!

24 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing and here she is!

Aoife (pronounced Ee-fa) Jacqueline Araminta

July 25th @ 02:26
7lbs, 12oz 19 inches
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0105-1.jpg

I'm pretty tired, but we're all doing well!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my she is soo pretty!!! Congrats rducky!! Get some well deserved rest sweetie, I'm sure you're on cloud 9!


----------



## HarliRexx

OMG how precious! She is beautiful with a beautiful name also! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Congratulations rducky! She is absolutely gorgeous! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

Beautiful girl Branwen :) 

(I can't remember if you knew it was a girl?)

She looks big! I love all the knits :)

Get some rest when you can!!


----------



## flyingduster

ooooohhhh!!! Congrats! She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## rducky

Thanks everyone!

I haven't been able to get on the computer much. Having a few challenges with breastfeeding so I'm working on that a lot.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## HarliRexx

Not much to report here. Just trying to stay indoors since I abolutely can't take the heat at this point. Also avoiding being in public because I don't want to get sick here at the last minute! 

Still can't tell if I'm close at all or not. My mom said the 3 labors she had with us all came suddenly and were fast...between 6 and 9 hours. That would be great! But for now I'm just hoping I go naturally sometime in the next several days.


----------



## flyingduster

wow Harli, the waiting must be dragging now! 

All is well here. The heat is no problem cos it's winter here! lol! We had our first (and only probably) decent dumping of snow last weekend which made me miss my midwife appointment, so need to arrange another of them. But other than that, all is going along, and the weeks are still flying by for me...


----------



## HarliRexx

Just wanted to vent...
I'm only 2 days past my dd and already sick of people asking "Where is she?" "Are they going to induce you?" "Are they going to do a c section?" 
GRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> Just wanted to vent...
> I'm only 2 days past my dd and already sick of people asking "Where is she?" "Are they going to induce you?" "Are they going to do a c section?"
> GRRRRRRRRRRR!

:hugs: I don't really have any advice...those comments made me crazy also and I didn't even go over my DD.


----------



## rducky

So yesterday was pretty bad...haven't been on BnB much cuz of this breastfeeding thing. The milk came in yesterday and I got a fever. Apparently this can be normal when the milk is transitioning...who knew? But like any fever it made me feel like crap. Spent the better part of 2 days crying.
I had already been pumping since we got home because I couldn't get her to latch. My breasts are pretty big (and have now gotten bigger) and the nipples seem flat. Her mouth just isn't big enough to get enough boob in.
Anways, fever broke and I'm feeling much better today. We went to a lactation consultant today and I made some great progress using a nipple shield. At least I don't have to deal with low supply! I'm pumping 40ml from one breast already. I feel like a Jersey cow...

So, for the ladies who want to breastfeed, I've realized that it can be hard but the support is out there. The important thing is to reach out and ask for help and don't feel like you're the problem.

Just one of the few things I've learned in the past 4 days.


----------



## turtlebeach

Big congrats rducky!!!!! She is so pretty!

I know what u mean about the breast feeding thing I had trouble for days with it but don't give up. The pain and fullness gets better (for me about 3-4 days after the milk came in) your body gets used to how much it needs to produce. I was having to take pain killers at first n was very sore n cracked hoewever now all is fine.

Are you loving being a mum? X


----------



## flyingduster

awww rducky, good on you for keeping at it!!! From what I hear it's that first week that kills breastfeeding for so many, but it gets better and better... I'm trying to prepare myself for a tough first week or so in that department cos my nipples are uber sensitive anyway (I'm starting regular nipple cream application in the next few weeks to prepare them! lol) so FX it all works out for us all!!!! 

Love your avatar! :D


Turtle, how are you going???! You need to change your ticker now! lol.


And everyone else??? My bump is getting bigger now, 11 weeks to go as of yesterday, and with the births on here as well as knowing two friends who have given birth in the last 8 days is making it all seem soooooooooooo real!! 

My bump as of this afternoon (29+1)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2729.jpg


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky your little girl is so sweet :) How precious. I'm glad you're feeling better now, and that feeding is beginning to go smoother for you. :flower: for being strong!!

Harli I can understand how frustrating that must be, with people asking you that stuff all day every day. I get so frustrated at work because for me, every day I walk in I'm bombarded with questions (usually from the same people!!!) about how much longer I have, or how far along are you, when's your due date.... "I'm like are you paying attention!! I told you last week!!" I've started becoming snippy with them, someone I told the other day when they asked how much longer I got, I said, "1 week less than the last time you asked me!" UGH. I have a whiteboard in my office with those kinds of questions written on it, and I put a tally mark next to them each time I'm asked in a week. lol


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> rducky your little girl is so sweet :) How precious. I'm glad you're feeling better now, and that feeding is beginning to go smoother for you. :flower: for being strong!!
> 
> Harli I can understand how frustrating that must be, with people asking you that stuff all day every day. I get so frustrated at work because for me, every day I walk in I'm bombarded with questions (usually from the same people!!!) about how much longer I have, or how far along are you, when's your due date.... "I'm like are you paying attention!! I told you last week!!" I've started becoming snippy with them, someone I told the other day when they asked how much longer I got, I said, "1 week less than the last time you asked me!" UGH. *I have a whiteboard in my office with those kinds of questions written on it, and I put a tally mark next to them each time I'm asked in a week. lol*

Ha ha...love that!


----------



## rducky

So far, being a mum has been pretty great (besides what I said in my last post...) There's so much to learn and figure out. It's a really crazy feeling realizing that this new little person depends on you for everything...literally everything.
The first few days have been hard so I'm looking forward to really settling in to our new normal and enjoying life with a newborn, cuz I know this special time won't last long. They grow so fast!

Midwife weighed her today and she has gained 200 grams in 2 days.


----------



## SMFirst

Hope all is going well Harli!! get that baby out!

And rducky and turtle, hope you have adjusted well to having the little one home..

Sideways and MissSazra - How are you doing? Hope the summer heat isn't too bad for you (we have had little to no summer weather here - it's cool and cloudy most days, but I'm ok with that)

My DH and I were discussing baby things last night, and I realized things still haven't sunk in that we are really having a baby. I was thinking maybe it'll feel real when I feel the baby move, but I think it won't become a reality until I'm in labor :)

I've bought a few more little things, a few more maternity clothes, and a glider rocking chair off craigslist, but holding back on furniture.

Our next scan is at 18 weeks on Sept 6, but that doesn't feel so far away right now (not like February, which feels years away!)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hey everyone! I just got home from another monitoring appt. It was my 3rd NST so far and my first biophysical profile and everything was perfect! Highest score possible on biophysical and A on the NST. So I'm feeling confident in my decision to give her some more time. The nurses made a couple comments about me not being on the inducton list but I just brushed it off...obviously my baby is fine so why should I be?! I was also irritated with the last doc I met with yesterday. She said they don't like anyone to go more than a week past their dd and talked to me about all the risks of going past your dd but didn't talk AT ALL about the risks of induction and all the interventions that are likely to come with it! The nurse that did my NST also made a comment about not waiting too long to come in because I "don't want to be like a crazy person on the ride here". I find it very irritating when other people tell me what I want and I'd rather be at home and more comfortable during my labor than in the hospital! Whatever...my baby is doing great so I'm just gonna continue to try to relax and hope she comes soon!


----------



## HarliRexx

SM I started feeling the baby move shortly after my 18 wk scan and that certainly made it seem more real! So are you hoping to find out the gender of the baby at that appt?


----------



## SMFirst

Harli - that's great all is going well - I'd say just wait a little longer.. Have you had that sweep thing they do? (I don't know much about it..)

We won't be finding out the gender, keep it a surprise :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah she tried to do a sweep on me but said since I was only about 1.5 cm dilated it probably wouldn't do much good. 

Oh after my NST the nurse also told me I was cramping a bit. Idk if that's a good sign... I guess I should have asked!

I'm glad I decided to find out my baby's gender but it would also be very exciting to be surprised. Team yellow for SM!


----------



## flyingduster

yay for another team yellow SM! I feel a bit lonely on team yellow sometimes, sooooooo many others find out the gender, but I'm sooooo enjoying keeping it a surprise until birth!! lol

Harli, stick to your guns girl! Don't let them pressure you into anything you don't want or need, your wee girl is totally fine in there waiting, and it's VERY normal to go over 40 weeks still! Especially with your first! FX she makes an appearance soon though so you don't need to make any tough decisions!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! We're team yellow as well, I was convinced it was a boy but after a dream a couple of nights ago I'm now not so sure. 
The heat here is getting a bit much but it's not what I'd call hot (if I weren't pregnant!!! Lol)

Good for you Harli for not being pressured, that's the approach I hope to take, I want as few interventions as possible and certainly don't want to be induced.

Over the past week I have acquired the most active, squirmy, prodding, kicking baby going. I love to just sit quietly and watch my stomach move!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone :) I'm doing well too. Just busy busy getting stuff ready around the house. I tiled the guest bathroom floor last weekend and I plan on doing the master bath this weekend. I did it all by myself!

Bonnie has decided that my rib cage is a comfy place to call home. *sigh* LOL I can't believe I have 9 weeks to go. Harli, I imagine you're probably ready to meet your sweet baby girl :) And good for you for not letting them pressure you into something you don't really want to do. I want to not be induced either, unless her well-being is at stake.

It's so dang hot here. It got up to 102 today. Harli, I know PA got super hot a couple weeks ago, like 115 or something?? I can't imagine! Especially for the northeast!

Anyway, not much else going on really. Still waiting on furniture... I'm getting a little nervous as it's been like 6 weeks since we ordered it. Hopefully it'll be here any day now. I'll have to get DH to call them tomorrow.

Have a wonderful evening ladies!


----------



## rducky

Hey Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL. I've been in hospital for 3 days due to endometritis (infection of uterus). Nobody's really sure what caused it but it made me so sick with fevers that I had to be admitted and have 3 different IV antibiotics. Just got home last night with a prescription for 1 more week of antibiotics.
Breastfeeding is still a struggle but I'm trying to keep at it. Been pumping a lot so no formula required for my girly, I'm happy about that at least.

Harli, I hope something starts moving soon for you. I totally understand you about the heat!


----------



## SMFirst

sorry to hear that rducky :( hope the antibiotics help quickly!


----------



## HarliRexx

How awful rducky! I'm so sorry to hear that but I'm glad you are well enough to be home and I hope you continue to get well quickly!


----------



## Sideways 8

oh wow rducky I'm so sorry you went through that. Glad you're back home and I'm praying these antibiotics will nip this in the bud soon.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well ladies, I SEEM to be in labour, although it is so slow going it's hard for me to believe it's real! I had a bloody show this morning around 3:30 am and started timing contractions right away. They were almost exactly 10 min apart until 5:30 and I fell asleep. Woke up at 8 am and they've been around 10-12 min apart since then and it's now noon here. I can't help but be nervous! I just hope my labor progresses so they don't want to augment it with pitocin! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Sideways 8

yay!!! good luck Harli, can't wait to see pics of your little girl!!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo!!!! Goooooo Harli! Good luck hun


----------



## HarliRexx

Just came home from another NST that I had scheduled from earlier this week. Everything was fine. Right now contractions are still only 8-10 min apart so I'm just waiting it out. I really want it to get worse so it feels real LOL!


----------



## rducky

Good luck, Harli! I hope things are moving along by now. Can't wait to see an update!


----------



## Sideways 8

^^ wss!!

Good luck Harli!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hope all goes well and quickly from here on in Harli :)


Well I told the rest of my team at work today about being pregnant - it's nice when people are genuinely excited for you :)

But now it's time to get home!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! I had my darling baby girl early this morning! Kennedy Olyssa Rossi, 8/9/11 at 4:09 AM, 8lbs 8oz, 23 inches long. I will post details and pics soon. Thank you all for your support! We are so incredibly happy!


----------



## MissSazra

Congrats Harli, that's fantastic news. Can't wait to see some pictures! Xx


----------



## turtlebeach

Awww yay just popped on quickly while James is napping - congrats harli!!!!

X


----------



## rducky

Congrats Harli! Can't wait to see some pics and hear all about it!


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Harli!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay Harli!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## flyingduster

yaaaaaaaaayy!!!! Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## rducky

Finally here's Aoife's birth story....it's quite long:

What a weekend...it all started with our cat, Jinx. She&#8217;s our 10 year old furbaby and she got sick the day before my due date. She was having &#8220;accidents&#8221; in the house which was completely out of her usual behavior. We headed to the vet to figure out what was going on. The vet wanted to get a sterile urine sample from her by taking the urine from her bladder with a needle. Off she went to the procedure room and we heard a lot of howling going on. Back came the vet...Jinx had gotten so mad/scared while they were positioning her that she peed all over the vet! Now she had to stay overnight so they could try again in the morning. I told the vet that my due date was the next day and that I would leave my mother&#8217;s number on the off-chance that I would go in to labor.
So, we left poor Jinx and decided to go up north to Alex&#8217;s parents, which had been our original plan for the day. We got up there in time for supper and decided to stay the night, to return home when the vet called us to pick up the cat....
We had an early night, going to bed at around 10:30pm....it had been a long day!
Fast forward to 2:50am. I got up to pee. As soon as I finished, I was about to stand up from the toilet when the first contraction hit. I was pretty sure that was what it was, but it wasn&#8217;t extremely painful. I got up and went down to the kitchen to walk around a bit. I was paying attention to the pains and noticed that they were coming around every 8 minutes. I decided to lie down because it was very manageable and I figured that getting more rest would be important if this was THE day.
I lay down in bed and about 2 minutes later I felt a &#8220;pop&#8221; in my pelvic area and felt a little damp. I jumped out of the bed because I didn&#8217;t want to make a mess in my MILs guest bed...ran back to the bathroom. I noticed a few drops of clear liquid on the floor. I sat on the toilet, all I could think to do at the time and waited. Sure enough, when I would get a contraction there would be a leak of fluid. OK...time to wake up Alex. I wasn&#8217;t worried, I just didn&#8217;t want to labor in my in-laws house. I wanted to get home. He got up and I told him what happened. After a few more contractions we were convinced that my membranes were in fact ruptured. He packed up our things and grabbed some old towels to put down in the car. He let his parents know that we were leaving and off we went. It&#8217;s about an hour to get home from their place (Val-Morin). The contractions were manageable but definitely coming regularly and about 6-7 minutes apart on the way home. I was using a timer on my iPad.
When we got home, I called Sinclair (my midwife). Woke her up...it was around 5:00am. She listened to my report and said I should try to get some rest and call her back a bit later in the morning. Right...rest now? I couldn&#8217;t sleep, partly from pain and partly from nerves. Alex did go to sleep. Contractions continued and the time between shortened to about 5 minutes, lasting around 45 seconds. They were more painful but I could still talk through them. We called Sinclair at 9:00am and she decided to come to our house to check me in about an hour. When she arrived she listened to the baby&#8217;s heartbeat (it was fine) and did a vaginal exam. She said that I was about 75% effaced and 1.5cm dilated. I felt ok with that and knew that there would be some hard work ahead. She suggested I stay home for my comfort and call her back when I wasn&#8217;t managing well anymore. Alright...I was fine with that. I was lucky because the day wasn&#8217;t too hot and I was happy to be in my home. I bounced on an exercise ball and took a couple of baths. Contractions continued. Alex made me a snack. The hours went by...
Meanwhile, my mother gets a call from the vet. Jinx can come home around 3:00pm. Great! I was so glad to know that the test had been done and she was ok. Around the same time, I start feeling like the contractions are intensifying. Still around 5 minutes apart but the pain has gone up a couple notches and they&#8217;re lasting a full minute. I&#8217;m having a harder time reminding myself that they will only last a minute and then I will get a break...It&#8217;s harder to find a position that eases the pain...If I try to move when a contraction has already started, it intensifies the pain...
I say to myself, try to make it until your mother gets home with the cat, then we can call Sinclair when I know that Jinx is taken care of and has had her medicine...
My mother arrives with Jinx...it&#8217;s around 3:30pm. She has peed in the car on the way home. Great! Poor cat has had a rough few days. And she stinks. Alex and my mom decide to give her a bath...she really reeks. Her fur is about 3 inches long. Needless to say she is unimpressed.
I&#8217;m stuck in our bedroom at this point because I&#8217;m getting hot. I&#8217;ve turned on the air conditioner and I feel like I&#8217;m struggling, not managing well. My cat is having a bath...I can&#8217;t go to the bathroom.
Finally they finish with Jinx and Alex comes back in to our bedroom. It&#8217;s time to call Sinclair. I have to stop talking when I get a contraction. It hurts. She says meet me at the birthing center in an hour. So, now I have something to focus on for a few minutes...making sure I get all the last minute items I wanted in the bag. Oddly enough, I remember that I want to mail a few thank you cards for baby gifts we received. Weird. Off we go, with a stop at the mail box.
The drive to the center was not too bad, but I had more pain when we drove over bumps. I made it there, still leaking fluid all over the place. I had used up almost every towel we owned at this point, leaving them in a heap in our bathroom at home.
We got &#8220;settled in&#8221; to the room with the bathtub and Sinclair checked my cervix. 100% effaced and ...2cm dilated?!? It was 5:00pm. I had been at this for 14 hours...what? She told me not to be discouraged...this was average and normal. It would speed up as I worked through the contractions. I remember feeling a bit let down, but I didn&#8217;t feel derailed...there was more work to be done, that&#8217;s all.
The next hours are more of a blur to me. I remember having contraction after contraction...feeling like I was finished, that I couldn&#8217;t continue. I told this to Alex and Sinclair. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know how many more I can do...&#8221; Sinclair said &#8220;You&#8217;ll do as many as you need to...&#8221; Logical, what I needed to hear, but still kinda hard to take...I labored standing up in the corner of the bathroom, sitting on the big ball, in the bathtub, back in the bathroom, on hands and knees on the bed. I was thirsty, drinking a lot of water and Gatorade.
I ended up in the bathtub again and that&#8217;s finally where I started feeling the urge to push. I guess this was around 11:45pm...not sure exactly. My body would just start to take over and push really hard. It hurt a lot. I was remember that woman who came to our prenatal class who said it had been a relief to push...I wasn&#8217;t feeling that. I realize now that for the first half hour I was resisting the pushing, sort of fighting against it...not good, but I didn&#8217;t know I was doing it at the time. Alex says that the contractions were coming every 1-2 minutes at this point. He said that I would fall asleep in between, actually snoring, until he would see my eyes pop open and he knew that another contraction was starting. I know that I was dozing off, but to me it felt like I had gone to sleep for 15-20 minutes, not 1 or 2. By this point I had had a bloody show, so Sinclair said that things were definitely moving along.
Sinclair suggested I get out of the bath and change positions. I got on the bed and she was helping me brace my legs. I got a really bad cramp behind both my knees which made it quite difficult but she braced my legs and helped me. I don&#8217;t know how long I continued to push. Then she suggested that I get up and sit on the toilet. The gravity might help the baby come down. I sat on the toilet and had more bloody show which was encouraging. A few pushes and it really felt like the baby was finally moving. Back to bed I went and Sinclair helped me to brace my legs again. She talked to me about how she may tell me to hold back pushing to help avoid tearing and that the time was coming soon. I remember that at one point she said to put my hand down and I could feel the baby&#8217;s head. She told me that she didn&#8217;t have much hair. Wow! I was really doing this! I was almost done!
The ring of fire was exactly like it was called but although it was really intense pain I don&#8217;t think it lasted very long. All of a sudden the baby&#8217;s head was out and I wasn&#8217;t sure what to do! Sinclair didn&#8217;t tell me not to push but I heard her say that the cord was around the baby&#8217;s neck once, but not pulled tight. Then, my body pushed again, not really me doing it consciously and instantly there was relief of pain and I realized that the baby was all the way out. Sinclair place the baby on my chest. It was 2:26am. I was looking down at this marbly greyish-bluish-purplish-reddish tiny human. Eyes were open looking around, making noises but not screaming. Very calm. She had very little vernix on her skin. Very fine fair hair and those special navy blue newborn eyes. Really long finger nails. Before my eyes, the baby started to change color becoming more pink and red instead of marbled...
I still didn&#8217;t know if we had a boy or a girl. I asked. Alex said &#8220;I don&#8217;t know&#8221;. The baby was covered in a little blanket. I said &#8220;Could you check?&#8221; I couldn&#8217;t really move to check my self as my legs/entire body was still cramped up. He said &#8220;Oh, ok...&#8221; and lifted the blanket. He announced that we had a girl! It was amazing because he had had a premonition during the pregnancy that the baby was a girl. It became a lot more real once I knew what the gender was. This all happened so fast. He cut the cord when it stopped pulsing and then we waited about 20-25 minutes for the placenta. I got an injection of oxytocin because I lost about 500mL of blood after delivering the placenta and Sinclair massaged my uterus a lot and then the bleeding slowed down. My placenta was shaped like a heart and the cord was attached right at the edge in the point of the heart. It was amazing to see.
I couldn&#8217;t believe that I had grown this baby and then managed to push her out on my own! She looked perfect and we were so happy. I was excited that we got a girl. We tried to rest but I guess the adrenaline was still running high because I didn&#8217;t sleep after for several hours. She showed some interest in breastfeeding at first, then after a few hours she drifted off into a long newborn sleep. We went home at around 4:00pm.
Oh ya, and after all that, Jinx is ok. She had some antibiotics and is back to her usual self. All 3 cats are fairly unimpressed with Aoife...nervous of her crying and loud noises and feeling upset because they thought that we had renovated her room for them...


----------



## SMFirst

wow Branwen that's a great story. Glad it all went smoothly (although over a long course of time!) Put up some more pics when you can :)


----------



## flyingduster

awwwww, see now I'm crying reading that!! Such a wonderful story! Gorgeous and wonderful. Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

oh what a wonderful story to share!! You inspire me to maybe want to try an all-natural birth! Well, did the slowing down technique keep you from tearing at all?

And that's interesting about Jinx (hehe, like the kitty on Meet the Parents) having accidents around the house, maybe she knew something was about to happen and was getting jealous of an impending new resident in the home? Glad she's feeling better and that you guys are settling in :) :flower:


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I did have a very small 2nd degree tear. I got 2-3 internal stitches and 2-3 external stitches. The freezing was actually worse than the stitches! And it healed super quick.

Turns out that Jinx had a bladder infection. She got an antibiotic shot and she's feeling a lot better. I felt so bad for her...her belly hurt so much that she licked all the fur off...Down to bare skin on a 5 inch patch between her back legs. It's growing back now!

I'll try to post more pics soon. I'm mostly only iPad now while Aoife is feeding.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I just got back from my 4D scan and have one of the pics as my avatar! It was so exciting to really see what s/he's going to look like, and now I really can't wait to meet him or her.

It's weird cos in some pictures s/he looks more like a boy and in some more like a girl, so s/he's going to keep us guessing right up until the big day. I have the strongest feeling it's a boy but every dream I've had where the baby has arrived (or being born) it's a girl so now I'm doubting myself! lol

Hope everyone is doing ok! Xx


----------



## rducky

Cute pic MissSazra! The surprise is definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow MissSazra what a great picture! He/she looks like they're in deep thought LOL. I never did get a 4D scan... oh well. And I can't believe you're already at 26 weeks.. time is flying for everyone it seems! Including our new mommy friends who have 1-month-old's!

Rducky what do you mean freezing?? Yikes!! LOL maybe I don't want to know? I am starting to get nervous about labor and delivery. Not really bad nervous, but enough to where I think about it often. Well, this baby has to come out one way or the other! :haha:

As for me, not much to update. Still working on home improvement projects LOL. It's unreal what nesting does for you. I'm also *still* waiting on my nursery furniture to get here! Ugh it's been 8 weeks since I placed the order!! Hopefully we'll get the call any day now. If Bonnie gets here before the furniture does I guess we'll just set her up in a dresser drawer or something lol.


----------



## MissSazra

Time certainly has flown by, but now we're reaching the last bit I'm getting more and more impatient! lol
It seems like only yesterday that I reached the half way point and now we're 7 weeks on, so I know the time will pass quickly.

I can't believe you only have 6 and a bit weeks left Sideways. I hope you manage to get the furniture sorted, I think I'd be phoning/emailing them every day!


----------



## Sideways 8

I know it's unreal, right? I'm thinking these next few weeks will drag by for me though. The week from 32 to 33 took forever! I'm not at all upset about that though, as much as I want to meet my daughter, I'm ready for life to slow down just a little bit so I can relax!


----------



## rducky

For me the last week was the slowest! But now the time flies...Aoife will be 4 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## rducky

Here are some pictures...sorry they're so big!

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0036.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0194.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0182-1.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0169-1.jpg


----------



## SMFirst

cute pics :)

At first I was against the 4D scans because I thought they looked quite alien, but now that I'm a bit more used to them I like the idea, but I don't know if we'll go for it. We'll see.


----------



## MissSazra

They're lovely pictures rducky, such a little sweetie you have there! Xx


----------



## MissSazra

SMFirst said:


> cute pics :)
> 
> At first I was against the 4D scans because I thought they looked quite alien, but now that I'm a bit more used to them I like the idea, but I don't know if we'll go for it. We'll see.

I have to admit that a lot of our pictures in 4D look a bit odd/blurry, but we did get a fair few that I just love and made it worthwhile. I think if we have another I wouldn't do it again, as it's just the impatience kicking in this first time.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh, she's so gorgeous rducky!!!

As for the 4D scans, where we get the scans done they switch between normal 2D for the regular checks they need to do, and just switch it into 3D for a few pics. The first scan at like 13 weeks was awesome in 3D, but the second one it looked like an alien and I didn't really like it much at all! But I've got my last scan booked in now and I'll be nearly 35 weeks then, so FX bub looks like a baby then and we'll get some good pics! Cos that's the last until I see it for real....!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Blimey I've had a day of it today. Had my glucose test this morning which was horrible and made me feel sick and faint, but really hoping it comes back ok and that I don't have gestational diabetes. Once I'd had the sugar solution Sprout was dancing around and loving it, sadly s/he was the only one! 

And just got back from the physiotherapist for my SPD and she's left me in agony. I was in pain before I went but it seems worse now, usually she makes me feel better! 

Afternoon on the sofa required I think!

Hope everyone else is doing better than me today! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey guys! Just wanted to check in on everyone and provide a little update myself! I am 36 weeks tomorrow, and went to the doc today for the first cervical check. I am already 2 cm dilated and have lost my plug (although don't remember that happening...). They think it'll be anytime in the next 2-3 weeks!! FX'd!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

wow Sideways - that'd be great if the baby came early (so long as you are prepared!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Susan I hope to be prepared!! LOL. I'm getting help from all kinds of friends for the "material" side (getting rooms ready, etc)... but emotionally prepared, I'm not sure! :)


----------



## rducky

wow, thats exciting! i hadn't dilated at all before going in to labor! you'll be ready. don't worry. sorry no capital letters...trying to bf at computer, otherwise i'd never get on here!

MissSazra. did you get the results of your diabetes test?


----------



## MissSazra

I got my results and I don't have diabetes, so that's great.

Back at work after 6 weeks holiday and I'm shattered. On the plus side, 6 more weeks of work and then I'll be on mat leave, just hope I last that long! lol

I have my ante natal class tomorrow, I'm really looking forward to it and hope they tell us lots of good things.

Exciting times Sideways, I'm sure you're more ready than you think you are! :)


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra... you only have 10 weeks to go!!! WOW!!! I'm so excited for all of us :)

And yes Flying, you are only a week behind me, maybe you can meet your little bubs soon enough after me! :)


----------



## rducky

I can't believe how fast the time has gone. My DH has gone back to work, so I definitely have less time at the computer...you guys are so close to having babies!

MissSazra, so glad to hear that the diabetes tests were negative. That's a relief! One less thing to worry about.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## SMFirst

For some reason, this site won't load when I'm at work (maybe they discovered I was on here too much!) 

And at home I don't tend to get on the computer much..

But I thought I would today just to check in, hope all is well with everyone - Sideways if you are about to have your baby, good luck!!

Well, yesterday I was feeling little nudges inside my belly which felt a bit stronger than just gas bubbles so hopefully that's actually the baby moving :)

I've decided to give cloth diapering a go, so I've ordered a random selection of different types.. I ordered some handmade wool covers off ebay and they are so cute - I hope they work!

Well, it's pouring rain here, the first big rain in months, so I'm not looking forward to the drive to work..


----------



## rducky

Susan, that's great about the cloth diapering. I'm loving it so far. If you have any questions, ask away!

The movements are definitely exciting to feel, makes it seem quite real, eh?


----------



## SMFirst

well now the site seems to be working..

rducky - which are your favorite cloth diapers so far?

my sister is doing CD too, and she recommended getting a few prefolds, a few pockets and a few all-in-ones, so I've got a handfull of each to try..

I figure I will mostly be doing the diaper changes, so I don't worry too much about which my husband will find easiest :)


----------



## rducky

I have mostly Softbums and Applecheeks. A few Blueberry minky pockets, some Bumcheeks and a few Fuzzibunz.

I love the Softbums for the adjustability. They fit from the very beginning (baby was 7lbs, 12oz). They're super easy to use. I notice that DH reaches for those first. We have the bamboo liners.
Applecheeks also fit from the beginning and I love that they're a Canadian company. Super cute diapers, never had a leak. Actually we've never had a leak that wasn't "user-error" with any of the brands I mentioned. We use flushable liners and if a tiny bit is poking out from the diaper it can cause pee to wick out on to clothes. it's only happened a few times. also, cloth diapers hold in baby poo way better than disposables.

The other diapers fit once she had gotten to around 9lbs. i like the pockets for going out. I prestuff them and it makes things easy for the diaper bag. I bought them off Babysteals and Babyhalfoff. usually around 50%off, helps with the price cuz pockets are usually a bit more expensive.

We use cloth wipes also. I have a wipes warmer which i keep a wipes solution in and dip wipes as i need them. i do it that way cuz i've heard of wipes getting musty in the warmer if they're not used fast enough. i like not having to have a garbage for poopy disposable wipes.


----------



## MissSazra

Just got back from the dietician and I've only put on 9lbs this whole pregnancy! I'm so pleased, and she said after the birth I should weigh less than when I started which is great news, as I was so scared of putting on masses of weight then never being able to shift it (being bigger to begin with anyway!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok, especially those of you who are very close to due dates! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, wooohoo! I can't say I'm not jealous. Bonnie has caused me to gain 40 lbs eeekk!!

I have a dumb question, I thought you guys measured weight in stones? I get so confused lol.


I am doing pretty good. I am already dilated to 4cm (can't remember if I already posted that). Not sure how on earth I'm not already in labor!! At least this means I won't have to be in labor very long once it does start. I just hope it's not too quick for me to be able to get an epidural. If you haven't had it administered by 8cm then you're out of luck. So, while I hope the labor progresses quickly, I don't want it to be too quick!! :)


----------



## MissSazra

We do measure in stones, but I haven't reached a stone yet, so still just counting the pounds! :) I'm really hoping to have only put on one stone by the end of it all, that would make me very happy!

I can't believe you only have 10 days left, time seems to be flying by, yet the weeks seem to be dragging for me! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

I think the weight gain is totally variable - I've already gained over 10lbs!! But I had no morning sickness and instead was hungry all the time..

So I have another question: who has a breast pump and what one would you recommend? They're so expensive ! But necessary..


----------



## Sideways 8

I think 10 lbs at 21 weeks is probably normal :)
My biggest weight gain happened between 24 and 28 weeks, I think my appetite went crazy because I gained 11 lbs in those 4 short weeks. The doc was telling me to lay off the ice cream lol. In the next 4 weeks I didn't gain any weight. Either way, I can tell I'm swollen from my face to my toes so I can't wait to drop all this!

Sorry Susan, don't know much about breastfeeding or pumps as I'm going straight to the bottle with my LO. Maybe rducky will get on here soon enough with some advice.

Anyone heard from turtle or Harli?


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, that's great! You must be so happy. I gained 35lbs and I have lost about 25 so far. I did most of my weight gain at the beginning of pregnancy, it really slowed down at the end with no weight gain some weeks.

Breast pumps...I have a Medela Pump in Style (double pump) that was lent to me by my best friend. I like it a lot. I was exclusively pumping for the first 2 weeks cuz we couldn't get Aoife to latch, so I used it a lot. Other friends have the Medela Swing which is a single pump. They also really like the Swing. I don't know much about other brands, but I would definitely recommend Medela. I have another friend who likes the manual Medela pump, can't remember the name of that one though. Harmony, maybe? It all depends how much you expect to pump and for how long...if there are problems with breastfeeding like low supply or difficulty with latching it is suggested to have a double pump to encourage and maintain supply.


----------



## SMFirst

my friend recommended the Medela In Style too.. They are definitely cheaper in the states so it might be a good excuse to go down for a shopping trip!


----------



## flyingduster

that's great miss Sazra, I'm definitely going to be lighter when I pop now, unless I gain a stone or two in the next 2.5 weeks... lol! I'm still *down* 4lb on my pre-preg weight... It really does vary for so many people!!! I stayed perfectly steady until about 30 weeks, then lost 4lb, and so far haven't gained it back again!

Not much for me, I'm down to 17 days until EDD, but who knows if I'll go over or what! Bub is head-down but it's not engaged at all (ie still floating up high under my ribs. Ow!) so I'm still working full time and we continue to wait.... :)


----------



## SMFirst

well thanks a lot rducky.. I checked out that babysteals.com website you mentioned and now I've already been sucked into buying something!! :) I'm afraid it'll become addictive...


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> well thanks a lot rducky.. I checked out that babysteals.com website you mentioned and now I've already been sucked into buying something!! :) I'm afraid it'll become addictive...

LOL! What did you buy?


----------



## SMFirst

I bought a blanket thing that is waterproof on one side and soft on the other, so you can use it for picnics, or to cover the baby carrier or car seat if it's raining.

My justification was that in Vancouver it rains a lot anyway, and also with the baby due in winter, it'll be nice to have a warm and weather-proof cover :)


I also wanted to tell you guys about something else I bought off etsy... Wet bags for cloth diapers. But the bags could be used for other things like swimming gear or even food.. And she makes other nice things too..

The shop is called My Beautiful Girl: https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBeautifulGirl

(of course she's away on vacation right now)

I ordered a few big bags and a few little ones, and they were shipped super fast and look like great quality. Best of all they were great prices!


My other fun shopping experience has been a couple of baby/kids swap meets - they have lots of them here and they are great (but crowded) - I've bought lots of virtually new baby clothes for super cheap (like $1 per piece or less!) - some even have tags on them still! So I would highly recommend trying to find those...

Anyway, otherwise doing well - I'm enjoying feeling the baby moving (still just light but I'm getting to know when he/she is most active - usually right when I'm about to go to sleep!)

Hope everyone else is doing good - we'd love to see more pictures :)


----------



## rducky

I'll definitely check out that shop when she opens up again!

Here are some more recent pictures, sorry they're so big, can't figure out how to make them smaller...

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0436.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0517.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0549.jpg
https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_0239.jpg


----------



## SMFirst

she's so cute - love the smile! How much does she weigh now?

Love the diaper pic too :)


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> she's so cute - love the smile! How much does she weigh now?
> 
> Love the diaper pic too :)

Not sure...we're going to the doc tomorrow so I'll update then.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey guys! Just wanting to let those who aren't following my journal know that I had my little girl on Friday, September 30 at 12:45 pm. She is 20" and was 7 lbs even. Now she is 6 lb 11 oz. :) She's my baby girl!! Go to my journal (link at bottom) if you want to see a couple pics. I'll be back later!


----------



## MissSazra

Congratulations Sideways, she's a little sweetie! Seeing everyone else's pics makes me want Sprout here so much, but I know I don't have very long to wait.

Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, thank you so much!!
Looking back at it now, I can't believe how quickly time flew by in my third trimester. The last couple of weeks seemed to drag and drag, because I was sooo anticipating an early delivery and just wanted to hurry up and meet my little girl!

Sprout will be here before you know it :)


----------



## flyingduster

haha MissSazra, you're telling me!!! I'm 10 days away from my EDD now, and soooooooooooo ready to meet this lil one!! I wanna *see* it! And to know if, finally, I have a son or daughter! So keen now.... lol.


----------



## MissSazra

Oooh I know Flying, the closer it gets the more curious I am as to whether I'm right and it's a boy or if hubby is right and it's a girl! lol

As of Friday I start my maternity leave, was meant to be in 3 weeks time, but work is getting exhausting, the kids are too demanding and it hurts to be on my feet all day, so I'm really excited to be finishing!

Also we're moving across the country in 3 weeks time to be closer to my parents, so I'm really excited about that as well. Means I can re do the nursery and have everything set up before Sprout arrives (hopefully) lol


----------



## SMFirst

well Miss Sazra - it's your turn next!!


----------



## Sideways 8

yeah how is everyone doing? I keep hearing crickets on this thread!!


----------



## rducky

We're doing well, very busy! Aoife is a happy baby, loves eating and is sleeping 8 hrs at night now. I just have to learn to get to bed a bit earlier, but there's so much to do after she goes to bed. She can almost hold her toys so I think that once she can amuse herself I'll be able to do some housework during the day. She also spends a ton of time feeding during the day cuz she sleeps so much at night.

Congrats to Flying and good luck to MissSazra!


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! Congrats to Flying!

I'm feeling thoroughly fed up now, and the time is going so slowly! We moved last week (even though we only moved 4 months ago! lol), so now I'm only 15 minutes from my parents (we were 4 hours). Still loads of boxes to unpack, but the nursery is all sorted which was the main thing.

It's great being near my parents though as it means I go out most days and do plenty of walking, instead of lounging around the house which I was doing before!

I have a growth scan next Monday due to the high bmi, but I have still only put on 11lbs, so I'm sure the baby can't be that huge, taking the placenta and waters into account, but maybe I'm wrong. 
Will be meeting with the consultant afterwards, so will see what he has to say! Last week I measured in at 41cm, so bump is larger by a few weeks but I know that isn't always the most accurate way to measure.

Hope everyone is doing well! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

I've been trying to get more exercise too - walking during my lunch break (I love the weather we are having right now - crisp but sunny) and I bought a few prenatal yoga DVDs and a different exercise one which I haven't tried yet (but hopefully will tonight) - I feel bad hogging the TV from DH but we have one upstairs he could watch, he's a TV junkie...

Glad Aoife is doing well rducky!

Hope Harli is getting on ok too...


----------



## MissSazra

Just thought I'd nip in and say hi!

Hope everyone's doing well, and hopefully I'll be joining you all very soon.

Saw the consultant last week who said I'm 'bound to go overdue!' Just what every heavily pregnant woman wants to hear! However, I believe it might happen this weekend, but that might just be wishful thinking! lol

I keep getting lots of twinges and strong braxton hicks, but part of me thinks this baby is very comfortable and doesn't want to come out. Measured in at about 7lbs last week, so I'm worried it's going to be big, especially if I do go over, and they won't do a sweep til week 41!

The panic has very much set in about the actual birth part, and I'm starting to worry about just how much this is going to hurt and that I won't be able to cope. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Hopefully I'll be updating you all very soon! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

Miss Sazra - don't panic! You are designed to do this! Hopefully the baby won't go too overdue :)

Read flyingduster's birth story - it gave me a lot of hope for a very natural birth :)


----------



## MissSazra

Have just had a read of Flying's birth story (I have to admit it's the first I've read as I've been too scared up until now). It all sounds brilliant, just following what your body is telling you to do. Hats off to Flying, for what sounds like an amazingly calm and relaxed birth. 

It's just a shame I can't have the water birth I wanted due to my bmi, as I know the water really does help with pain management, and because I have SPD, it would be such a benefit for me to labour in the water. 

I just hope when the time comes I can remain calm and listen to what my body is telling me to do.

Thanks for recommending I read it SM, it has eased my mind somewhat, although I'll always have a little panic at the back of my mind, just the fear of the unknown I guess!


----------



## SMFirst

I know the panic.. I have quite a ways to go yet and I've already had two meltdowns with tears and all about the birth.. (for me it's a fear of things going wrong, but I have lots of support: I trust my doctor, I know the hospital is good, I have faith in my husband's support and I know I am strong myself).

I've been doing a lot of yoga and walking lately in the hopes that it will help my body and mind prepare for labor..


----------



## MissSazra

I've turned into more of a walker, but not long rambles or anything! 

Having just moved across the country to be near my parents, we go out every day and they make sure I'm keeping mobile. It might only be to trundle around the shops or the local garden centre, but the fact that I'm keeping active is really helping, and I definitely feel the baby is a lot lower than it was. 

With the SPD I can't physically walk for long periods of time which is a shame. DH and I walked to the local village on Sunday (only 45 mins with no break) and it nearly killed me, I was in agony when we got back home, but after an hour or so resting, it had nearly gone.

I plan to have an active birth, and want to remain mobile for as much of it as possible. The rooms do have large corner baths, so I'm hoping I'll be allowed to labour for some of the time in one of them, but I shall have to wait and see what they say. I won't get my hopes up too much though like I did with the water birth, then hopefully I won't be too disappointed!


----------



## flyingduster

wtf is that about a high BMI keeping you out of the bath!?? My BMI, going by my pre-preg weight, is over 41. Like, seriously I'm classed as morbidly obese! I've lost 14kg since my pre-preg weight so it is a bit less now, but still in the morbid obesity range...

But I do highly recommend the natal hypnotherapy CD, and the hypno birthing book for great, calming info. And researching the actual logistics of labour. What EXACTLY your body is DOING when it's having contractions. Don't look for stories, cos some of them ARE scary, but look for the simple facts of what your body is doing, and I found it a big help to visualise my uterus flexing and stretching up and out, KNOWING what it was doing, and WHY it was doing it... I'm very much a 'why' person though! lol!!! I had been scared of the birth, but after researching it and knowing what was going to happen, I was actually really looking forward to it! Your body IS built to do it, and yes it's often very hard work but it's a means to an end. And WHAT an end!!! And there is pain relief you can take, and there are doctors around who will look after you. It can turn out differently than planned, but the end is still the best thing in the world, and it's totally worth the effort. :)


----------



## MissSazra

flyingduster said:


> wtf is that about a high BMI keeping you out of the bath!?? My BMI, going by my pre-preg weight, is over 41. Like, seriously I'm classed as morbidly obese! I've lost 14kg since my pre-preg weight so it is a bit less now, but still in the morbid obesity range...

The problem is, they won't let me in the birthing pool due to the high bmi, and when I asked why at the previous hospital, they said it was in case I had trouble getting out in a hurry if there was an emergency. So this has left me wondering if the new hospital are the same. They won't let me in the pool I know for a fact, so I'm left wondering if they'll even let me in the bath, if they have these fears about getting out. 

I actually do have some problems getting out of the bath (it takes me a while and Sam has to help me) but that's because of the SPD, nothing to do with the fact that I'm soooooo fat I can't get out! lol The water would be so lovely for the SPD, I've read that it's beneficial, so it really frustrates me when I get told I can't do certain things. I know these rules are there to keep you safe, but I feel I have no control over my own birth.

The birthing pool would actually be easier to get into and out of, due to the size and the fact they have more room to move and steps to get in and out! 

I'm still dreading going in, but Sprout is showing no signs of showing up anytime soon, so I'm alright for the moment! lol


----------



## rducky

I'm rooting for you MissSazra! Stick up for yourself when you go in and make sure DH is ready to stick up for you too, for the time when you've entered "Laborland" and may not be able to do it yourself. I did not use any pain meds and I definitely had a "laborland" experience, ie losing track of time, not communicating much, being very "inside my head" if any of that makes sense. This is what the body wants to do in labor, it's the body's natural way of dealing with the contractions and discomfort.

You'll do great! Just stay active as much as you can!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks rducky. Have already told DH he needs to speak up for me and make sure nothing is done against my wishes. 

Will try and remain as active as possible, so hoping they won't want an internal monitor, but I shouldn't think it will be necessary as they've never had a problem finding Sprout. I just want to be free to move around as much as I can/need to.

Still nervous, but excited as well!


----------



## flyingduster

I had to be monitored cos I was soooo overdue, but they had a wireless-waterproof CTG monitor so I was able to move around as much as I wanted (though I wasn't getting out of that bath for anything! lol) so hopefully if you have to be monitored, they'll have something like that for you too!! And the high BMI is bullshit, cos even a skinny, heavily pregnant, women will be hard to get out of a bath, but there is always a hospital full of people and a husband right there too, so it really is crap. I hope they let you into the bath!!!!!!!!

I'm excited for you too!!!! It's a really odd surreal feeling isn't it? Your life is about to change, there is gonna be a real live baby in your arms soon! YOUR baby!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I cannot believe you are already term!! OMG! Time sure does fly. I can't wait to find out what you're having! :)

And don't worry so much about the labor process. I gotta tell ya, I had no training in pain management techniques (breathing, focal points, etc) and I managed to dilate to 10cm and have contractions about 2 minutes apart before I got my epidural, and although the pain sucked, it really wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Your body is designed to do this and the female body has means to help you manage through the pain.. adrenaline and some other hormone that is a natural painkiller are released during labor.

I really do hope your new hospital allows for a water birth. Flying is right, I would think that BMI is a stupid excuse to not have a water birth. I would think a skinny minny who is heavily pregnant would have a harder time because she wouldn't have enough meat on her bones to help lift all that weight out of the tub!!


----------



## MissSazra

Well I thought something was happening earlier. I was having irregular tightenings (between 3 and 8 minutes) accompanied by a constant pain in my lower back for about 3 hours, but now they have all but gone. 

I was so hoping they would become regular and stronger, but no such luck. I still have the pain in my back, but the last tightening of my stomach was 25 minutes ago, and the one before that, 29 minutes before.

Sigh, more waiting to do so it would seem!


----------



## rducky

MissSaza, how are you doing?


----------



## MissSazra

Hey! I'm still here and still very pregnant.

I had tightenings on Saturday that came to nothing after about 3 hours. Sunday I had some very painful braxton hicks, which again subsided after a few hours and Monday was the same. On Monday they were evening out to around 4-6 minutes but were completely manageable whilst painful, so I knew they weren't the real thing. Then they just went away! :( Yesterday I had nothing, and tonight we're back to the tightenings, but no real pain.

I've lost an absolute load of plug, but no blood, so not taking that as a sign of anything.

Tonight the baby feels really low (like between my legs) but the bump is still right under my ribs, so when I have the braxton hicks they're so uncomfortable and feel like they're pushing my ribs up!

I have a mw appointment tomorrow, but am not allowed a sweep until Monday, so hoping to get that booked tomorrow. I have a consultant appointment on Monday as well, but not having him do the sweep as the last time I saw him I cried for about an hour after the appointment, he was so horrible.

I am completely done with being pregnant now, and would really like Sprout to arrive. I've been off work for 6 weeks already and am so bored. I'm ready to start being a mum, I just wish Sprout was ready to come out! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

sorry for the delay - the little guy must be comfy in there!

I figured I will attempt to work up til Jan 20 - so 10 days before my due date (and I even considered working a week longer than that) just because I figure the baby will be late so I don't want to be sitting at home waiting as I know I will focus too much on every twinge...

Hopefully things will happen for you MissSazra before Monday so you don't have to deal with the awful consultant!


----------



## flyingduster

I feel for ya hun! lol! I went 17 days over, so I really do know what you're going through....

SM; I worked right up until I was 14 days overdue; if you can wrangle it so the workload is light enough and you are feeling ok, then I AM glad I worked so long; I really would have gone stir crazy at home, especially when I went so far overdue! lol.


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone,

Thought I'd give a quick update. Have just got back from my appointment. The midwife did a sweep and said I'm very favourable and 2cm dilated already. Said she wouldn't be surprised if I go into labour today! If not, she said it'll be within the next few days. 

I have an induction booked for Saturday, should things not go to plan, but have been having so many painful contractions lately, I really hope it happens by itself (and today!!!) By my LMP, this would have been my due date anyway, it was only the 12 week scan that put us ahead by a week, so I'd love it if Sprout makes an appearance today! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh yay MissSazra!!!! I'm so excited to hear that. Good luck and keep us all posted!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Ps...you guys come join the thread I made for us!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/811298-ttc-buddies-turned-mommies-thread.html


----------



## rducky

Good luck, MissSazra! Can't wait to hear some great news!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

good luck MissSazra :)

Sideways _ I'll bookmark your new thread :)


----------

